# Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt Update (Edit:17): Friedliche aber befremdliche Proteste in England gegen Google [Weiterhin kei



## Research (14. September 2012)

*Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt Update (Edit:17): Friedliche aber befremdliche Proteste in England gegen Google [Weiterhin kein Langfilm Verfügbar]*

Hallo Community,

Kaum zu Hause angekommen höre ich schon:   *Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan angegriffen.*
*
Das wichtigste zuerst:*   Das Personal ist sicher. Die Botschaft abgebrannt. Edit12: /Das Personal war am Freitag angewiesen, worden auf keinem Fall in der Botschaft zu sein. Es bestand keine Gefahr für die Mitarbeiter dort. /

Edit1:    / Die Newslage weltweit wird allmählich undurchsichtig da manche Quellen scheinbar unterschiedliche Grade an Informationen haben. /


Den Briten geht es nicht besser. Auch ihre Botschaft wurde niedergebrannt .
Die örtlichen Behörden versuchen die Situation unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Edit9: /Nachdem die westliche Staaten auf die Unverletzlichkeit der Botschaften und die Pflicht der beherbergenden Staaten, diese zu schützen. /
Edit4:   /  Diese Unruhen finden in Sudans Hauptstadt Khartoum statt. Die britische Botschaft nahm die deutschen Botschafter in Schutz.

Die Feuerwehr wird von den Randalierern blockiert. Die Zahl der Bewaffneten geht in die tausende. Allein im Sudan griffen wohl fünftausend bewaffnete an.  

Die USA wollen mittlerweile Spezialeinheiten in ihren Botschaften stationieren.  
Edit2:   /Es handelt sich um Anti-Terroreinheiten. /
Grund hierfür ist das nahezu alle US-Botschaften im arabischen Raum angegriffen werden.

Edit13: /Mittlerweile scheint sich herauskristallisieren, das einige der Angriffe auf US-Botschaften schon länger geplant waren. Die Morde in Benghazi (US-Botschaft) waren geplant. Des weiteren sieht es so aus das gewisse Gruppierungen so für "PR" für sich sorgen wollen.   

Es scheint so als ob die Angriffe Planspiele waren. Die wenigen mäßigenden Aufrufe einiger Geistliche wurden von Radikalen übertönt. Den Zweck dieser Taten kann man vielleicht auch hier im Forum lesen: Hass und Angst zu sähen um so die Kluft zwischen "West und Ost" zu vergrößern und eigene Macht zu Stärken. /  


*Was war der Auslöser?*  

Es begann mit Protesten in der muslimischen Welt gegen diese Islam-feindlichen Film   Edit7: / aus einem Trailer (zu einem Kinofilm) / aus den USA Sam Bacile Muhammad Movie FULL HD - Innocence of Muslims - YouTube .
Es entstand ein Schund der seinesgleichen sucht. Dieser Film sollte den Islam als "Krebsgeschwür entlarven.

Vorher wurden Weltweit US-Botschaften gestürmt und zerstört. Es gab 4 Tote. Einer war der US-Botschafter.  
Nun scheint sich die Gewalt gegen alle westlichen Länder zu wenden.

Gründe dafür könnte der Beistand dieser Länder zu den USA in den Konflikten im Nahen Osten sowie die Verteidigung eines dänischen Karikaturisten der Kanzlerin, der die   Mohammed-Karikaturen fertigte. 

Edit 1:    /Aus Angst vor weiteren Ausschreitungen, wird im arabischen Raum das Video des Anstoßen blockiert. Dies geht von den dortigen Regierungen und Behörden aus. /


Edit8:     /Was zuvor geschah:

Es gab Proteste zu denen die Geistige Führung (Sudan) mit Staatlichem OK zu Massenprotesten aufgerufen hatten. Diese waren heute. Weiterhin kreidete sie die Tatsache an das Deutschland eine Anti-Islamische Demonstration zugelassen hat. /  

Edit14:     / Aktuell:

Bis jetzt scheint nur der Regisseur den Film in voller  Länge gesehen zu haben. Nirgends ist mehr als der Trailer aufgetaucht.  Alle angeblichen Lang/Vollversionen sind Fälschungen, meist ohne Inhalt.    
Dies könnte der Initiative "Pro Deutschland" einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen den Film in voller Länge, öffentlich zu zeigen. Auch mehren sich Gerüchte das es keinen gibt, nur den Trailer. Dagegen spricht das ein vollständiger Film gedreht wurde. Bis jetzt wurden aber nirgends Langversionen gesichtet. Die Quelle ARD scheint aber äußerst seriös zu sein.

Der radikale christliche Prediger Terry Jones nicht nach  Deutschland einreisen um an diesem und anderen "Events teilzunehmen. Hier ist der Gute Mann in Aktion zu sehen:  Worldwide Burning of Korans and Muhammad by Dr. Terry Jones - YouTube Und hier: Terry jones - YouTube Ich muss warnen, das kann man sich nicht lange antun.

Auch sind die Muslime in Europa sehr friedlich geblieben. Momentanes Thema:   War Jesus verheiratet? /

Edit15:  /Die Demonstrationen, der Muslime, in Deutschland, verliefen friedlich. Die Demonstranten forderten das Verbot des Filmes und ein Gesetz das Spott aller Religiösen Symbole unter Strafe stellt. Es waren deutschlandweit etwa 1600 Teilnehmer. Männer und Frauen liefen in getrennten Gruppen. Diese Forderungen stellen ein direktes Beschneiden der Meinungsfreiheit dar. Auch würde es die Trennung von Kirche und Staat wieder ein Stück rückgängig machen.

Währenddessen verliefen die Demonstrationen in Pakistan, der "Tag des Ausdrucks der Liebe für den Propheten", blutig ab. Es starben mindestens 16 Menschen. Bei den Toten handelt es sich, unter anderem, laut ersten Aussagen, um ein Mitglied eines Fernsehteams (Fahrer) durch einen Polizisten. Krankenhäuser melden zur Zeit etwa 200 Verletzte in Folge der heutigen Unruhen. Mehrere Kinos wurden angezündet. Die Polizei sperrte vorher alle westlichen Einrichtungen wie Botschaften und Hilfsorganisationen. 
Währenddessen blieb es in der restlichen arabischen Welt bei ruhigen Demonstrationen. In Frankreich war ein Demonstrationsverbot erlassen worden. In Europa und der restlichen Welt blieb es ruhig. Trotz der Karikaturen aus Frankreich scheint sich Ruhe um diese Sache zu legen. Mittlerweile ist der Widerstand gegen den Film im Netz angekommen:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/237915-asus-rog-seite-gehackt.html  . Ein echter Schaden ist wohl nicht entstanden. Aus dem Text der "Hacker" ist herauszulesen das selbst gebildetere Menschen keine Informationen zu den "Zuständen" und Lebensweisen der "Westler" zu geben.
Der nächste Freitag bleibt abzuwarten. Dann finden wieder die großen Gebete und Predigten statt. /

Edit:16:  /Ghulam Ahmed Bilour, pakistanischer Eisenbahnminister, setzte ein Kopfgeld von 100.000 auf den Macher des Mohammed-Videos aus.
Tage zuvor rief bereits Yassin Chouka alias Abu Ibrahim, ein Propagandist der islamistischen Terrorgruppe Islamische Bewegung Usbekistan (IBU) zum Mord an Pro-NRW Mitgliedern, aufgrund der geplanten öffentlichen Schau des Lästervideos, auf. Diese steht laut Berichten der al-Qaida  nahe.
Mittlerweile hat sich die Pakistanische Regierung stark von ihrem Minister distanziert. Wohl auch deswegen da sich weltweit islamische Terrororganisationen solidarisch mit ihm zeigen. Er forderte sogar seine "Brüder von den Taliban und von al-Qaida" beim Morden zu helfen.  Dies ist besonders prekär da Pakistan Verbündeter der USA gegen den Terror ist. Man unterstellt Pakistan schon lange ein doppeltes Spiel zu spielen. Dies flammte zuletzt mit dem Fundort Bin-Ladens erneut auf.
Mittlerweile ist Nakoula Basseley Nakoula, Produzent des Schmäh-Videos in den USA (Kalifornien) in Haft genommen worden. Aber nur indirekt wegen des Videos, er hatte gegen die Bewährungsauflage verstoßen, kein Internet zu nutzen. Nur Lud er das Video hoch. Das Verbot stammt noch von aus einem Bankenbetrug zurück.

Nun weitetet Ghulam Ahmed Bilour seine Kopfgeldpläne weiter aus, gegen alle die gegen Mohammed sprechen. "Seine Brüder" applaudieren. Man unterstellt ihm allerdings auf Wählerfang zu gehen, sein Amt ist durch fehlende Bahn bedeutungslos, was laut berichten aber an Klüngeleien mit den Spediteuren liegt. Er will es wohl ein letztes mal versuchen in ein höheres Amt zu kommen (er ist 72, sein Ausspruch: "Wir haben kein Geld, daher können wir uns keine Eisenbahn leisten. Aber  Saudi-Arabien hat auch keine Bahn. Afghanistan hat keine Bahn. Warum  also braucht Pakistan eine Bahn?"). Die Pointe bei der Sache ist das er einige seiner Familien-Kinos verlor (bei den Aufständen niedergebrannt). Eines seiner eigenen war dabei ein Porno-Kino. Um die Sache abzurunden verurteilte er alle Gewalt bei den Demonstrationen, ist aber bereit selber für die Sachen (Mord) zu sterben. Die Proteste und Demos blieben ruhig. / 

Edit17:/Am 14.10. war es wieder soweit: Erneute friedliche Proteste der Muslime in London. Laut Berichten nahmen zwischen 3.5k bis 10k Teilnehmer an den Demos gegen Google (man Stand vor deren Britischen HQ) und dessen Weigerung den Mohammed Film von Youtube (Google ist Besitzer von Youtube) zu nehmen. Organisator war Masoud Alam, geholfen haben ihm Gut 800 Imame, Organisationsdauer: ca. einen Monat.
Auf den Schildern der Demonstranten standen Slogans wie: "We love our prophet more than our lives" oder "Mohammed war der Erfinder der Freien Rede". Oder wie auf einem der Plakate zu Lesen: Freiheit zu lesen "Freiheit zu Beschimpfen= Redefreiheit". Ähnliches war von den Rednern zu hören: "Terror ist nicht nur Leute zu töten sondern auch deren Gefühle töten", der Aufforderung das sich andere Große Glaubensgemeinschaften einschalten sollten, ebenso hieß es aus der Menge das "der Christliche Glauben erodiert sei, bei Besuche in Kirchen nur alte (60 Jährige) zu sehen waren die kein Interesse daran haben sich zu erheben und zu protestieren. Die Christen akzeptierten alles. Die Muslime sind über lange Zeit, zäglich verletzt worden. Dies nehme man nicht mehr hin".
Demnächst soll im Londoner Hyde-Park eine Millionen-Demo stattfinden. Weitere Demos sollen vor allen Standorten Googels und Youtubes stattfinden, "bis das Video verbannt wurde" . Jetzt wird versucht auch Christen und Juden in die Sache zu verwickeln und eine Interreligiöse Bewegung zu schaffen. Die Freie Rede wurde erneut angegriffen. Frauen suchte man vergeblich. Auf die Frage wo diese seine kam die Antwort: "Die stehen Hinter uns". / 

Meinung: Eine unverständliche Eskalation die vollkommen unnötig ist und eventuell ernsthafte Konsequenzen hat.  
Edit3:   /Die Konsequenzen könnten gravierend, werden da die USA wohl kaum unbewaffnete Anti-Terroreinheiten entsenden um ihre Botschaften zu Schützen. /
[U]Edit10:[/U] / An dieser Stelle möchte ich den Briten danken die unsere Landsleute bei sich aufgenommen haben, nur um dann das gleiche Schicksal zu erleiden. /
Edit14:   /Ein Langfilm hätte die Ereignisse kaum verschlimmern können. Nur neu aufflammen lassen. Dieses Problem hat sich nun selbst gelöst. /
Edit15: /Gut das die fast alle Demos friedlich bleiben. Mittlerweile scheint sich der Widerstand gegen den Film ins Netz auszubreiten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/237915-asus-rog-seite-gehackt.html . Wobei es sich mal wieder zeigt: Keiner der "Betroffenen scheint zu wissen was wirklich im "Westen" und mit dem Film los ist. Die Forderungen der Muslime in Deutschland sollten kein Gehör finden. In Europa hat man lange genug für Meinungsfreiheit sowie der Trennung von Kirche und Staat gekämpft. Letzteres ist bis heute nicht abgeschlossen. Unsere Grundrechte dürfen religiösen Empfindlichkeiten nicht geopfert werden.
Edit:16  /Tja, Vom Regen in die Traufe, Frieden auf der Straße, drohende Anschläge im Westen. Es bleibt spannend. An dieser Stelle möchte ich auf diese News verweisen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...internet-geplant-und-wieder-gruesst-acta.html /
Edit17:/Es nimmt kein Ende, nur das sich jetzt Juden und Christen ebenso empören sollten. Man will wohl eine Allianz gegen die Verunglimpfung von Religion schaffen. Ein schwerer Eingriff (Angriff) gegen unsere wichtigsten Grundrechte/Menschenrechte. Das in England die Frauen fehlten spricht Bände für die Denkweise dieser Menschen. In DE ging man wenigstens in getreten Blöcken (Siehe Edit15). /

Zusatz: Ich werde versuchen an weiteres Material zu kommen und weite zu übersetzen. Dies kann aber dauern. Liegt an meiner 56k-Anbindung. Zumal mir oft die Verbindung abreißt oder der Ping gegen unendlich geht.  

Quellen:   

US-Ermittler: Radikale Kopten produzierten Anti-Islam-Film | tagesschau.de  
Sudan embassy staff safe after siege: Germany  
German Embassy in Sudan Attacked - The Daily Beast  
U.S. embassies across the Muslim world prepare for violence after Friday prayers ¿ the traditional Middle East time for protest | Mail Online  
German Embassy in Sudan Ablaze After Storming by Protestors - Bloomberg  
Sudanesische Demonstranten greifen deutsche Botschaft an - SPIEGEL ONLINE  
Islamfeindlicher Film: Opposition gegen Verbot von Vorführung | tagesschau.de  
Ausland: Gibt es das Mohammed-Video gar nicht? - Nachrichten  
War Jesus verheiratet? Neuer Papyrus-Fund befeuert Debatte | tagesschau.de 
Pakistan: Tote durch Gewalt am "Tag der Liebe für den Propheten" - SPIEGEL ONLINE 
Mohammed-Video: 16 Menschen sterben bei Krawallen in Pakistan - SPIEGEL ONLINE 
Protest gegen Mohammed-Video: 1500 Muslime demonstrieren in Dortmund friedlich - Inland - FAZ 
Mordaufruf gegen Pro NRW – Mitglieder: Islamisten-Verdacht in fünf Bundesländern - Aus aller Welt - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten 
Mordaufruf gegen „Gotteslästerung“: Pakistanischer Minister setzt Kopfgeld auf Mohammed-Filmmacher aus - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten 
Produzent des Mohammed-Videos festgenommen - SPIEGEL ONLINE 
Mohammed-Video: Pakistanischer Minister weitet Kopfgeld-Pläne aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/9607763/Muslims-protest-age-of-mockery-as-thousands-descend-on-Google-HQ.html
Anti-Islam film: UK Muslims protest against Google
British Muslims Protest Against Google To Remove Anti-islam Film Video - Foreign Affairs - Nairaland
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/9607991/Muslims-protest-outside-Google-offices-over-anti-Islam-YouTube-clip.html

 Edit8:    /Hier die Geschehnisse davor: Sudan: Deutsche Botschaft gestürmt, Islamistenfahne gehisst - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - DIE WELT
 Edit11:   / Benghazi attack: U.S. consulate pictured after Libyan attack as it's revealed officials 'knew about attack plans 48 HOURS before' | Mail Online

Italienische online Nachrichten zeigten die unverfälschten Bilder, teils übel zugerichteter Leichen der gestorbenen Amerikaner. Auf diese News verlinke ich nicht. Wer diese Quelle habe will soll mich bitte per pn oder im Threat ansprechen. /


----------



## Metalic (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich finde, den Verantwortlichen von dem Film sollte man für alle Zeiten ins Gefängnis stecken, und vorrausgesetzt er hat Geld, alles weg nehmen!!


----------



## Abufaso (14. September 2012)

So bodenlos der Clip auch ist, die amerikanische, deutsche und andere westliche Botschaften anzugreifen ist einfach ungerechtfertigt und unüberlegt.
Die Staaten der Botschaften können da nichts für, leider fällt das wohl unter Meinungsfreiheit. 
Warum man auch noch andere Botschaften als die der USA angreifen sollte ist mir schleierhaft, ich verstehe zwar den eventuellen Grund, aber die schneiden sich doch höchstens ins eigene Fleisch..


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

wieso? weil er seine persönliche meinung in nem video kundtut? ich bin mit der meinung der ndp fritzen auch ned einverstanden, aber wenn mir ned gefällt, was die labern, ignorier ich sie einfach. aber sowas fällt den jungs daunten ja scheinbar zu schwer und das wort meinungsfreiheit ist unbekannt xD

ich will nich das kleine filmchen da verteidigen, aber wie die auf sonen nonsens abgehn is einfach nich normal. vllt isses doch besser, wenn deren diktaturen *dramatisier* ^^ da das inet abschalten  dann ham sie ihre ruhe vor fremden meinungen ><


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Wenn es mal wieder zu irgendeiner Katastrophe dort kommt sollte man seine Hilfsbereitschaft mal überdenken. Schön ist es nicht da jetzt die ganze westliche Welt in Sippenhaft zu nehmen.


----------



## Metalic (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

ach würde mich bei unserer regierung nicht wundern, wenn sie nun noch mehr geld in die länder ballern nur um die gemüter zu beruhigen.


----------



## ImNEW (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Und genau deswegen hab ich was gegen Extremisten


----------



## derP4computer (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich sage nur: Wasch mich aber mach mir den Pelz nicht nass.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich kann bei sowas nur den Kopf schütteln.
Das alles wegen so einem unterirdisch schlechten Film? Das ist Überreaktion ³³³³³³

Dann hätten die Christen ja wegen "Das Leben des Brain" England abfackeln müssen ...

Eigentlich würde ich hab sagen "Lächerlich".
Aber wenn Leute dadurch verletzen und sogar getötet werden .. puh, da fehlen mir ehrlich gesagt die Worte.


----------



## Seabound (14. September 2012)

Tja, der "Arabische Frühling" ist wohl längst zum Winter geworden.


----------



## beren2707 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ganz ehrlich: Ich habe mich über das Video köstlich amüsiert. Es ist in sämtlichen Aspekten so lächerlich schlecht, dass es fast schon wieder lustig ist. Wer sich wegen sowas Lächerlichem angegriffen fühlt, der braucht wohl eher wieder einen Vorwand, seinen Hass herauszulassen...oder er ist unsäglich dumm. Ich vermute mal, die meisten Leute, die sich an den Aktionen beteiligt haben, haben das Video nicht einmal gesehen. Und wenn dort ein Schauspieler als Mohammed verkleidet Unzucht mit Schweinen betreiben würde, wäre es immer noch kein Grund, Botschaften niederzubrennen und Menschen grausam abzuschlachten. Das hat tiefere Ursachen; der tief verwurzelte Hass, der sich seit dem Arabischen Frühling aufgrund der zusammengebrochenen Diktaturen ungehindert Bahn bricht, ist ideologisch so verankert, dass in diesen Regionen auf lange Sicht keine auch nur annähernd friedliche Koexistenzen mit Anders- oder gar Nichtgläubigen möglich sein werden. Mit solchen Gewaltausbrüchen habe ich schon lange gerechnet; dieses Video ist lediglich ein Vorwand, um endlich gegen den verhassten Westen (Ungläubige) vorzugehen; die Radikalen sitzen nunmal an den richtigen Schaltstellen.


----------



## scythe92 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Können diese -entfert-auch mal was anderes, außer immer alles abzubrennen bzw. welche umzubringen?
Bei so etwas könnte ich kotzen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Na ja, der Macher des Films scheint aus der Vergangenheit nicht gelernt zu haben. Diesen Leuten bedeutet ihre Religion und ihr Prophet alles und Spott hat Konsequenzen. Durchaus nachvollziehbar, blos einige scheinen das nicht auf ihre persönliche Festplatte zu kriegen. Aber der Macher ist genug bestraft - Initiator von Chaos mit 4 unschuldigen Toten zu sein, ist sicherlich Denkzettel genug. Wollen wir nur hoffen, dass in paar Jahren nicht der nächste Idiot irgendwas Bescheuert-Blasphemisches veröffentlicht.


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Bis spätestens Ende September ist der Ami sowieso wieder einmarschiert.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Wenn die jeweiligen Länder die Botschaften nicht mehr sichern können wird es wohl Zeit fürs Militär, weil wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege hat wie in diesem fall der Sudan die verantwortung die Botschaften zu schützen und zu Not auch durch Schußwaffengebrauch.

Das die USA Einheiten schicken (für die US Botschaften) find ich sogar sehr gut, es kann nicht sein das wegen einem dummen Video Menschen angegriffen werden die damit nicht mal was im geringsten zu tun haben. Tja dann sollten die Länder in Zunkunft mal ohen das Geld aus dem Westen auskommen, mal schaun wie lange das gut geht.

mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ich kann bei sowas nur den Kopf schütteln.
> Das alles wegen so einem unterirdisch schlechten Film? Das ist Überreaktion ³³³³³³
> 
> Dann hätten die Christen ja wegen "Das Leben des Brain" England abfackeln müssen ...
> ...



Das ist eben das Problem, in jedem anderen Land hat der Glaube / Religion eben einen anderen Stellenwert


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

leider sind die westlichen zu gereift in sowas. wären wir noch auf deren level, gäb es sie scho längst nimmer befürchte ich. denn dann hieße es "mit gleicher münze zurück". und wer auf ein video mit brandschatzung und mord anwortet, der hätte als ähnlich maßlos übertriebene reaktion wohl nen paar atombomben aufn kopp bekommen -.- was mich da aufregt ist diese maßlose intolleranz (nur unser glaube is der wahre) und der absolute extremismus in jeder faser ihres seins. nen video auf der einen und abgefackelte häuser (sogar von anderen unbeteiligten nationen - naja, nichma die usa an sich is ja an der meinung dieses einen beteiligt ><) sowie tote auf der anderen. ey das geht mir ned in kopp.

sicher sin ned alle da unten so, un was man hier sieht wird ned 90% der landesbevölkerung ausmachen. aber kann sich diese vernünftige mehrheit da "unten" ned gescheit durchsetzen? deren ganzes ansehen leidet doch weltweit unter sowas? das ruft ja vorurteile und pauschalisierungen nur so hervor wie pilze nachm warmen herbstregen -.- das kann doch au ned im sinne der meisten da sein. ich versteh das einfach ned.

rip den unschuldig ermordeten von diesem fanatikerpack (also die beteiligten, ned alle muslime).


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Bis spätestens Ende September ist der Ami sowieso wieder einmarschiert.


 
Sollen sie bitte machen....und dann mal richtig. Sollen sie diesen ganzen Ballast einäschern und einen großen Parkplatz von machen... oder Solarkraftwerke hinstellen


----------



## nulchking (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Angriff 




Naja, ich denke die Amis werden bald wieder großen Terz veranstalten


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



nulchking schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke die Amis werden bald wieder großen Terz veranstalten


 
Auch verständlich, wenn ein amerikanischer Botschafter tot ist, da würde ich als deutscher auch wollen, dass das vergolten wird.


----------



## Homerclon (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wieso? weil er seine persönliche meinung in nem video kundtut? ich bin mit der meinung der ndp fritzen auch ned einverstanden, aber wenn mir ned gefällt, was die labern, ignorier ich sie einfach. aber sowas fällt den jungs daunten ja scheinbar zu schwer und das wort meinungsfreiheit ist unbekannt xD
> 
> ich will nich das kleine filmchen da verteidigen, aber wie die auf sonen nonsens abgehn is einfach nich normal. vllt isses doch besser, wenn deren diktaturen *dramatisier* ^^ da das inet abschalten  dann ham sie ihre ruhe vor fremden meinungen ><


 Es gibt eben viele Leute, die wenig Toleranz zeigen. Und bei manchen Themen absolut keinen Spaß verstehen.
Letzteres ist Ok, aber das Rechtfertigt natürlich keinen Einsatz von Gewalt.


----------



## Research (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Kleines Update eingefügt.


----------



## MiToKo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Wir Christen (bzw. Bewohner Christlicher Länder) haben nur das Glück, ca. 600 Jahre mit unserer Religion weiter zu sein. Vor 600 Jahren war Ketzerei in Europa auch ein schlimmes Vergehen. Und heute stört sich niemand mehr daran. Von daher sollten wir diese Leute nicht zu hart verurteilen.


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Naja...die Amis heulen da wenigstens nicht so rum wie beispielsweise die Deutschen. Alles Weicheier und Gutmenschen


----------



## derP4computer (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem, in jedem anderen Land hat der Glaube / Religion eben einen anderen Stellenwert


 Wenn bei den Muselmannen der Glaube so im Vordergrund steht, bitte sehr gerne, ................... sollen sie sich doch selber in der Steinzeit geisseln. 
Hier in Deutschland verurteile ich diese Reaktionen zu tiefst.


----------



## TempestX1 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Wir Christen (bzw. Bewohner Christlicher Länder) haben nur das Glück, ca. 600 Jahre mit unserer Religion weiter zu sein. Vor 600 Jahren war Ketzerei in Europa auch ein schlimmes Vergehen. Und heute stört sich niemand mehr daran. Von daher sollten wir diese Leute nicht zu hart verurteilen.


Stören tut es immernoch
Popetown - Öffentliche Diskussion in Deutschland


----------



## Iceananas (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Papzt schrieb:


> Sollen sie bitte machen....und dann mal richtig. Sollen sie diesen ganzen Ballast einäschern und einen großen Parkplatz von machen... oder Solarkraftwerke hinstellen


 
Sag mal sonst gehts noch gut? Zu viel COD abbekommen?  Schon mal bedacht, wie viel Unschuldige bei solche Aktionen draufgehen? Wenn du das toll findest, kannst dich ja in den Staaten einbürgern lassen, zur Armee gehen und dich selbst in Krisengebieten schicken 

Zum Thema: leider gehen wie gesagt die moralischen Vorstellungen dieser Kultur und der unseren viel zu weit auseinander, dass wir nicht richtig verstehen werden, was in den Köpfen dieser Menschen vorgehen. Das alles darf nicht zu gewalt führen, das ist schon klar. Aber wenn man diese Völker kennt, dann muss man auch nicht unnötig provozieren. Oder woher stammt der Drang, den Spott unbedingt aus sich lassen zu müssen? Gewaltausbrüchen aus dem Grund, dass die eigene Ehre beschmutzt wird, ist in unserer westlichen Welt übrigens auch keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Wenn bei den Muselmannen der Glaube so im Vordergrund steht, bitte sehr gerne, ................... sollen sie sich doch selber in der Steinzeit geisseln.
> Hier in Deutschland verurteile ich diese Reaktionen zu tiefst.


 
Das mit deren Aktion als Reaktion auf die " Verunglimpfung " vearchte ich auch. Aber wenn man weiß es denen tickt sollte man auch auf so einen Blödsinn mit dem Video verzichten, wobei manche ja vermuten das es auf deren Mist gewachsen ist um den Hass weiter zu schüren.



scythe92 schrieb:


> Können diese Mullucken auch mal was anderes, außer immer alles abzubrennen bzw. welche umzubringen?
> Bei so etwas könnte ich kotzen...



Öhmm wie wäre es mal das 3. Wort zu ersetzen, es klingt doch generell abfällig.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

@*Iceananas*

Aber wenn Islamisten ständig neue Anschläge verüben ist das OK, es wird so langsam Zeit das zu beenden. Und dazu braucht es nicht einmal einen Militärschlag sondern es reicht schon wenn man kein Geld mehr in die Länder steckt. So gehen die auch früher oder später zu grunde.

Meine Meinung: Ich verstehe auch nicht wie Radikale Salafisten in Deutschland noch predigen dürfen, genauso haben hir zu lande Moscheen nichts zu suchen. Sowas passt einfach nicht wenn da eine Moschee neben einer Kirche steht und es zerstört das Stadtbild. Und ja ich kenne diesen Unterschied zwischen Muslime und Islamisten 

mfg


----------



## Research (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [] wobei manche ja vermuten das es auf deren Mist gewachsen ist um den Hass weiter zu schüren.


 
Nun, der Film sollte Beweisen das der Islam von Krieg und Hass beherrscht wird. Es war eine bewusste Provokation bei dem das Ergebnis unschwer vorhersehbar war.


----------



## derP4computer (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Sag mal sonst gehts noch gut? Zu viel COD abbekommen?  Schon mal bedacht, wie viel Unschuldige bei solche Aktionen draufgehen? Wenn du das toll findest, kannst dich ja in den Staaten einbürgern lassen, zur Armee gehen und dich selbst in Krisengebieten schicken


 Da stimme ich Dir zu! 



Iceananas schrieb:


> ..... dass *wir nicht richtig verstehen werden*, was in den  Köpfen dieser Menschen vorgehen. Das alles darf nicht zu gewalt führen,  das ist schon klar. Aber wenn man diese Völker kennt, dann muss man  auch nicht unnötig provozieren. Oder woher stammt der Drang, den Spott  unbedingt aus sich lassen zu müssen? Gewaltausbrüchen aus dem Grund,  dass die eigene Ehre beschmutzt wird, ist in unserer westlichen Welt  übrigens auch keine Seltenheit.


Was verstehst Du nicht? Diese Menschen sind doch voller Glauben, das muss man doch verstehen. Was sie daraus machen ist eine andere Frage und nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Sag mal sonst gehts noch gut? Zu viel COD abbekommen?  Schon mal bedacht, wie viel Unschuldige bei solche Aktionen draufgehen? Wenn du das toll findest, kannst dich ja in den Staaten einbürgern lassen, zur Armee gehen und dich selbst in Krisengebieten schicken


Ich hasse COD....soviel dazu. Wieviele unschuldige Deutsche Zivilisten sind im WWII umgekommen? Außerdem lassen diese "Unschuldigen" solche taten zu und deswegen interessiert mich das null. Ich würde sagen man bekämpft Feuer mit Feuer.... Pech gehabt. Hatte der amerikanische Botschafter schuld? Nein! Also Pech gehabt.


----------



## MiToKo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Papzt schrieb:


> Wieviele unschuldige Deutsche Zivilisten sind im WWII umgekommen?


 Gegenfrage: Wie viele unschuldige Menschen sind im WKII durch die Deutschen Umgekommen?


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Zu viele das ist klar. Du, ich verherrliche das nicht. Ich bin Deutscher und muss auch darunter leiden was dieser gestörte Typ damals getan hat. Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass man nicht einfach alles "schlucken" sollte


----------



## derP4computer (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wie viele unschuldige Menschen sind im WKII durch die Deutschen Umgekommen?


 ca. 19 Mio.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Papzt schrieb:


> *Ich hasse COD....soviel dazu. Wieviele unschuldige Deutsche Zivilisten sind im WWII umgekommen?* Außerdem lassen diese "Unschuldigen" solche taten zu und deswegen interessiert mich das null. Ich würde sagen man bekämpft Feuer mit Feuer.... Pech gehabt. Hatte der amerikanische Botschafter schuld? Nein! Also Pech gehabt.



Das Erstere gehört hier aber nicht hin. Zum Rest fällt mir eher nur Kopfschütteln ein, soll man immer weiter an der Gewaltspirale drehen?


----------



## scythe92 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Öhmm wie wäre es mal das 3. Wort zu ersetzen, es klingt doch generell abfällig.


 Ich habe das Wort nicht ohne Grund aufgeschrieben.
Denn wenn für diese Menschen so ein dämliches Video als *Grund zum Töten* gilt, ist meine Wortwahl sogar noch viel zu Harmlos.
Was die da veranstalten überschreitet doch so langsam jede Grenze!
Anscheinend sind Menschenleben in deren Kultur nicht viel Wert, die Feiern ja sogar noch ihre Meuchelmorde.
Wie schon gesagt, bei so etwas hört bei mir der Spaß auf...


----------



## Research (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Papzt, mitoko, derP4computer, je einen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte nicht mehr den WII auskamen. Danke.

Auch wenn die Emotionen hoch kochen: Bitte beherrscht euch. Reist euch zusammen. Worte sind zwar Schall und Rauch, aber wir sollten darüber stehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



scythe92 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Wort nicht ohne Grund aufgeschrieben.


 
Du vergißt allerdings das es hier auch Member anderer Nationen gibt, die auch die Anschläge verachten aber sich wegen ihrer Herkunft hier beleidigt fühlen könnten. Nur weil Minderheiten Terror verbreiten muss man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

ich bin nun mal direkt, vorallem bei so einem thema ..und da hab ich mich schon zurückgehalten...



aber mehr schreib ich nicht dazu, sonst werd ich noch verbannt ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Wenn die Mods das sehen gibt´s Ärger^^


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Erstere gehört hier aber nicht hin. Zum Rest fällt mir eher nur Kopfschütteln ein, soll man immer weiter an der Gewaltspirale drehen?


 
Ich weiß, hätte was anderes schreiben können... aber wie sollen diese...ehem Menschen das sonst lernen? Es kann doch nicht toleriert werden, oder wie seht ihr das? Da muss einfach mal jemand RICHTIG. auf den Putz hauen.


----------



## scythe92 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du vergißt allerdings das es hier auch Member anderer Nationen gibt, die auch die Anschläge verachten aber sich wegen ihrer Herkunft hier beleidigt fühlen könnten. Nur weil Minderheiten Terror verbreiten muss man nicht alle über einen Kam scheren


 Wo habe ich geschrieben das ich alle so beurteile?
Meine Aussage war nur auf die Idioten, die die Botschaften abgefackelt haben bezogen.

Vergeallmeinern, bzw. alle in einen Topf zu werfen mache ich generell nicht.
Mir ist schon bewusst das nicht alle so aggressiv darauf reagieren.


----------



## Research (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Papzt schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hätte was anderes schreiben können... aber wie sollen diese...ehem Menschen das sonst lernen? Es kann doch nicht toleriert werden, oder wie seht ihr das? Da muss einfach mal jemand RICHTIG. auf den Putz hauen.


 
Dadurch das du dich in einem deutschen Forum auf deutsch so gehen lässt?


----------



## Gast12308 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich kann verstehen, wieso es zu so etwas kommt. Die Moslems haben nun mal eine sehr starke Beziehung zu Gott (im Gegensatz zu uns) und ihr Gott und ihre Religion (Tradition) sind eben der wichtigste Teil ihres Lebens. Das sich - fast - kein Christ über Sachen a la "Jesus I will survive", "Leben des Brian" und andere Denunzationsfilme aufregt, liegt wohl daran, das die christliche "Wertegemeinschaft" so verkommen ist, dass wir niedere Unterhaltung vor Tradition und Ehre stellen. 
Außerdem ist noch darauf hinzuweisen, dass besonders die Moslems viel von Kriegen gegen vermeintliche Diktaturen, Revolutionen, Darstellung als Schurkenstaaten und dergleichen erdulden müssen. Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich verstehe die Typen aus dem Nahen Osten völlig, noch dazu wurde der Film von (einem) Juden gedreht, die immer wieder die Moslems diffamieren, sie vertreiben und ihnen drohen.
Mir würde, wenn ich Moslems wäre, ganz klar der Kragen platzen bzw. er wäre es schon.


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

ich finde an sich auch, dass der klügere nachgibt bla. aber hier gehts irgendwo um menschenleben. und wieoft soll der kluge denn noch zurückhaltend sein und nachgeben? die einzige botschaft die denen damit gesendet wird is doch, dass sie tun un lassen können, was sie wollen (erinnert mich an die heutige erziehung der jugend  ). sie bekommen keine grenzen auferlegt und das fördert sonen dreck nur noch. man muss ja ned gleich einmarschieren und blindlings alles wegwummsen was einem übern weg läuft, aber zum bsp die unterstützungshilfen halt auslaufen lassen, wie schon gesagt wurde.

sie mögen uns nich? sollnse doch ma ne weile sehn, wies ohne uns läuft >< vllt klappts ja sogar, wer weis. dann sin wir nen loch im geldsäckel los un die sin selbstständig ^^ hey, heile welt. dann bauen sie ihr eigenes wwm (world wide muslim  ) und brauchen sich die gedanken und kritischen äusserungen andersdenkender ned mehr reinzupfeifen. feddich is der lack.


----------



## Research (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

@ AplhaScorpion: Ließ dir zu dem Juden bitte die News der Tagesschau durch: Es war ein koptischer Christ. Deine Info hatte ich zuerst auch. Mittlerweile ist sie als falsch entlarvt worden.


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Research schrieb:


> Dadurch das du dich in einem deutschen Forum auf deutsch so gehen lässt?


 
Gehen lassen? Nun ja...mag nicht jedermanns Meinung sein, aber ich sehe das nun mal so. Freie Meinungsäußerung!? Und dazu fällt mir nur wieder Gutmenschen ein: "Wir akzeptieren einfach alles" die armen Leute da...pah!


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

un wenn die leute da sonstwie gläubig sind, rechtfertigt das keinen aufstand mit mord und totschlag! punkt. ganz einfach. der glaube - nein die religion eher - soll eine gemeinschaft positiv stärken, ihr gute wertevorstellungen vermitteln (wie zum bsp, dass man keinen töten darf -.-), aber doch bitte ned sone ******** rechtfertigen. das war scho bei den "heiligen kriegen" der selbe rotz. nen krieg kann nicht heilig sein, da ein glaube bzw die religion sowas an sich doch verachtet. die religions typies wollen doch diese guten tollen menschen sein die besser sind. und was macht dieser tolle menschenschlag? er meuchelt alles weg, was anders denkt.

ICH bin froh ned mehr im mittelalter leben zu müssen, aber die jungs stecken mittendrin. keiner sollte sich hinstellen und seinen eigenen weg als den besseren hinstellen. wir nich, aber die auch nich. bloß in dem falle ziehe ich unsre "unmoralische" welt aber 3ma vor. denn diese nichtgläubigen "minderwertigen" menschen hier sind bei weiten besser druff, wie dieses pack. ich will ned wissen, was die für bilder, satieren, witze, videos und und und über christen haben. das hat sicher 3ma schlimmere ausmaße wie dieses video. aber hier glotzt sich das nedma einer an un wenn... sollen sie doch. ich lach da eher mit, als dass ich deswegen zu meinem muslimschen nachbarn geh und ihm die kinder ausm fenster werf, nur damit "er und seine sippe" mal wieder zu verstand kommen und solche bösen bösen bildchen sein lassen.

also ihr könnt mir hier sagen was ihr wollt. es gibt keine berechtigung, die solche ausuferungen rechtfertigt. und dort is das einfach an der tagesordnung. un das kanns ja nu wirklich ned sein.


----------



## Papzt (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich hatte es mir bisher verkniffen...aber es ist so. Die leben wie im Mittelalter, oder noch unzivilisierter. Und wenn sie es nicht anders verstehen ist das so.


----------



## sfc (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Wir Christen (bzw. Bewohner Christlicher Länder) haben nur das Glück, ca. 600 Jahre mit unserer Religion weiter zu sein. Vor 600 Jahren war Ketzerei in Europa auch ein schlimmes Vergehen. Und heute stört sich niemand mehr daran. Von daher sollten wir diese Leute nicht zu hart verurteilen.



Halte ich für einen dünnen Vergleich. Der Islam war vor 600 Jahren nicht unterentwickelter als das Christentum seinerzeit (unter anderem, weil er nicht einfach vom HImmel gefallen ist, sondern viel vom Juden- und CHristentum geklaut hat). Das reine Alter sagt da nichts aus. Vor allem hat es immer wieder einen Austauch der Kulturen gegeben, von dem der Islam eigentlich hätte lernen können. Dennoch hat er sich kein Stück weiterentwickelt und leistet seit Jahrhunderten keinen nennenswerten Beitrag mehr zur menschlichen Zivilisation. Wer den Koran und die Hadithe kennt, weiß auch, warum. Erstaunlicherweise waren viele der heute so weit entwickelten asiatischen Tigerstatten wie China, Südkorea und Co noch vor 100 Jahren unterentwickelter als die islamische Welt. Heute haben sie die um Lichtjahre überholt. Ganz ohne religiöses Beleidigtsein und Schuldzuweisungen an den pösen, pösen Westen. Fleiß und Vernunft sind die Zauberwörter.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Mir fällt generell auf, dass sich einige Muslime in bestimmten Ländern sehr gerne, sehr stark über soetwas aufregen und das dann auch als billigen Vorwand für heftige Eskalationen vorschieben. Natürlich ist das Video diffarmieren und entwürdigend, aber das rechtfertigt keines Falls solche Reaktionen wie im Sudan oder in Lybien.


----------



## Iceananas (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> un wenn die leute da sonstwie gläubig sind, rechtfertigt das keinen aufstand mit mord und totschlag! punkt. ganz einfach. der glaube - nein die religion eher - soll eine gemeinschaft positiv stärken, ihr gute wertevorstellungen vermitteln (wie zum bsp, dass man keinen töten darf -.-), aber doch bitte ned sone ******** rechtfertigen. das war scho bei den "heiligen kriegen" der selbe rotz. nen krieg kann nicht heilig sein, da ein glaube bzw die religion sowas an sich doch verachtet. die religions typies wollen doch diese guten tollen menschen sein die besser sind. und was macht dieser tolle menschenschlag? er meuchelt alles weg, was anders denkt.


 
Das ist sicher richtig. Man muss jedoch bedenken, dass der Hass gegen den Westen nicht erst durch das Videos entstanden ist, sondern sich lange gebildet hat. Abgesehen davon, dass der "Westen" in vielen arabischen Ländern permanent Truppen stationiert und den "Wachhund" Israel dorthin installiert hat, spottet man gegen die Lebensweise, ihre Kultur und ihre Religion. Klar leben sie ein wenig vor unserer Zeit, aber damals hat man auch mit Gewalt reagiert. Außerdem, würden sie kooperativ reagieren, dann wären diese Länder vielleicht schon längst kolonialisiset worden. Denn der Westen möchte ja nur ihre Augen öffnen und sich nebenbei ganz friedlich ihre Bodenschätze aneignen 
Denkt an die Verhältnisse, die dort herrschen, bevor ihr urteilt. Gewalt ist keine Lösung, für viele aber oft die einzige.


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Das Einzige was hilft ist Vernichtung!
Ich spreche hier nicht von einer Invasion oder Bombardierung, sondern von absoluter wirtschaftlicher Vernichtung. Kein Geld rein, kein Geld raus. Keine Waren rein, keine Waren raus. Grenzen abschotten und jedem Flugzeug oder Schiff die Landung rigoros verweigern. Mal sehen wer am längeren Hebel sitzt.
Der Kapitalismus ist mittlerweile ein mächtigeres Werkzeug als jedes Waffenarsenal dieser Welt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Das Einzige was hilft ist Vernichtung!
> Ich spreche hier nicht von einer Invasion oder Bombardierung, sondern von absoluter wirtschaftlicher Vernichtung. Kein Geld rein, kein Geld raus. Keine Waren rein, keine Waren raus. Grenzen abschotten und jedem Flugzeug oder Schiff die Landung rigoros verweigern. Mal sehen wer am längeren Hebel sitzt.
> Der Kapitalismus ist mittlerweile ein mächtigeres Werkzeug als jedes Waffenarsenal dieser Welt.


 
Naja, man sieht ja am Beispiel des Irans, was Embargos bringen.


----------



## Iceananas (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Das Einzige was hilft ist Vernichtung!
> Ich spreche hier nicht von einer Invasion oder Bombardierung, sondern von absoluter wirtschaftlicher Vernichtung. Kein Geld rein, kein Geld raus. Keine Waren rein, keine Waren raus. Grenzen abschotten und jedem Flugzeug oder Schiff die Landung rigoros verweigern. Mal sehen wer am längeren Hebel sitzt.
> Der Kapitalismus ist mittlerweile ein mächtigeres Werkzeug als jedes Waffenarsenal dieser Welt.


 
Wäre eine Lösung, ist aber ein Fall, der nie auftreten wird. Schließlich gibts dort noch großes Ölvorkommen. Da interessierts deinem schönen Kapitalismus nicht, ob da paar Unschuldige, Soldaten oder Botschafter verrecken


----------



## sfc (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Das Einzige was hilft ist Vernichtung!
> Ich spreche hier nicht von einer Invasion oder Bombardierung, sondern von absoluter wirtschaftlicher Vernichtung. Kein Geld rein, kein Geld raus. Keine Waren rein, keine Waren raus. Grenzen abschotten und jedem Flugzeug oder Schiff die Landung rigoros verweigern. Mal sehen wer am längeren Hebel sitzt.
> Der Kapitalismus ist mittlerweile ein mächtigeres Werkzeug als jedes Waffenarsenal dieser Welt.



Das ist ansich keine schlechte Idee. Aber: Wenn du die islamische Welt abschottest, woher bekommen wir dann billiges Öl? Die mögen ja ohne westliche Technologie nicht mal in der Lage sein, das unter den eigenen Füßen abzupumpen, trotzdem hocken die drauf und nicht wir ...


----------



## D00msday (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Diese Randalierer dort sind eine Schande für den Islam. Andererseits sollte man diesen Brüdern und Schwestern aber mit Respekt begegnen, denn die nehmen ihre Religion wenigstens ernst, im Gegensatz zu Christen. Aber eine Meinung ist kein Grund am Rad zu drehen und genau das zu zerstören, was ihre Väter versucht haben aufzubauen - einen modernen Islam.


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, man sieht ja am Beispiel des Irans, was Embargos bringen.


 
Die Embargos des Iran sind einfach nicht konsequent genug, dass ist alles. Da müssten auch die ehemaligen Sovietstaaten mitspielen, das tun sie aber nicht. 



Iceananas schrieb:


> Wäre eine Lösung, ist aber ein Fall, der nie auftreten wird. Schließlich gibts dort noch großes Ölvorkommen. Da interessierts deinem schönen Kapitalismus nicht, ob da paar Unschuldige, Soldaten oder Botschafter verrecken


 
Öl bekommt man auch aus anderen Ländern als Agypten, Lybien, Sudan. Jedenfalls ließe sich die Zeit bis zum Kollaps der drei Staaten überbrücken.
Sie würden angekrochen kommen und darum betteln wieder mit dingen des alltäglichen Lebens, aber auch mit medizinischen Versorgungsgüter und Technik beliefert zu werden. Das ist alles eine Frage der Konsequenz.


----------



## Iceananas (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Die Embargos des Iran sind einfach nicht konsequent genug, dass ist alles. Da müssten auch die ehemaligen Sovietstaaten mitspielen, das tun sie aber nicht.
> 
> Öl bekommt man auch aus anderen Ländern als Agypten, Lybien, Sudan. Jedenfalls ließe sich die Zeit bis zum Kollaps der drei Staaten überbrücken.
> Sie würden angekrochen kommen und darum betteln wieder mit dingen des alltäglichen Lebens, aber auch mit medizinischen Versorgungsgüter und Technik beliefert zu werden. Das ist alles eine Frage der Konsequenz.


 
Dass das auch nicht funktionieren würde, hast du dir schon selbst gesagt. Die Russen und auch die Chinesen würden da kaum mitspielen wollen. Außerdem sind die arabischen Länder miteinander verbündet. Glaubst doch selbst nicht, dass du drei Länder davon einfach isolieren kannst...


----------



## Toffelwurst (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Dass das auch nicht funktionieren würde, hast du dir schon selbst gesagt. Die Russen und auch die Chinesen würden da kaum mitspielen wollen. Außerdem sind die arabischen Länder miteinander verbündet. Glaubst doch selbst nicht, dass du drei Länder davon einfach isolieren kannst...


 
Achja, die EU ist auch miteinander verbündet. Frag mal die Griechen oder Spanier wie gut sie sich integriert fühlen. Ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen, man kann heutzutage mit Embargos viel mehr erreichen wie man denkt. Einzige Bedingung ist jedoch, dass man sich international einigen kann und schon schauen andere ganz tief in die Röhre.

Außerdem habe ich lediglich eine Hypothese aufgestellt mit einer nicht-militärischen Lösung des Problems. Dass diese schwer zu realisieren ist habe ich nie bezweifelt. Sie wäre aber sehr effektiv und würde in kürzester Zeit den gewünschten Effekt bringen.


----------



## D00msday (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Achja, die EU ist auch miteinander verbündet. Frag mal die Griechen oder Spanier wie gut sie sich integriert fühlen. Ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen, man kann heutzutage mit Embargos viel mehr erreichen wie man denkt. Einzige Bedingung ist jedoch, dass man sich international einigen kann und schon schauen andere ganz tief in die Röhre.


 
Ja, ob wir in der heutigen Zeit alle wirklich "Verbündete" sind ist wirklich nicht klar zu sagen. Man schaue sich nur die Spritpreise an, die komischerweise immer zu Ferienzeiten steigen - da wird alles auf den Dollar geschoben, nur woher kennt der Dollar unsere Ferienzeiten? Die Griechen sollen 10 Mrd einsparen - das ist im Vergleich in etwa so, als würden wir in Deutschland 80 Mrd einsparen. Und wenn die Griechen die Schulden nicht mehr bezahlen können, müssen sie Strafe zahlen - wer zahlt diese Strafe? Wieder wir... Alles hohl heutzutage. 

Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn diese Angriffe auf die Botschafter insziniert sind, um MAL WIEDER (hallo Amerika) an Öl heranzukommen und einen Putsch zu versuchen, so wie es mittlerweile in Mode gekommen ist. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass von heute auf morgen so viele Extremisten auf einmal wegen eines belanglosen Videos rumpupsen und sich wieder wie Waldaffen benehmen müssen.


----------



## Pagz (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Das Einzige was hilft ist Vernichtung!
> Ich spreche hier nicht von einer Invasion oder Bombardierung, sondern von absoluter wirtschaftlicher Vernichtung. Kein Geld rein, kein Geld raus. Keine Waren rein, keine Waren raus. Grenzen abschotten und jedem Flugzeug oder Schiff die Landung rigoros verweigern. Mal sehen wer am längeren Hebel sitzt.
> Der Kapitalismus ist mittlerweile ein mächtigeres Werkzeug als jedes Waffenarsenal dieser Welt.


 
Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen!
Für was soll das denn eine Lösung sein?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Das Problem ist sehr tiefsitzend. In Amerika natürlich. Die züchten dort Fundamentalisten. Das war ja abzusehen, wenn man sieht, wie "dumm" die Amis ihre ländlichen Regionen halten, aus denen sie ja auch ihre Armee rekrutieren. Dort wird zum Teil in der Schule gelehrt, daß die Schöpfungsgeschichte wörtlich so stimmt, wie sie in der Bibel zu lesen ist... Klar, das dann mal amerikanische Soldaten ausflippen, Veteranen oder deren Angehörige Hass auf alles, nur nicht auf Amerika und dessen System haben. 

Das System sieht vor, die Menschen dort voll zu beschäftigen: In Schulkommitees, Bürgerinitiativen, Clubs, Interessengemeinschaften, Kursen, ... Wer da nicht mit macht, gerät ins Hintertreffen und setzt sich sozialem Druck aus. Für alles, gibt es eine Uniform und ein Büro, in dem ganz wichtig verwaltet wird. Und so weiter und sofort. Die Leute sollen sich nicht mit sich selbst beschäftigen und Zeit zum Nachdenken haben. Sie müssen zur Schulaufführung, dem Töpferkurs, den Kleinen zum Football fahren und die Kleine bei die Cheerleader und anschließend zum Vortanzen zur 100-Jahrfeier der Gemeinde bringen.... Das ganze wird noch gespickt durch 678964375 Kabelfernsehsender, die nix bringen, außer ultraleichter Kost und weit gestreuten manipulativen Informationen. 

Aber eines haben die Amis uns voraus: Ihre Politiker. Die handeln und entscheiden für ihr Land. Nicht für das Wohlergehen der Welt, sondern für ihr Land. Unsere wollen nur an der Macht bleiben und Stimmen für die nächste Wahl fangen.

Das was wir jetzt hier erleben ist gesteuert und dient irgendeinem Zweck. Wir sehen hier nur die Spitze eines Eisberges. Es gibt noch viele Eisberge und wir sehen hier nur einen...


----------



## Pagz (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Das Problem ist sehr tiefsitzend. In Amerika natürlich. Die züchten dort Fundamentalisten. Das war ja abzusehen, wenn man sieht, wie "dumm" die Amis ihre ländlichen Regionen halten, aus denen sie ja auch ihre Armee rekrutieren. Dort wird zum Teil in der Schule gelehrt, daß die Schöpfungsgeschichte wörtlich so stimmt, wie sie in der Bibel zu lesen ist... Klar, das dann mal amerikanische Soldaten ausflippen, Veteranen oder deren Angehörige Hass auf alles, nur nicht auf Amerika und dessen System haben.
> 
> Das System sieht vor, die Menschen dort voll zu beschäftigen: In Schulkommitees, Bürgerinitiativen, Clubs, Interessengemeinschaften, Kursen, ... Wer da nicht mit macht, gerät ins Hintertreffen und setzt sich sozialem Druck aus. Für alles, gibt es eine Uniform und ein Büro, in dem ganz wichtig verwaltet wird. Und so weiter und sofort. Die Leute sollen sich nicht mit sich selbst beschäftigen und Zeit zum Nachdenken haben. Sie müssen zur Schulaufführung, dem Töpferkurs, den Kleinen zum Football fahren und die Kleine bei die Cheerleader und anschließend zum Vortanzen zur 100-Jahrfeier der Gemeinde bringen.... Das ganze wird noch gespickt durch 678964375 Kabelfernsehsender, die nix bringen, außer ultraleichter Kost und weit gestreuten manipulativen Informationen.
> 
> ...



Du warst noch nie in Amerika, oder?
Teilweise ist es ja richtig, aber etwas übertrieben dargestellt. Das die Schöpfungsgeschichte genau so stimmt, wie sie in der Bibel steht, wird auch in den USA, wenn dann nur vom Lehrer aus gelehrt. Im Lehrplan steht davon nichts. Richtig ist aber, dass die Lehrer in manchen Schulen verpflichtet sind die Schöpfungsgeschichte als alternative Theorie zur Evolutionslehre zu lehren. 

Und entschuldigung, aber mit den Politikern muss ich dir deutlichst widersprechen!
Wenn man sich nur mal Mitt Romney anschaut, sollte man schon merken, dass ihn seine Land einen Dreck interessiert. Der will einfach nur mehr Macht und Geld


----------



## kampfschaaaf (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich stelle es sehr gerne so überspitzt dar. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn hier eigentlich dafür gesorgt wird, daß die Menschen sich nach einer starken Hand sehnen, die für Ruhe, Sicherheit und Frieden steht, natürlich nachdem alle ihre Rache bekommen haben. Mit anderen Worten: Wir erleben hier vielleicht sogar Wahlkampf in extremen und ganz neuen Dimensionen.

Du hast Recht, ich war noch nicht in Amerika. Aber Bekannte von mir lebten dort. Es ist ein Land der Gegensätze.


----------



## Toffelwurst (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Pagz schrieb:


> Für was soll das denn eine Lösung sein?


 
Ganz einfach, den Zufluss an Unterstützung für Fundamentalisten zu stoppen, indem man der normalen Bevölkerung (die im Übrigen die Einzigen sind, die die Fundamentalisten aufhalten können, indem sie ihnen keine Unterstützung und Basis für ihre "Arbeit" geben) das nimmt was sie benötigt, solange sie diese Gruppierungen unterstützt.
Ist dann erstmal der Wille gebrochen und der Bevölkerung ist klar was auf sie zukommt, wenn sie weiter den Fundamentalisten "Unterschlupf" gewährt, haben diese weder "Aufmarschgebiet" noch weiteres "Kanonenfutter" für ihren heiligen Krieg. Der Druck auf die radikalen Islamisten darf nicht von außen, vom Westen kommen, sondern muss aus der eigenen islamistischen Bevölkerung kommen und genau darum geht es, deren Wille mit den modernen Mitteln des Kapitalismus zu brechen. Wenn es bei denen einmal Klick gemacht hat und sie verstehen, dass wenn sie ihre Glaubenskrieger nicht mehr unterstützen, sie auch vom ach so bösen Westen nichts mehr zu befürchten haben dann ist eine Kommunikation und ein Zusammenleben auf einer völlig neuen Ebene möglich. Diese Erkenntnis haben schon viele Länder oder Völker in der Vergangenheit machen müssen.


----------



## Pagz (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, den Zufluss an Unterstützung für Fundamentalisten zu stoppen, indem man der normalen Bevölkerung (die im Übrigen die Einzigen sind, die die Fundamentalisten aufhalten können, indem sie ihnen keine Unterstützung und Basis für ihre "Arbeit" geben) das nimmt was sie benötigt, solange sie diese Gruppierungen unterstützt.
> Ist dann erstmal der Wille gebrochen und der Bevölkerung ist klar was auf sie zukommt, wenn sie weiter den Fundamentalisten "Unterschlupf" gewährt, haben diese weder "Aufmarschgebiet" noch weiteres "Kanonenfutter" für ihren heiligen Krieg. Der Druck auf die radikalen Islamisten darf nicht von außen, vom Westen kommen, sondern muss aus der eigenen islamistischen Bevölkerung kommen und genau darum geht es, deren Wille mit den modernen Mitteln des Kapitalismus zu brechen. Wenn es bei denen einmal Klick gemacht hat und sie verstehen, dass wenn sie ihre Glaubenskrieger nicht mehr unterstützen, sie auch vom ach so bösen Westen nichts mehr zu befürchten haben und es ist eine Kommunikation und Zusammenleben auf einer völlig neuen Ebene möglich. Diese Erkenntnis haben schon viele Länder oder Völker in der Vergangenheit machen müssen.


 
Was eher passieren würde:
Man würde den Fundamentalisten neues Futter für ihre Propaganda geben und dieses Mal sogar zu Recht. 
Wie will man der normalen Bevölkerung, wie du sie nennst, denn dann noch erklären, dass sie besser nach dem Willen des Westens handeln sollen, nachdem genau dieser Westen ihnen alles genommen haben, was sie zum Leben brauchen. 
Meiner Meinung nach würde diese Aktion einen gewaltigen Zuwachs zu den Fundamentalisten zur Folge haben!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Die Fundamentalisten werden Zulauf und breite Zustimmung bekommen, wenn Druck von außen ausgeübt wird. Du wirst das Gegenteil erreichen, weil Du die Bevölkerung nicht aufklären kannst.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

An dieser Stelle ein Hinweis in die Runde: Bitte unterlasst herablassende Aussagen und Bezeichnungen gegenüber bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen. Das gleiche gilt für "Maßnahmen", die nicht mit dem deutschen Grundgesetz vereinbar sind. Entsprechende Aussagen aus den jeweiligen Beiträgen editiert.

*B2T*


----------



## Toffelwurst (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Pagz schrieb:


> Was eher passieren würde:
> Man würde den Fundamentalisten neues Futter für ihre Propaganda geben und dieses Mal sogar zu Recht.
> Wie will man der normalen Bevölkerung, wie du sie nennst, denn dann noch erklären, dass sie besser nach dem Willen des Westens handeln sollen, nachdem genau dieser Westen ihnen alles genommen haben, was sie zum Leben brauchen.
> Meiner Meinung nach würde diese Aktion einen gewaltigen Zuwachs zu den Fundamentalisten zur Folge haben!


 
Wir nehmen ihnen gar nichts, wir geben ihnen nur nichts mehr.
Wenn wir hingegen Militär einsetzen, dann nehmen wir ihnen wie schon so oft die Freiheit im eigenen Land



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Die Fundamentalisten werden Zulauf und breite Zustimmung bekommen, wenn Druck von außen ausgeübt wird. Du wirst das Gegenteil erreichen, weil Du die Bevölkerung nicht aufklären kannst.


 
Solange ihr mir das nicht beweisen könnt, ist genauso davon auszugehen, dass die von mir genannte Methode ebenfalls zum Erfolg führen kann.
Was man jedoch definitiv sagen kann, ist dass diesem Konflikt mit militärischen Mitteln nicht bei zu kommen ist.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Wir Christen (bzw. Bewohner Christlicher Länder) haben nur das Glück, ca. 600 Jahre mit unserer Religion weiter zu sein. Vor 600 Jahren war Ketzerei in Europa auch ein schlimmes Vergehen. Und heute stört sich niemand mehr daran. Von daher sollten wir diese Leute nicht zu hart verurteilen.


 

Stört sich schon ,aber der sinn einer Friedliebenden Religion ,besteht darin,Friedliebend zu sein.
Jesus hätte seine Peiniger auch umbringen können (Gottes Sohn).
Das hatte er aber nicht.
Deswegen ist Gewalt ein No-Go für Christen ^^.
Hoffentlich übernehemen die Moslems nicht die Weltherschaft .


----------



## Pagz (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Wir nehmen ihnen gar nichts, wir geben ihnen nur nichts mehr.


ICh glaube nicht, dass die Bevölkerung dazwischen irgenteinen Unterschied sieht



> Wenn wir hingegen Militär einsetzen, dann nehmen wir ihnen wie schon so oft die Freiheit im eigenen Land


Es glauben auch wircklich nur die wenigsten Menschen, dass man solche Konflikte allein mit militärischen Maßnahmen lösen kann 



> Solange ihr mir das nicht beweisen könnt, ist genauso davon anzunehmen, dass diese Methode ebenfalls zum Erfolg führen kann


Was denkst du denn, wie es ablaufen wird? Würdest du mit jemanden sympathisieren, der versucht dich komplett von der Außenwelt abzuschließen? Oder würdest du dich nicht vielleicht eher dem anschließen, der vorgibt, diese Isolation beenden zu wollen und der in der gleichen Lage ist wie du?

Nebenbei darfst du nicht vergessen, dass die breite Bevölkerung nicht hinter diesen Anschlägen steht!


----------



## Toffelwurst (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Pagz schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn, wie es ablaufen wird? Würdest du mit jemanden sympathisieren, der versucht dich komplett von der Außenwelt abzuschließen? Oder würdest du dich nicht vielleicht eher dem anschließen, der vorgibt, diese Isolation beenden zu wollen und der in der gleichen Lage ist wie du?


Ich persönlich würde mir Gedanken darüber machen warum ich in der Situation wäre. Nämlich weil ich genau den Leuten die mich in diese Lage gebracht haben "Unterschlupf" und einen Acker für ihr schändliches Gedankensaatgut gegeben habe. Vor allem würde ich diesen Leuten die mir schon so oft versprochen haben die "Ungläubigen" zu bekehren oder zu vernichten nicht mehr glauben, schon gar nicht, wenn sie mich auch noch in diese Lage gebracht haben aus der sie mich jetzt befreien wollen.



Pagz schrieb:


> Nebenbei darfst du nicht vergessen, dass die breite Bevölkerung nicht hinter diesen Anschlägen steht!


 
Das weis ich, aber die breite Bevölkerung hat die Macht, wenn sie geschlossen agiert, die Radikalen zu vertreiben bzw ihnen keine Basis für ihr Gedankengut mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Pagz (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir Gedanken darüber machen warum ich in der Situation wäre. Nämlich weil ich genau den Leuten die mich in diese Lage gebracht haben "Unterschlupf" und einen Acker für ihr schändliches Gedankensaatgut gegeben habe. Vor allem würde ich diesen Leuten die mir schon so oft versprochen haben die "Ungläubigen" zu bekehren oder zu vernichten nicht mehr glauben.


Wie gesagt, die Mehrheit tut das auch nicht. Aber es wird immer ein paar Leute geben, die so von Hass oder Wut getrieben sind, dass nicht rational über ihre Situation nachdenken und sich von radikalen Organisationen rekrutieren lassen




> Das weis ich, aber die breite Bevölkerung hat die Macht, wenn sie geschlossen agiert, die Radikalen zu vertreiben bzw ihnen keine Basis für ihr Gedankengut mehr zu bieten.


 
Das wäre das erste Mal in der Weltgeschichte, dass eine Terrororganisation aufhört zu existieren, weil die Mehrheit der Bevökerung nicht hinter ihnen steht


----------



## Toffelwurst (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Pagz schrieb:


> Das wäre das erste Mal in der Weltgeschichte, dass eine Terrororganisation aufhört zu existieren, weil die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung nicht hinter ihnen steht


 
Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach die einzige Möglichkeit solchen Organisationen wirklich zu schaden.


----------



## stolle80 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Die radikalen Islamisten sind genauso schlimmm wie die radikalen Christen oder irgendwelche anderen radikalen Gruppierungen.
Man sollte sie schon ernst nehmen aber auch wissen das es sich um Minderheiten in der Bevölkerung handelt.

Das Wort "radikal" sagt schon ziemlich alles.


----------



## Pagz (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach die einzige Möglichkeit solchen Organisationen wirklich zu schaden.


 
Wenn das deine Meineung ist...
Aber ich würde nicht wegen einer bisher unbegründeten Meinung eine totales Embargo auf ein Land verhängen, wobei noch stark einzuzweifeln ist, dass es überhaupt etwas bringt, geschweige denn keinen negativen Effekt hat


----------



## Toffelwurst (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Pagz schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Meineung ist...
> Aber ich würde nicht wegen einer bisher unbegründeten Meinung eine totales Embargo auf ein Land verhängen, wobei noch stark einzuzweifeln ist, dass es überhaupt etwas bringt, geschweige denn keinen negativen Effekt hat


 
Nichtstun ist aber definitiv auch keine Option.


----------



## Pagz (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Nichtstun ist aber definitiv auch keine Option.


 Habe ich auch nicht behauptet


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Das man irgentwelche "Glaubensgrundsetze" egal welche Religion ,mit Gewalt durchsetzen will.
Ist halt ein Wiederspruch in sich.
Das man unumstößliche Prinziepien hat und die auch Verbal verteidigen darf,das ist Heutzutage ein Grundrecht ,in der "Westlichen Welt".
Das man andersdenkende nicht umbringt oder drangsaliert,sollte eigentlich eine selbstverständlichkeit sein.
(Wir haben da auch noch ein paar Gruppierungen ,die das nicht begreifen oder achten ( Nazis usw. ))


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Weitere Updates eingefügt. Ich hoffe man erkennt den Sinn hinter den Symbolen. Oder soll ich eine Legende da-zupacken?


----------



## Shmendrick (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Zum Glück sehen die meisten Bürger dieser Länder das Verhalten der Fundmentalisten als Schande an,aber da sieht man gleich wie weit es doch mit der Dankbarkeit her ist nach dem sie vom Westen und vor allem von den Amerikanern bekommen haben was sie wollten.

Zum Helfen und Kämpfen whärend ihrer revulutionen waren wir gut genug,Bezahlen sollten wir auch noch für  Wiederaufbau und Hilfslieferungen.

Ich will die Dummheit der Filmemacher nicht schmälern,finde das auch zum Kotzen,aber hier wird einfach ne Situtation von den Gruppierungen ausgenutzt um Terror zu machen,gerade die Muslimbruderschaft die zu den Demonstrationen aufgerufen hat.

Das Schlimme ist auch das es halt wieder sehr viele Gebildete und Studenten sind die Rabatz machen,wie sagte mal ein bauer in Afghanistan als er zu den Taliban und dem Krieg gefragt wurde "wissen ich hab gar keine Zeit mir um Politik und den Taliban gedanken zu machen ich muß meine Familie ernähren".

Immer wieder Schlimm das die Gebildesten die größten Idioten auf der Welt sind.


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Alle die sich einen militärischen Konflikt oder ein Embargo wünschen: Das kann arg nach hinten losgehen und vom "Feind" als eigenes Mittel verwendet werden. Wichtig wäre es Hilfsmittel direkt in Infrastruktur-Projekte zu stecken (STraßen, Schulen...). Oft genug verschwinden die Hilfsgelder in unbekannte Taschen, Teilweise auch in die der Extremisten.

Man könnte die Botschaften mit Militär sichern. Und aller bekämpfen die in fremdes Hoheitsgebiet (Botschaftsgelände was als teil des Landes gewertet wird welches sie vertritt). Auch diejenigen könnte man bekämpfen die von Außen schießen.

Besser wäre es die Botschaften in entsprechenden Regionen in Bunker und Festungen zu verwandeln. Dann könnte die Extremisten so lange Brandsätze und Granaten schmeißen wie sie wollen. Selbst Bomben-LKWs wäre ein geringes Problem. Wenn man sie so baut wie die Atomschutzbunker (Des Militärs und der Regierungen) der NATO und der ehem. GUS-Staaten. Entsprechend gebaut unzerstörbar und uneinnehmbar. Naja, solange uneinnehmbar bis Hilfe eingetroffen ist, aus der Heimat.


----------



## Shmendrick (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

@Research und von was willste das bezahlen?

Der einzige Weg damit das aufhört mit den islam Staaten und denem ihrem ewigen gezicke gegen den Westen ist das der Westen sich endlich vom Öl Unabhängig macht,und wenn wir bzw die Konzerne das wollten würde das auch Passieren,was haben diese Staaten den sonst zu bieten?Nix null Komma Gar Nix.

Kein Öl kein Einfluß und Geld in den Nahen Osten,schwups wären die innerhalb von wenigen jahren Pleite.Kein Geld mehr für den Terror und ihre Diktatorischen Herrschaftssysteme.

Vielleicht sollten wir mal zu Weihnachten oder Ostern genauso einen Aufstand machen wenn sie Bibeln verbrennen,Kirchen Überfallen,Christliche Heiligtürmer zerstören,Karikaturen von Jesus und Gott verbreitenPriester angreifen,und Christen Töten.

Vielleicht sollten die Amis mit ihren 2 Zerstörern die vor Lybien oder Agypten rumfahren mal ein Paar Tomahawks rüberschicken dann herrscht Ruhe.Ein Überfall auf eine Botschaft die das Hoheitsgebiet eines Lands darstellt ist ein Kriegerischer Akt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich finde, den Verantwortlichen von dem Film sollte man für alle Zeiten ins Gefängnis stecken, und vorrausgesetzt er hat Geld, alles weg nehmen!!


 
Klar dass du die Schuld beim Filmemacher suchst.. Und die Leute die Morden? Ist das OK für dich? Rechtfertigt dass der Film?


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Es hat sich ja herausgestellt, dass es sich um bewusste Volksverhetzung von irgendeinem durchgeknallten Christen handelt. Die Welt hat halt n Dachschaden. Die USA jagen eine Gruppe von Terroristen und machen dabei ein ganzes Land kaputt, Islamisten zünden Botschaften und vergelten damit ein schwachsinniges Video von irgendwem, ein Norweger erschiesst über 50 Kinder, weil ihm die Regierung nicht passt. 

Na, da steht man doch morgens gerne auf.


----------



## Jahman (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Hallo Community!
Schon armselig was hier viele von sich geben, gebe man euch eine Waffe in der jetzigen Phase der Gewaltspirale in die Hand und würde euch in den Sudan schicken, dann würde viele hier als Mob der westlichen Welt Hass und Mord und Totschlag verbreiten, wie damals in der Reichskristallnacht!
Solange ist das noch gar nicht her das sich der deutsche Mob vor den Karren spannen lies, wegen einer dummen Idiologie. Bei denen ist das nicht viel anders(Psychologie ganz einfach)
Der Westen und seine Konzerne verhindern doch die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung dieser Länder, wir diktieren die Preise und haben jahrzehntelang diese Diktaturen dort gefördert.
In diesen Ländern gibt es außerdem kaum Schulbildung oder ein offenes Internet.
Waren wir bei den Kreuzzügen der christlichen Welt damals besser, bestimmt nicht.
Auch wir werden durch Schulbildung und unseren Medien manipuliert, denkt mal darüber nach.
Religionen sind schon immer der Grund für Kriege gewesen und korrupte Machenschaften.
Der ehemalige Präsident Bush hatte sich ja auch von Gott berufen gefühlt und ist in diese Länder einmarchiert und die USA hat diese Extremisten wie die Taliban und andere  Gruppen unterstützt um bloß nicht den Kommunismus ausbreiten zu lassen.
Manche sollten sich mal mit der Geschichte der Welt auseinander setzen bevor ihr hier so einen Unsinn postet.
Man sollte mal seinen Horizont erweitern und über den Tellerrand schauen.

Wie sagte schon Albert Einstein: Die menschliche Dummheit ist unendlich!

Mfg

ps. ich finde diese Gewalt auch nicht gut, aber ich kann verstehen wie es dazu kommen kann, Ursachen und Wirkungen, ein ganz einfaches Prinzip!


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

ursache: dämliches video von irgend nem spinner.
wirkung: mord und totschlag.

also selbst als ungebildeter volldepp wird mir klar, das die relation zw beiden vorn und hinten nich passt. DAS is der punkt. da is es völlig latte, was die geschichte sagt, mein verstand sagt mir, das is ungerechtfertigt.

und wenn wir aus unserer geschichte hoffentlich lernen, so scheint denen das talent wohl völlig abzugehn ><

vorallem: wen bringen die um? den botschafter. den kerl, der ihr ansprechpartner in solchen dingen is. den kerl, der vllt nichma wusste, wieso er da gelyncht wurd >< wurde der nach seiner meinung gefragt? ich kanns mir nich vorstellen. ich find diese reaktion einfach arm. da kannste rechtfertigungen suchen wie du willst. vorallem wird hier immer bemängelt, dass hier harte worte fliegen. aber wie is hier die relation?

ursache: mordund totschlag.
wirkung: harte diskussionen.

irgendwie genau andersrum... sollten die pfeiffen sich ma nen beispiel dran nehmen -.-


----------



## Pagz (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ursache: dämliches video von irgend nem spinner.
> wirkung: mord und totschlag.


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass hier jemand ernsthaft die Taten der Extremisten verteidigt, aber was manche hier widergeben, ist nicht viel besser:



> Vielleicht sollten wir mal zu Weihnachten oder Ostern genauso einen  Aufstand machen wenn sie Bibeln verbrennen,Kirchen  Überfallen,Christliche Heiligtürmer zerstören,Karikaturen von Jesus und  Gott verbreitenPriester angreifen,und Christen Töten.





> Vielleicht sollten die Amis mit ihren 2 Zerstörern die vor Lybien oder  Agypten rumfahren mal ein Paar Tomahawks rüberschicken dann herrscht  Ruhe.Ein Überfall auf eine Botschaft die das Hoheitsgebiet eines Lands  darstellt ist ein Kriegerischer Akt.





> Das Einzige was hilft ist Vernichtung!
> Ich spreche hier nicht von einer Invasion oder Bombardierung, sondern von absoluter wirtschaftlicher Vernichtung


Um nur ein paar Beispiele zu nennen


----------



## low- (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

naja aber gnaz ehrlich ist das schon ziemlich übertrieben was da immer abgeht nur weil mal irgendjemand (und das problem sit es ist ja wirklich immer irgendjemand nie jemand mit wirklicher bedeutung (hoher pilotiker o.Ä.) etwas herablassendes über deren propheten sagt...


----------



## horst--one (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Das Video ist doch lächerlich...
Dafür lohnt es sich menschen zu töten..?...Für ein schlechtes Video??? 

Da sieht man doch wie gestört diese ganzen Teppichflieger und Terroristen sind!

Die erzählen ihren Kindern, dass Hitler ein guter man war, weil er nie ein Kopftuch getötet hat sondern nur die Juden. -solche Leute müssen wir uns noch ins land holen 

Die Deutschen werden ja ganz gern wegen Hitler und so auf die schippe genommen....und töten wir deswegen? HAT AUS DIESEN GRUND SCHON MAL EINER VON EUCH EINEN MENSCHEN GETÖTET? -Ich denke nicht.

Mohamed ist seit 1,4k Jahren down, meinen die das interessiert den noch?^^ 

Hier mal 2 alternativ Religionen
Russell's Teapot
Fliegendes Spaghettimonster

Mein Favorit ist die mit dem Spaghettimonster


----------



## blackout24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Wenn wir uns in 100 Jahren durch den Hyperspace beamen schlagen die da unten sich immer noch wie in der Steinzeit mit Keulen die Köppe ein wegen irgendwelchen unsichtbaren Menschen.  Das der Islam im Kern Rückständigkeit begünstigt scheint wohl kaum von der Hand zu weißen. Beim Christentum war es ja nicht anders, bloss war das nicht totalitär genug und hat die Leute nicht genug verdummt um vor hunderten von Jahren die Aufklärung zu verhindern. Bei den Muslimen wird das einfach nie passieren. Kein Wunder, dass deren Beitrag zum wissenschaftlichen Fortschritt der Menschheit gegen 0 konvergiert. Alles was unseren Lebensstandard heute ausmacht wurde von Amerikanern, Europäern, Russen und Japanern erfunden.


----------



## nay (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Zeige Papst mit vollgepister Hose ... nichts passiert.
Mache Film über Muhammad ... Leute sterben.

Ich frage mich warum die BRD in solchen Ländern noch Botschaften hat, wo doch die "arabische Demokratie" gerade voll im Gange ist.


----------



## blackout24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Das Beste: Schaut euch mal die Sparbrötchen Botschaft von Sudan in Berlin am Kurfürstendamm an . Die könnte man von Außen auch mit ner Burger King Filiale verwechseln.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die islamische Welt solche lächerlichen Videos generell eher mit Humor betrachtet. Denn eigentlich könnten gläubige Muslime über soetwas stehen, zumindest soweit, dass es keine massenhaften Eskalationen gibt.


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> @Research und von was willste das bezahlen?[]Ein Überfall auf eine Botschaft die das Hoheitsgebiet eines Lands darstellt ist ein Kriegerischer Akt.



Nun, dadurch das ich nicht jedes mal die Botschaft neu aufbauen und ausstatten muss.

Und ja, diese Angriffe reichen aus um diesen Ländern den Krieg zu erklären.


Ich bitte ernsthaft die Vergleiche mit dem Nationalsozialismus zu unterlassen. Sie verharmlosen die damaligen Taten. Zumal ich mir kaum vorstellen kann das wir dort ein Massaker anrichten.

@ jahman: Zu den Kreuzzügen: Informier dich bitte vorher zu den damaligen Umständen.

@blackout. Da versucht jemand in seinen Verhältnissen zu leben. Warum muss eine Botschaft mehr sei wenn sie so auch ausreicht? Kostet doch nur Steuergelder.
*
News kurz aktualisiert.*


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich kenne das Video nicht. Gibt es das irgendwo als Link?


----------



## nilothepilo (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Den Film hat die amerikansiche Regierung wahrscheinlich eh selber gedreht.....

1.Haben Sie dann wieder eine Grund einzumaschieren.

2.Lenkt das die öffentlichkeit vom ESM ab...


----------



## Lt.Ford (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Also eigentlich müsste man jetzt die Botschaft des Sudan in Berlin stürmen...
Und am besten die deutsche Botschaft im Sudan schließen und nie wieder hingehen.


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

@ Threshold: Gefunden!



Research schrieb:


> []
> 
> *Was war der Auslöser?*
> 
> ...



BTW: Wer hat mehr als nur die Überschrift gelesen?


----------



## McClaine (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Research schrieb:


> BTW: Wer hat mehr als nur die Überschrift gelesen?



Eigentlich nur ganz kurz überflogen... 
Um ehrlich zu sein und ohne dich irgendwie angreifen zu wollen, aber dein Startpost ist ein einziges Chaos für mich , siehe hier:




Research schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Kaum zu Hause angekommen höre ich schon: *Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan angegriffen.*
> *
> ...


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Nun, ich halte ihn aktuell. Und man sollte deutlich erkennen welche Änderung wann und wo geschehen ist, oder?
Hast du einen Vorschlag wie man das besser machen kann?


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



nilothepilo schrieb:


> Den Film hat die amerikansiche Regierung wahrscheinlich eh selber gedreht.....
> 
> 1.Haben Sie dann wieder eine Grund einzumaschieren.
> 
> 2.Lenkt das die öffentlichkeit vom ESM ab...



Kannst du das belegen oder ist das eine unqualifizierte und völlig überflüssige Aussage?
Was hat die USA mit dem ESM zu tun?


----------



## Jahman (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

@ jahman: Zu den Kreuzzügen: Informier dich bitte vorher zu den damaligen Umständen.

Research, das solltest du vielleicht mal eher tuen, besser gesagt man darf auch unterschiedlicher Meinung und Ansicht sein. Musst meine Meinung ja nicht teilen!
Wer will hier den einem ganzen Land den Krieg erklären, das bist du mit deiner Polemik und deinen manipulierten westlichen Medienquellen. Oh eure Arroganz  auf beiden Seiten führt noch zum dritten Weltkrieg, verdammt noch mal, null Weitblick.
Ich darf Vergleiche anstellen, ist doch die Wahrheit mit dem damaligen Mob, das gab es schon immer und du lässt dich dazu genauso instumentalisieren, Beifall!


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Jahman schrieb:


> @ jahman: Zu den Kreuzzügen: Informier dich bitte vorher zu den damaligen Umständen.
> 
> Research,  das solltest du vielleicht mal eher tuen, besser gesagt man darf auch  unterschiedlicher Meinung und Ansicht sein. Musst meine Meinung ja nicht  teilen!



Nun, ich will es man versuche dir zu erklären, warum es zu den  Kreuzzügen kam: Die Türken standen damals unter dem Halbmond (ein Angriff unter mehreren, wobei immer weiter vorgedrungen wurde) vor Wien und  drohten Europa zu erobern. Was fast gelang. Nur durch den  Schulterschluss im Namen des Christentums wurde die Invasion  zurückgedrängt. Da man so erfolgreich war, drehte man den Spieß um.  Öfter als gut war.




> Wer will hier den einem ganzen Land den Krieg erklären, das  bist du mit deiner Polemik und deinen manipulierten westlichen  Medienquellen.


Polemik? OK dann schieß mal los.
Und ich rufe zum Krieg auf? Willst du mich verleumden?
Westliche Medien? Ja, arabische kann ich nicht lesen. Was schreiben denn die Websites im arabischen Raum?
Oder in den ehem. GUS-Staaten?
Oder Asien? Eine asiatische Quelle habe ich. Aber nur weil sie auf englisch verfasst ist.
Und gab es etwa keine Angriffe? Alles Fake?



> Oh eure Arroganz  auf beiden Seiten führt noch zum  dritten Weltkrieg, verdammt noch mal, null Weitblick.
> Ich darf  Vergleiche anstellen, ist doch die Wahrheit mit dem damaligen Mob, das  gab es schon immer und du lässt dich dazu genauso instumentalisieren,  Beifall!


Was? Da bleibt mir nur noch eines: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Wieso vergleicht ihr jetzt die Kreuzzüge mit den Angriffen auf Botschaften?


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich vermute damit sollen die Angriffe gerechtfertigt werden.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Den meisten Menschen in den Regionen fehlt es einfach an Bildung. Wäre sie gebildeter würden sie 1. nicht so reagieren und 2. nicht auf irgendwelche Hass Prediger hereinfallen.


----------



## Jahman (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ach hör doch bitte mit deiner Geschichtsverfälchung auf, wäre besser du gehst mal 2000-3000 Jahre zurück.

Threshold, soll ja kein direkter Vergleich sein, nur mal die Hintergründe beleuchten was seit tausenden von Jahren in der Welt verkehrt läuft. Idiologie, Fundamentalismus(Religiöser Wahn) Dankeschön

Man sollte mal das große ganze sehen und nicht nur Teilstücke der Geschichte.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Jahman schrieb:


> Threshold, soll ja kein direkter Vergleich sein, nur mal die Hintergründe beleuchten was seit tausenden von Jahren in der Welt verkehrt läuft. Idiologie, Fundamentalismus(Religiöser Wahn) Dankeschön


 
Der Vergleich hinkt doch aber.
Was vor 1000 oder 2000 Jahren war interessiert doch heute niemanden mehr.
Wo sind denn die Gelehrten aus der arabischen Welt heute?
Früher waren das alles sehr fortschrittliche Gesellschaften. Das mittelalterliche Europa konntest du dagegen wegwerfen.
Heute ist es irgendwie genau anders herum aber zu sagen dass das an den Kreuzzügen gelegen hat ist doch sehr einfach ausgelegt. Das halte ich eben für völligen Quatsch.
In den arabischen Ländern gibt es viele Bodenschätze. Öl natürlich.
Würde mal diese ganze Korruption beendet werden und dazu das Clan Getue und würde an einem Seil gezogen wäre das eine sehr gute Grundlage um wieder nach vorne zu kommen.
Aber wenn ich mir den Irak als Beispiel anschaue sehe ich nicht dass da an einem Seil gezogen wird. Jeder versucht für sich einen Vorteil herauszuziehen. Wieso können die Menschen dort nicht gemeinsam was neues Aufbauen?


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Jahman schrieb:


> Ach hör doch bitte mit deiner Geschichtsverfälchung auf, wäre besser du gehst mal 2000-3000 Jahre zurück.


 
Du meinst zu Zeiten des Römischen Imperiums? Vor beginn des Christentum und des Islam. Bevor die Nordmänner Germanien eroberten. Da gab es Vielgötterei und das Judentum. Was ist da passiert? Rom besiegte Hannibal und zerstörte Karthago.

Oder der Aufstieg und Fall der Hellenen? In der die Griechen damals den Einmarsch der heutigen Arabischen Länder verhinderte? Den Zeitpunk des Baues der Pyramiden. Der Bronzezeit.


----------



## ImNEW (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Research schrieb:


> Du meinst zu Zeiten des Römischen Imperiums? Vor beginn des Christentum und des Islam. Bevor die Nordmänner Germanien eroberten. Da gab es Vielgötterei und das Judentum. Was ist da passiert? Rom besiegte Hannibal und zerstörte Karthago.
> 
> Oder der Aufstieg und Fall der Hellenen? In der die Griechen damals den Einmarsch der heutigen Arabischen Länder verhinderte? Den Zeitpunk des Baues der Pyramiden. Der Bronzezeit.


 
Meinst du Persien?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Jahman schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> Schon armselig was hier viele von sich geben, gebe man euch eine Waffe in der jetzigen Phase der Gewaltspirale in die Hand und würde euch in den Sudan schicken, dann würde viele hier als Mob der westlichen Welt Hass und Mord und Totschlag verbreiten, wie damals in der Reichskristallnacht!
> Solange ist das noch gar nicht her das sich der deutsche Mob vor den Karren spannen lies, wegen einer dummen Idiologie. Bei denen ist das nicht viel anders(Psychologie ganz einfach)
> Der Westen und seine Konzerne verhindern doch die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung dieser Länder, wir diktieren die Preise und haben jahrzehntelang diese Diktaturen dort gefördert.
> ...


 

Der Hauptgrund für Kriege sind Wirtschaftliche interessen.
Statistisch findet alle 50 Jahre ein Krieg aus Wirtschaftlichen Gründen stadt.
Die 50 Jahre sind um ,die Wirtschaft ist arg im Keller.


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



ImNEW schrieb:


> Meinst du Persien?


 
Yupp.


@ Killerpfote.
Naja, in der Geschichte der Menschheit sind genau 3 Tage ohne Krieg dokumentiert: Die nach dem II. Weltkrieg. Also von 50 Jahren zu sprechen...


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Aber auch nur deshalb weil damals noch keiner eine Internet Verbindung du allen Teilen der Welt hatte.
Eine Zeit ohne Krieg hat es meiner Meinung nach noch nie gegeben und wird es auch nie geben.


----------



## ImNEW (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber auch nur deshalb weil damals noch keiner eine Internet Verbindung du allen Teilen der Welt hatte.
> Eine Zeit ohne Krieg hat es meiner Meinung nach noch nie gegeben und wird es auch nie geben.


 
Krieg liegt eben in der Natur des Menschen. Da wird sich nie was ändern.


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Doch. Nach dem 3. Weltkrieg. Danach gibt es keine Menschen mehr.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Research schrieb:


> Doch. Nach dem 3. Weltkrieg. Danach gibt es keine Menschen mehr.


 
Auch danach noch. 
Davor gibt es aber noch einen Krieg der Kulturen.
Der 3. Weltkrieg handelt dann von Ressourcen und Informationen. Der muss nicht mal auf dem Schlachtfeld ausgetragen werden.
Erste Vorläufer hast du jetzt schon. Denk nur mal an US Rating Agenturen die die Kreditfähigkeit europäische Staaten herunterstufen obwohl die USA auf einem gigantischen Schuldenberg sitzen.
Oder an Chinesische Trojaner und Virensoftware die westliche Industrieunternehmen und Behörden ausspionieren.


----------



## TempestX1 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder an Chinesische Trojaner und Virensoftware die westliche Industrieunternehmen und Behörden ausspionieren.


Oder Trojaner welche im Iran die Atomkraftwerksoftware manipulieren (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet / http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet#Vermutungen_.C3.BCber_die_Urheber_und_Ziele). Aber auch US & Israel Trojaner Flame und dessen Nachfolger Gauss.
Nicht zu vergessen den deutschen "Staatstrojaner" sowie "Bayerntrojaner" zum beschnüffeln des eigenen Volks.

Cyber-Krieg im Nahen Osten


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

AH verdammt, ich denke immer noch mit Atom/Wasserstoff/Bilogischen/Chemischen-Bomben. Aber auch so kann es ausreichen die Kernkraftwerke per remote zu schmelzen.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Oder Amerikanisch-/deutsche Trojaner welche im Iran die Atomkraftwerksoftware manipulieren. Aber auch US & Israel Trojaner Flame und dessen Nachfolger Gauss.
> Nicht zu vergessen den deutschen "Staatstrojaner" sowie "Bayerntrojaner"


 
Das löst aber keinen Weltkrieg aus wenn eine Iranische Atomanlage ausgeschaltet wird.
Mit Informationsbeschaffung gewinnst du heute mehr als früher mit einer Division.



Research schrieb:


> AH verdammt, ich denke immer noch mit Atom/Wasserstoff/Bilogischen/Chemischen-Bomben. Aber auch so kann es ausreichen die Kernkraftwerke per remote zu schmelzen.



Ein Kernkraftwerk kannst du immer manuell herunter fahren.


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Wohl war. Lass aber alle Systeme verrückt spielen oder falsche Werte angeben bis es zu spät ist. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt kann man nur schwer die Schmelze aufhalten. Zumal der Zeitraum um es zu verhindern zu gering ist. Dies hat Tschernobyl eindrucksvoll bewiesen.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Research schrieb:


> Wohl war. Lass aber alle Systeme verrückt spielen oder falsche Werte angeben bis es zu spät ist. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt kann man nur schwer die Schmelze aufhalten. Zumal der Zeitraum um es zu verhindern zu gering ist. Dies hat Tschernobyl eindrucksvoll bewiesen.


 
Das lag aber daran dass die Techniker einfach zu blöd waren bzw. sich die Fehler häuften.
Und natürlich auch am Reaktortyp.
Das hast du heute aber alles nicht mehr. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die Russen die Iraner entsprechend ausgebildet haben damit sie den Reaktor im Krisenfall herunterfahren können.
Auch in Japan wurden ja gravierende Fehler gemacht. Das ist halt immer das Problem wenn die Firmenleitung sagt dass alles super und normal ist und dass keine Panik verbreitet werden soll während der Techniker schon Rauchschwaden sieht.


----------



## TempestX1 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das lag aber daran dass die Techniker einfach zu blöd waren bzw. sich die Fehler häuften.
> Und natürlich auch am Reaktortyp.


Nein. Stuxnet konnte bzw. hat die Motoren in den Reaktoren manipuliert sowie die Software damit diese ausgab das alles ok wäre.


> Bisher ist bekannt, dass in die Steuerung von Frequenzumrichtern der Hersteller Vacon aus Finnland und Fararo Paya in Teheran eingegriffen wird. Frequenzumrichter werden eingesetzt, um die Geschwindigkeit von anderen Geräten wie beispielsweise Motoren zu steuern. Solche Steuerungen werden vielfach in diversen Industrieanlagen wie Wasserwerken, Klimatechnik, Pipelines usw. eingesetzt.



Zum Glück sind meistens (immer) Windows Systeme betroffen 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet#Verbreitung

2. Okt. 2010	Siemens wurden bisher 15 befallene Anlagen gemeldet. Davon haben fünf ihren Standort in Deutschland, die übrigen in Westeuropa, den USA und Asien. Bei allen Anlagen sollen keine Schäden aufgetreten sein und das Virus konnte erfolgreich entfernt werden.[12]
12. Okt. 2010	Microsoft schließt mit Patch MS10-073 eine Lücke zur Privileg-Eskalation beim Laden von Tastaturbelegungen im Kernel.
14. Dez. 2010	Microsoft schließt mit Patch MS10-092 eine Lücke zur Privileg-Eskalation durch Benutzung des Task-Schedulers.
11. Mär. 2011	Bisher haben 24 Siemens-Kunden von einer Infektion berichtet. Es gab in keinem Fall Auswirkungen auf die Anlagen.[13]


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Zu Stuxnet steht aber dass niemand weiß wer den Wurm abgeschickt bzw. programmiert hat. Es ist also nur eine Annahme dass es die USA waren. Es könnte auch Russland sein und nicht mal beabsichtigt gewesen sein.
Außerdem Stuxnet ist aber nicht Bestandteil des Threads.


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> []Außerdem Stuxnet ist aber nicht Bestandteil des Threads.


 
Ja, das treibt hier wieder ungeahnte Blüten. Aber besser als manch anderer Post hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerprince15 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich sag dazu nur das die reaktion mit NICHTS auf der welt zu rechtfertigen ist! Auch nicht mit Religion, klar wir christen sind nicht mehr so gläubig wie die muslimen aber trotzdem und zum glück für die sind wir nicht mehr so. Denn sonst würde dies wohl einen neuen "heiligen Krieg" herauf beschwören. Und man sollte sich auch fragen wie es überhaupt so weit kommen konnte, und warum nicht der der größte teil der bevölkerung die nicht so reagieren und das auch nicht gutheißen da hauptsächlich nur zugeschaut haben und zulassen das ihr land darunter leiden wird. Und wer wegen sowas lächerlichen gleich Brandschatzen und morden muss (und das dann mit seinem glauben rechtfertigt) sollte sich nicht mehr muslime nennen dürfen. Denn auch im koran steht das dies eine der größten sünden ist. Und voralllem andere Nationen und völlig unschuldige Menschen anzugreifen (sogar KFC) kann ja nicht sein.

Aber naja wenns da so weiter geht wird eh bald der ami einmarschieren und wir deutschen (gutmenschen/vollidioten) werden auch noch versuchen ihn aufzuhalten.
Meiner Meinung nach sollten alle Westmächte endlich aufhören denn das Geld in den A**** zu stopfen und anfangen endlich mal ihre eigenen Schulden zu tilgen.
Aber vermutlich würden sich dann die ganzen terroristen beschweren weil sie keine kohle mehr für waffen haben, und uns mit anschlägen drohen 

Dies ist natürlich nur meine eigene meinung und ich bin definitif nicht dafür einen Krieg daraus zu machen, aber man sollte auch nicht einfach nur zuschauen.


----------



## TempestX1 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Zu Stuxnet steht aber dass niemand weiß wer den Wurm abgeschickt bzw. programmiert hat. Es ist also nur eine Annahme dass es die USA waren.


Deswegen hatte ich meinen Post auch vorher nochmal editiert... Aber da warst du wohl schon beim schreiben.

Egal. Back to Topic.



zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Auch nicht mit Religion, klar wir christen sind nicht mehr so gläubig wie die muslimen aber trotzdem und zum glück für die sind wir nicht mehr so.


Ja. Du als Christ. Aber es gibt immernoch fundametale Christen, fundametale Juden usw. die anders reagieren und anderer Meinung sind. Sowas gibt es in jeder Religion. Mal mehr, mal weniger.



> Aber naja wenns da so weiter geht wird eh bald der ami einmarschieren und wir deutschen (gutmenschen/vollidioten) werden auch noch versuchen ihn aufzuhalten.
> Meiner Meinung nach sollten alle Westmächte endlich aufhören denn das Geld in den A**** zu stopfen und anfangen endlich mal ihre eigenen Schulden zu tilgen.
> Aber vermutlich würden sich dann die ganzen terroristen beschweren weil sie keine kohle mehr für waffen haben, und uns mit anschlägen drohen


Zum Glück gehören wir zu den Guten™ und haben auch schon den Irak und seine (nicht vorhandenen) biologischen Massenvernichtungswaffen zerstört.
Natürlich exportieren wir auch keine Waffen in Kriegsgebiete http://www.greenpeace-magazin.de/index.php?id=5321 ... Wie könnten wir nur?


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Aber naja wenns da so weiter geht wird eh bald der ami einmarschieren und wir deutschen (gutmenschen/vollidioten) werden auch noch versuchen ihn aufzuhalten.
> Meiner Meinung nach sollten alle Westmächte endlich aufhören denn das Geld in den A**** zu stopfen und anfangen endlich mal ihre eigenen Schulden zu tilgen.
> Aber vermutlich würden sich dann die ganzen terroristen beschweren weil sie keine kohle mehr für waffen haben, und uns mit anschlägen drohen
> 
> Dies ist natürlich nur meine eigene meinung und ich bin definitif nicht dafür einen Krieg daraus zu machen, aber man sollte auch nicht einfach nur zuschauen.


 
Was würde denn deiner Meinung nach passieren mit einem Land wie z.B. Afghanistan wenn sämtliche westlichen Hilfsorganisationen ihre Tätigkeiten sofort einstellen und das Land verlassen?
Also z.B. genau das machen was dort gefordert wird: Alle westlichen Gruppierungen verlassen das Land.
Das Land würde im Chaos und Anarchie versinken.
Ich persönlich habe ja dazu eine Meinung -- werde sie aber hier nicht äußern.
Gab es überhaupt Ausschreitungen in Afghanistan oder Iran oder Irak? Weiß ich gerade nicht.


----------



## zockerprince15 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Afghanistan soweit ich weiß nicht, Iran und Irak weiß sich selber nicht.

Und wie gesagt ist nur meine meinung und ich sage nicht das es das beste wäre und wir es so sofort machen sollten.


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Seit wann sollte der Irak biologische Massenvernichtungswaffen haben? Es gab den Vorwurf der Atombombe und der Chemiewaffen.


----------



## nay (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nur das die reaktion mit NICHTS auf der welt zu  rechtfertigen ist! Auch nicht mit Religion, klar wir christen sind nicht  mehr so gläubig wie die muslimen aber trotzdem und zum glück für die  sind wir nicht mehr so.


 
Die Christen sind nicht mehr so gläubig wie die Muslime? Was ist denn das für ein Schwachsinn?


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Fangt jetzt bitte nicht auch noch über die "Stärke" eures "Glaubens" zu streiten. Danke.


----------



## D00msday (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



nay schrieb:


> Die Christen sind nicht mehr so gläubig wie die Muslime? Was ist denn das für ein Schwachsinn?


 
Sagen wir mal so: Muslime nehmen ihre Religion ernst. Wenn du "scheiß Muslime" zu einem sagst, kannst du dir erstmal einen halbstündigen Beitrag über den Islam anhören und verstehst am Ende, warum die so denken, handeln und was der Islam für sie ist und bedeutet. Danach sagst du nie wieder "scheiß Muslim". Wenn du "scheiß Christ" sagst, wirst du höchstens empört angeschaut und schon interessiert sich niemand mehr dafür.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Muslime nehmen ihre Religion ernst. Wenn du "scheiß Muslime" zu einem sagst, kannst du dir erstmal einen halbstündigen Beitrag über den Islam anhören und verstehst am Ende, warum die so denken, handeln und was der Islam für sie ist und bedeutet. Danach sagst du nie wieder "scheiß Muslim". Wenn du "scheiß Christ" sagst, wirst du höchstens empört angeschaut und schon interessiert sich niemand mehr dafür.


 
Es ist völlig egal ob Christ oder Muslim. Ihn deswegen zu beleidigen nicht korrekt. Aber deswegen mit Gewalt zu antworten ist noch falscher.
Wo ist denn die Toleranz der Religionen?


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

lost in translation 

... hups >< naja, schei** auf die details, intressiert sich eh keiner für


----------



## nay (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Was hat das mit der Religion zu tun wie man mit Beileidigungen oder Konfrontationen umgeht? Da wurde die Ähre verletzt und man sieht das wahre Wesen des arabischen Frühlings.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



nay schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Religion zu tun wie man mit Beileidigungen oder Konfrontationen umgeht? Da wurde die Ähre verletzt und man sieht das wahre Wesen des arabischen Frühlings.


 
Was sind denn das für Menschen die mit roher Gewalt reagieren wenn sie irgendeinen völlig schwachsinnigen und albernen Film sehen?
Kein Christ hat US Botschaften angezündet als "Dogma" ins Kino kam.


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich hoffe es kommt bald ein Mod...

@ Threshold
Yep.
Oder Popetown, oder gefühlt jede 2. Folge Southpark. Ca. ein Viertel aller Animes...


----------



## Niza (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich muss auch nur den Kopf schütteln wenn ich sehe was da vor sich geht.

Ob Muslime ,Ateisten , Christen oder sonst was es sind alles Menschen wie du und ich.

Einen anderen zu töten oder zu beleidigen wegen seiner Religion ist falsch .

Gibt euch die hand und vertragt euch wieder .

Auf das der Weltfriede komme.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Koyote (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Oh man, ich frage mich echt, warum sich Religionen verfeinden müssen. Warum kann man sich nicht gegenseitig respektieren und fertig? Es muss ja keine Kooperation etc. geben sondern einfach nur Respekt und Frieden, das wäre doch schon alles.

Wenn man so jung ist wie ich fragt man sich doch, wo das alles enden sollte. Klar gab es das schon früher aber ich wäre lieber jetzt schon ca. 40 um eine vill. noch große kommende Eskalation nicht miterleben zu müssen.


----------



## D00msday (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal ob Christ oder Muslim. Ihn deswegen zu beleidigen nicht korrekt. Aber deswegen mit Gewalt zu antworten ist noch falscher.
> Wo ist denn die Toleranz der Religionen?


 
Toleranz der Religionen? Wenn die ganze Welt lügen über dich verbreitet (über die Medien) und meint der Islam sei Böse und was noch für einen Müll sich nur richtig dumme Menschen ausdenken können - immer und immer wieder, würde dir das völlig am Arsch vorbei gehen, obwohl du 100% hinter der Sache stehst? Ist doch klar, dass die irgendwann mal ausrasten da unten. DIE haben nicht die Möglichkeit sich über die Medien zu wehren, es wird ihnen auch gar keine Chance dazu gegeben. Also müssen sie ihren Ärger anderweitig zum Ausdruck bringen. Das heißt nicht, dass man Menschen dafür umbringen muss, aber es hat doch geklappt - sie sind überall im TV im Fernsehen und vielleicht sehen die Medien jetzt mal, was für einen Scheiß sie da gebaut haben


----------



## D00msday (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Koyote schrieb:


> Oh man, ich frage mich echt, warum sich Religionen verfeinden müssen. Warum kann man sich nicht gegenseitig respektieren und fertig? Es muss ja keine Kooperation etc. geben sondern einfach nur Respekt und Frieden, das wäre doch schon alles.
> 
> Wenn man so jung ist wie ich fragt man sich doch, wo das alles enden sollte. Klar gab es das schon früher aber ich wäre lieber jetzt schon ca. 40 um eine vill. noch große kommende Eskalation nicht miterleben zu müssen.


 
Frieden funktioniert ja nicht einmal außerhalb der Religionen. Guck dir doch die Welt an mit ihren Kriegen, Tötungen, Ausbeutungen etc. - alles Folgen der Überbevölkerung. Die Natur hat dem Leben einen natürlichen Riegel vorgeschoben. Affen(Menschen) sind nicht für die Frieden gemacht. Sogar unter unseren Artverwandten im Wald gibt es Tötungen. Der Mensch ist zu primitiv. Wir wollen vielleicht keinen Ärger, aber etwas dagegen unternehmen tun wir auch nicht. Wir sitzen einfach nur da und lassen allem Schlechten ihren Lauf. Höchstens wird mal darüber gesprochen, aber das war es dann auch. Aufklärung muss überall geschehen, nicht nur hier im Forum


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> Toleranz der Religionen? Wenn die ganze Welt lügen über dich verbreitet (über die Medien) und meint der Islam sei Böse und was noch für einen Müll sich nur richtig dumme Menschen ausdenken können


 
wo steht denn ein Typ der diesen Film gemacht hat für die ganze Welt?
Was soll dieses über einen Kamm scheren immer?
Von der westlichen Welt wird immer erwartet dass sie nicht alle Muslime über einen Kamm scheren soll. Das tut auch niemand.
Die muslimische Welt sollte das aber auch nicht machen. Der Typ lebt halt in den USA. Mehr nicht. Die USA können aber nichts dafür was der verbreitet.
Sie also deswegen anzugreifen ist nicht nur falsch sondern eben auch dumm.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> Toleranz der Religionen? Wenn die ganze Welt lügen über dich verbreitet (über die Medien) und meint der Islam sei Böse und was noch für einen Müll sich nur richtig dumme Menschen ausdenken können


 

Klar und jetzt werden die armen Muslime zum Opfer, die sollten lieber mal Ball flach halten. Die wollen von mir Toleranz aber tretten die Meinung andere mit Füßen, tolle Welt des Islam. Die sollen ruhig so weiter machen, irgendwann kommt der Westen auf die Idee und schlägt zurück. Das einzige was Muslime wirklich beherrschen ist sich selber als Opfer vor der Welt zu zeigen und die arroganz wird früher oder später bestraft

mfg


----------



## sfc (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> Toleranz der Religionen? Wenn die ganze Welt lügen über dich verbreitet (über die Medien) und meint der Islam sei Böse und was noch für einen Müll sich nur richtig dumme Menschen ausdenken können - immer und immer wieder, würde dir das völlig am Arsch vorbei gehen, obwohl du 100% hinter der Sache stehst? Ist doch klar, dass die irgendwann mal ausrasten da unten. Die haben nicht die Möglichkeit sich über die Medien zu wehren, es wird ihnen auch gar keine Chance dazu gegeben. Also müssen sie ihren Ärger anderweitig zum Ausdruck bringen. Das heißt nicht, dass man Menschen dafür umbringen muss, aber es hat doch geklappt - sie sind überall im TV im Fernsehen und vielleicht sehen die Medien jetzt mal, was für einen Scheiß sie da gebaut haben



Genau. Die sind eigentlich ganz toll und lieb. Nur weil wir so gemein sind, konnten die trotz ihrer überwältigen Friedfertigkeit nicht mehr anders. Du bist nicht zufällig Muslim? Das ist nämlich die typische Argumentation, die man von deren Seite immer hört. Für jede eigene Unzulänglichkeit wird der Westen verantortlich gemacht. Keine Autobauer: Westen schuld. Kein Raumfahrtprogramm: Westen schuld. In den letzten Jahrhunderten keinen nennensweten Beitrag mehr zur Wissenschaft geleistet: Westen schuld. Scharia: Westen schuld. Vermutlich hat auch ein Amerikaner den Koran geschrieben  Wenn China seit Jahrhunderten in Selbstmitleid vor sich hin winseln würde, ließen die sich noch heute ausbeuten. Tun sie aber nicht. Deswegen sind die heute eine führende Wirtschaftsmacht, während die islamische Welt in Gewalt und Rückständigkeit versinkt. 

BTW: Was sollen das eigentlich für Lügen sein, mit denen unsere Medien Moslems von allen Seiten volldrönen? Unsere können das zumindest nicht sein, denn laut Jan Fleischauer wurde bei einer der vielen Islamkonferenzen ein Mindestmaß an positiver Berichterstattung über den Islam festgelegt. Und tatsächlich überschlagen sich unserer Medien mit Lobpreisungen über diese Religion. Dass der Islam trotzdem so schlecht wegkommt, liegt eher an realen Ereignissen wie eben aktuell mit den wutschäumenden Massen, die sich nicht so einfach schönschreiben lassen. Generell bin ich mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass man da hinten nur einen Bruchteil von dem mitbekommen, was in unseren Medien propagiert wird. Die haben ihre eigenen - auch wenn die gesamte islamische Welt weniger Bücher lesen mag als der Zwergstaat Griechenland. Aber da ist vermutlich auch der Westen dran schuld. Immerhin ist der Islam ja eine Wissenschaftsreligion  ...


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL65dcC_UNM


----------



## Research (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Das wohl eher:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNtDrUhcKyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr makaber:
http://www.southpark.de/alle-episoden/s10e03-cartoon-krieg-teil-1
http://www.southpark.de/alle-episoden/s10e04-cartoon-krieg-teil-2

(Hat mich viel Zeit gekostet die zu finden)


Und sollte irgendjemand versuchen zu erklären warum die morden und plündern: Dafür gibt es keinen Grund.
Und Richtigstellung der Informationen durch Internet? Die haben keine Medienquellen. Stellt sich die Frage: Woher wissen die über dieses Video?


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

er hat ja recht mit seiner aussage, das da schon ne gewisse vorgegebene meinungsbildung drin steckt. über den guten alltäglichen friedlichen moslem will halt keiner was hören also ist alles was man hört nur böses. aber das hat auch weniger was mit moslems im speziellen wie mit nachrichten/erinnerungen im ganz allgemeinen zu tun. aber: generell sollte man immer versuchen zu differenzieren und keine pauschalisierungen und vorurteile zu unterstützen.

nur sein letzter satz war irgendwie bezeichnend für mich: "wehe uns wenn hier demnächst die moscheen brennen...". passiert hier sowas? möcht mich jetz ned ausm fenster lehnen, aber ich weis zumindest nix davon (da ich aber auch gerne ma den eben geschriebenen einkaufszettel vergess mitzunehmen muss das jetz nix heissen  ). also wir ziehen ned (mehr) brandschatzend und mordend durch die gegend. nichma die rechten demos legens ernsthaft auf tote an, die wollen nur randalieren >< aber besser vom grunde her ja auch ned ^^ aber hey - wieder so extreme typen. man sollte alle extreme aus der welt verbannen: fressucht, magersucht, alkoholiker, verknöcherte nichttrinker  radikale gläubige jedweder religion...

aber was wäre eine welt, ohne kontraste wa? ^^ naja, mein fazit hierzu steht fest. ungerechtfertigte und übertriebene reaktion. wie viele ansprachen: wenn sie uns so hassen, sollnse doch den ölhahn abdrehn. passiert aber nich, also scheinen wir doch ned die teufel in person zu sein - oiii. diese ganzen radikalen und extremen spinner müssen einfach ma wieder ne klare birne bekommen, feddich.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (15. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> : "wehe uns wenn hier demnächst die moscheen brennen...". .



Wir würden sofort wieder besetzt werden - ach ... sind wir ja sowieso noch...


----------



## KratzeKatze (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> Toleranz der Religionen? Wenn die ganze Welt lügen über dich verbreitet (über die Medien) und meint der Islam sei Böse und was noch für einen Müll sich nur richtig dumme Menschen ausdenken können - immer und immer wieder, würde dir das völlig am Arsch vorbei gehen, obwohl du 100% hinter der Sache stehst? Ist doch klar, dass die irgendwann mal ausrasten da unten. DIE haben nicht die Möglichkeit sich über die Medien zu wehren, es wird ihnen auch gar keine Chance dazu gegeben. Also müssen sie ihren Ärger anderweitig zum Ausdruck bringen. Das heißt nicht, dass man Menschen dafür umbringen muss, aber es hat doch geklappt - sie sind überall im TV im Fernsehen und vielleicht sehen die Medien jetzt mal, was für einen Scheiß sie da gebaut haben



1. Was das Video angeht, wurde da keine "Lüge" verbreitet, sondern ein stilistisches Mittel benutzt, welches sich Satire nennt. Und nein, das wird nicht nur gegen den Islam eingesetzt, sondern durchaus auch gegen das Christentum - suche z.B. mal nach der Serie "Pope Town". Mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob das Video vielleicht anstößig ist oder nicht (ich habe es nicht gesehen): in dem Land, in dem es veröffentlicht wurde, gibt es nun mal eine Meinungsfreiheit und auch das Recht darauf, dumme Videos zu machen. Blöd- oder Dummheit wird nicht bestraft und wenn ich wegen jedem Unsinn, den ich blöd finde oder der mich indirekt dumm anmacht, irgendwas anzünden würde, wäre aber ganz schnell Schicht im Schacht.

2. Wenn man sich als Muslim darüber aufregt, dass in der Berichterstattung der Islam als etwas Böses dargestellt wird, sollte man sich nicht unbedingt auf die nächstbeste Botschaft stürzen und Unschuldige ermorden - das macht das Bild des Islam im Westen nicht besser.

3. Was glaubst du, was Mohammed besser findet: ein dummes Video über ihn, welches von Ungläubigen gemacht wurde, oder Leute, die (angeblich) zu seiner Verteidigung andere, unschuldige Menschen ermorden und Chaos anrichten? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie deine Antwort auf diese Frage lautet, aber wäre ich ein Prophet wie Mohammed, würde ich wahrscheinlich vor Scham für meine Anhänger im Boden versinken.


----------



## DaStash (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich finde, den Verantwortlichen von dem Film sollte man für alle Zeiten ins Gefängnis stecken, und vorrausgesetzt er hat Geld, alles weg nehmen!!


 
So geht man also in einem Land was mit solchen Leitsätzen anderen Ländern Demokratie aufzwingt, mit eigenen Meinungsabweichlern um?
Irgendwie unlogisch.

MfG


----------



## Research (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

KratzeKatze, das Vidoe ist in der News verlinkt. Für Satire taugt es auch nicht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAiOEV0v2RM


----------



## B1b3r (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Hat der Film eigendlich einen Sinn ? mehr als 2 Minuten habe ich nicht geschaft. Sich wegen sowas aufzuregen ist schleierhaft.


----------



## stayxone (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Kann ich etwas für diesen Film? Können die Leute die in diesen Botschaften arbeiten etwas für den Film?

Nein, und somit sehe ich es als unintelligent einfach die Botschaften anzugreifen, von den Leuten die dort arbeiten hat ganz sicher niemand etwas mit diesem Film zu tun.

Ich finds unglaublich das sowas passieren kann, diese Reaktion ist nicht zu akzeptieren da sie nichts mit diesen Leuten zu tun haben die diesen unterirdischen Film gedreht haben, sollte man nicht darüber stehen und mit erhobenem Haupt über dem Film stehen als sich hinreisen zu lassen und mit Gewalt zu versuchen seinen Glaube und Unmut durchzusetzen???

Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich das es bald wieder alles unter Kontrolle ist und man nicht nur die Macher des Films darauf hinweisst das es Grenzen gibt sondern auch die Leute bestraft die verantwortlich sind dafür das 4!!! Menschen sterben mussten wegen eines Filmes, wer gibt diesen leuten das Recht Leben zu nehmen?

Ich bin erschüttert und verliere so langsam den Glauben an die Menschheit aber hey ich bin doch eh kein richtiger Mensch in Augen von einigen Gläubigen da ich nicht an Gott glaube... unglaublich wirklich!


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> 1. Was das Video angeht, wurde da keine "Lüge" verbreitet, sondern ein stilistisches Mittel benutzt, welches sich Satire nennt. Und nein, das wird nicht nur gegen den Islam eingesetzt, sondern durchaus auch gegen das Christentum - suche z.B. mal nach der Serie "Pope Town". Mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob das Video vielleicht anstößig ist oder nicht (ich habe es nicht gesehen): in dem Land, in dem es veröffentlicht wurde, gibt es nun mal eine Meinungsfreiheit und auch das Recht darauf, dumme Videos zu machen. Blöd- oder Dummheit wird nicht bestraft und wenn ich wegen jedem Unsinn, den ich blöd finde oder der mich indirekt dumm anmacht, irgendwas anzünden würde, wäre aber ganz schnell Schicht im Schacht.


 
Wahrscheinlich gehen die Menschen dort davon aus dass es in den USA genauso ist wie in ihren Ländern: Die Regierung lässt Veröffentlichungen zu und unterstützt diese dann.
Das Wort Meinungsfreiheit kennen die mit Sicherheit nicht mal oder können sich darunter nichts vorstellen denn Meinungsfreiheit hat es in den Ländern seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gegeben.

Außerdem hat der "Regisseur" gegen keinerlei Gesetze verstoßen. Jeder kann dort einen Film machen und ihn über eine Plattform veröffentlichen.


----------



## snuffkin (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Vieleicht sollte man im Gegenzug zu jeden muslimisch geprägten Terrorakt  eine Moschee abbrennen....
Diese Fanatisten sollte man wirklich in die Schranken weisen. Es ist doch total menschenverachtend und beknackt wegen jeder "Mohamed-Verarsche" Menschen zu töten. 
Ich finde es auch nicht richtig, wenn die westliche Zivilisation vor dem Islam kuscht und sich ständig entschuldigt, selbst wenn eigene Staatsbürger zu Schaden gekommen sind bzw. getötet wurden.


----------



## Research (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



snuffkin schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte man im Gegenzug zu jeden muslimisch geprägten Terrorakt  eine Moschee abbrennen....[]


  Das würde zwangsläufig auf Völkermord hinauslaufen weil dann erst recht Anschläge verübt werden.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Das ist auch nicht Sinn des ganzen.
Die Behörden in den Ländern sich ja bemüht das einzudämmen aber 1. ist die Mentalität dort eine andere als hier und 2. ist dort sowieso jeder bewaffnet und 3. weiß keiner wie die Ordnungskräfte eingestellt sind. Vielleicht würden sie am liebsten selbst mitmachen anstatt dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## Seeefe (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Für mich hab ich es hier schwarz auf weiß. 

Die Muslimische Welt ist ansich schon aggresiver eingestellt. Mir kann doch keiner erzählen, dass das alles nur radikale Islamisten sind, die Fahnen der USA verbrennen und Botschaften westlich gelägender Länder angreifen. Selbst bis nach Australien sind die Krawalle vorgedrungen. 
Und die Reaktionen der Staaten in dem die Krawalle begonnen haben, sind ja auch eher still. 

Ich kann vieles verstehen, auch das die Muslimische Welt sich aufregt über so ein Video. 
Aber wegen einem Video, Menschen zu töten, das verstehe ich voll und ganz nicht. Ein normal denkender Mensch sieht doch wohl, das es falsch ist was da unten abgeht. Anscheinend gibts da aber zuviele von der anderen Seite.....


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Muslimische Welt ist ansich schon aggresiver eingestellt. Mir kann doch keiner erzählen, dass das alles nur radikale Islamisten sind, die Fahnen der USA verbrennen und Botschaften westlich gelägender Länder angreifen.


 
Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend wie schnell sie eine entsprechende Flagge zum Verbrennen da haben. 
Als in Dänemark die Mohammed Karikaturen veröffentlicht worden sind wurden in der arabischen Welt reihenweise Dänische Flaggen verbrannt. Woher hatten die die Flaggen? Woher wussten die eigentlich wie die Dänische Flagge aussieht? Sowas sieht für mich sehr organisiert aus.
Außerdem konnte doch das Land Dänemark nichts dafür dass eine Dänische Zeitung das veröffentlicht hat.
Dass die Leute da nicht unterscheiden können ärgert mich maßlos.


----------



## Seeefe (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend wie schnell sie eine entsprechende Flagge zum Verbrennen da haben.
> Als in Dänemark die Mohammed Karikaturen veröffentlicht worden sind wurden in der arabischen Welt reihenweise Dänische Flaggen verbrannt. Woher hatten die die Flaggen? Woher wussten die eigentlich wie die Dänische Flagge aussieht? Sowas sieht für mich sehr organisiert aus.
> Außerdem konnte doch das Land Dänemark nichts dafür dass eine Dänische Zeitung das veröffentlicht hat.
> Dass die Leute da nicht unterscheiden können ärgert mich maßlos.


 
Genau. Für die Leute dort unten geht es nicht um die jeweilige Personen, die gehen direkt gegen ein ganzes Volk auf die barrikaden. In unserem Fall jetzt sogar gegen mehrere aufeinmal. 
Ich glaube die meisten haben bisher nichtmal mitbekommen, das die US Behörden den angeblichen Produzenten des Videos festgenommen haben.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich glaube die meisten haben bisher nichtmal mitbekommen, das die US Behörden den angeblichen Produzenten des Videos festgenommen haben.


 
Den haben sie nicht festgenommen. Der ist mit den Behörden mitgegangen. Völlig freiwillig. Es gibt auch keinen Grund ihn festzunehmen da er gegen kein Gesetz in den USA verstoßen hat.
Ein Video drehen ist nun mal Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Research (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend wie schnell sie eine entsprechende Flagge zum Verbrennen da haben.
> Als in Dänemark die Mohammed Karikaturen veröffentlicht worden sind wurden in der arabischen Welt reihenweise Dänische Flaggen verbrannt. Woher hatten die die Flaggen? Woher wussten die eigentlich wie die Dänische Flagge aussieht? Sowas sieht für mich sehr organisiert aus.
> []


 
Aus der gleichen Quelle über die sie von den Karikaturen und dem Video erfahren haben.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Research schrieb:


> Aus der gleichen Quelle über die sie von den Karikaturen und dem Video erfahren haben.


 
Fragt sich immer noch woher sie plötzlich die Flaggen hatten. die wachsen nicht auf Bäumen oder gibt es dort Firmen die sich darauf spezialisiert haben Flaggen von westlichen Staaten herzustellen damit die Leute sie dann verbrennen können?


----------



## Research (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Das sind die richtigen Fragen.

Nun die, die irgendwann zwangsläufig paranoid machen:
Wer profitiert davon?
Wer nimmt Schaden?
Was wird erreicht?
Was ist der Zweck?
Wie wird es sich weiter entwickeln?


----------



## JimSim (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Naja, ist doch ziemlich offensichtlich dass das eine Inszenierung von terroristischen Gruppen ist. Die Versuchen halt die westliche Welt soweit zu provozieren das sie wieder militärisch aktiv werden in dieser Region. Das würde nämlich keinem im Westen irgendwie nützen, sondern nur den Hass der Menschen in dieser Region auf den Westen und die USA im speziellen weiter schüren. Und wenn die Menschen erstmal von starken Emotionen getrieben sind, lassen sie sich wunderbar manipulieren und für mehr terroristische Zwecke einspannen.

Kinners, habt ihr denn von Star Wars Episode 3 gar nicht gelernt?


----------



## Research (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Und was wenn es irgendwann so eskaliert wird, das der Westen wirklich einmarschiert? Um dann gefügige Herrscher zu montieren um sich die Rohstoffe zu sicher? Möglichkeiten über Möglichkeiten.


----------



## JimSim (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Weil das auch so gut funktioniert. Dann ist die Kacke erst richtig am dampfen. Vielleicht ist dann erstmal nen paar Jahre oder zehn ruhe. Aber das ist so unwahrscheinlich, wie das uns der Mond auf den Kopf fällt.

Ganz ehrlich, die Resistenz gegen solche Gruppen muss sich aus den betroffenen Ländern entwickeln, sonst wird das nie was. 
Hätte sich der Westen mal ein Beispiel an China genommen. Die hauen den Ländern einfach ne fette Infrastruktur hin, liefern denen Technologie und nen besseren Lebensstandard, und kriegen als Gegenleistung dafür halt die Rohstoffe. Seit dem lieben die Menschen in der dritten Welt China. Die USA ist da komischerweise nicht so beliebt... 

So hart es ist, aber so ne ******* muss man momentan halt mehr oder weniger ignorieren. Statt dessen muss man jetzt verstärkt in diese Länder investieren... Positive Verstärkung ist schon seit jeher besser als Bestrafung, wenn man Leute dazu bringen will sich anzupassen. Bringt den Leuten Wohlstand und sie werden dich lieben. Ist natürlich schwierig wenn man in Jahrzehnte langer arbeit es geschafft hat so nen Hass aufzubauen und die Wirtschaftskriese die Mittel stark verknappt. Aber wenn man in der Region nachhaltig Frieden schaffen will, kriegt man das nicht anders hin.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



JimSim schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, die Resistenz gegen solche Gruppen muss sich aus den betroffenen Ländern entwickeln, sonst wird das nie was.
> Hätte sich der Westen mal ein Beispiel an China genommen. Die hauen den Ländern einfach ne fette Infrastruktur hin, liefern denen Technologie und nen besseren Lebensstandard, und kriegen als Gegenleistung dafür halt die Rohstoffe. Seit dem lieben die Menschen in der dritten Welt China. Die USA ist da komischerweise nicht so beliebt...


 
Weil sich die Chinesen auch nicht um die politische Ausrichtung des Landes kümmern. Es ist ihnen schlichtweg egal ob das eine Diktatur ist oder was auch immer.
Allerdings sehe ich die Chinesen auch nicht bei angehenden Gottesstaaten oder radikalen Hochburgen.


----------



## Research (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Wo gerade China erwähnt wird: Wer könnte am Meisten profitieren? Und wie?


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Mir fällt keiner ein außer radikale Gruppen. Die profitieren immer von sowas.


----------



## Research (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Nun, Spalte West  vom Orient, wer gewinnt? Wer ist der lachende Dritte?


----------



## TomatenKenny (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle ein Hinweis in die Runde: Bitte unterlasst herablassende Aussagen und Bezeichnungen gegenüber bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen. Das gleiche gilt für "Maßnahmen", die nicht mit dem deutschen Grundgesetz vereinbar sind. Entsprechende Aussagen aus den jeweiligen Beiträgen editiert.
> 
> *B2T*


----------



## DarkWhisperer (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ein Interessanter Fakt ist ja auch: Dreht man den Globus von den Ländern dort unten (Irak, Iran, Afganisthan, usw.) nach Westen....kommt man irgendwann auch wieder bei denen raus....die sollen sich also mal nich die ganze Zeit immer über die "westlichen Länder" aufregen...



JimSim schrieb:


> [...]Statt dessen muss man jetzt verstärkt in diese Länder investieren... Positive Verstärkung ist schon seit jeher besser als Bestrafung, wenn man Leute dazu bringen will sich anzupassen. Bringt den Leuten Wohlstand und sie werden dich lieben. Ist natürlich schwierig wenn man in Jahrzehnte langer arbeit es geschafft hat so nen Hass aufzubauen und die Wirtschaftskriese die Mittel stark verknappt. Aber wenn man in der Region nachhaltig Frieden schaffen will, kriegt man das nicht anders hin.



Das ist aber auch nicht gerade ungefährlich....schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, dass wenn wir denen Geld geben, die ihre Rüstungsmaschinerie richtig in Gang setzen können....und die dann mit irgendwelchen Massenvernichtungswaffen uns gegenüber stehen...wie z.B. Waffenfähiges Plutonium, Atombomben o.ä.


Ich denke irgendwann regen die sich mal wieder ab...jedoch ist dieser Dschihad ja leider tief im Koran verankert...deswegen werden die Islamisten wahrscheinlich nie damit aufhören... bzw. können


----------



## JimSim (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



DarkWhisperer schrieb:


> Ein Interessanter Fakt ist ja auch: Dreht man den Globus von den Ländern dort unten (Irak, Iran, Afganisthan, usw.) nach Westen....kommt man irgendwann auch wieder bei denen raus....die sollen sich also mal nich die ganze Zeit immer über die "westlichen Länder" aufregen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Man drückt denen doch kein Geld in die Hand. Man baut denen den Kram. China schickt auch keine Blanko Checks, sondern schickt ihre Firmen dorthin um die Straßen/Gebäude und sonstige Infrastruktur zu bauen. Kostet die Regierung Geld, bringt den eigenen Firmen aber auch noch Geld...



> Weil sich die Chinesen auch nicht um die politische Ausrichtung des Landes kümmern. Es ist ihnen schlichtweg egal ob das eine Diktatur ist oder was auch immer.
> Allerdings sehe ich die Chinesen auch nicht bei angehenden Gottesstaaten oder radikalen Hochburgen.



Jo, das ist wahr. Aber das Problem des politischen Systems erledigt sich meiner Meinung nach mit der Zeit von alleine, wenn man den Leuten Wohlstand\Kommunikationsmedien und damit im Laufe der Zeit auch Bildung bringt. Daran ist China momentan natürlich nicht interessiert, deswegen wird bei solchen Ländern natürlich nicht großartig in die Bildung etc. investiert. Die wollen momentan hauptsächlich die Rohstoffe haben und vielleicht noch nen positives Image, das reicht erstmal. Wenn aber westliche Staaten in dieser Länder investieren würden, könnte man ebenso auch gleichzeitig schleichend die Bildung und Kommunikation innerhalb eines Landes und nach außen hin verbessern...

Und klar sind die nicht in radikalen Hochburgen, die sind ja auch an stabilen Verhältnissen interessiert. Wenn du in ein Land investierst und da wertvolle Fabriken oder ähnliches aufziehen willst, dann willst du natürlich auch, dass die nicht nach nem Monat von der randalierenden Bande wieder abgefackelt werden.

Wir haben es uns mit dem Nahen Osten einfach versaut. Die letzten 30-40 Jahre waren einfach ne Frechheit von der amerikanischen Politik was diese Region der Welt anbelangt. Das jetzt wieder gerade zu biegen, bedeutet halt viel viel viel Aufwand, und ob es klappen wird... ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Die Chinesen lassen sich das in Metallerze und Öl bezahlen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Schon traurig dass es so Psychophaten gibt die für einen "Glauben" töten. Die sollte man einsperren und zwar lebenslang. Oder mal richtig arbeiten lassen dass sie nicht auf so dämliche Gedanken kommen, statt finanziell noch zu unterstützen.


----------



## JimSim (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Chinesen lassen sich das in Metallerze und Öl bezahlen.


 
Äh, ja, das hab ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen. Allein aus Nächstenliebe machen die das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



JimSim schrieb:


> Äh, ja, das hab ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen. Allein aus Nächstenliebe machen die das natürlich nicht.


 
Die Chinesen kriegen Rohstoffe und dafür bauen die Arbeiter den Hafen aus und die Straßen von den Minen zur Küste. Besser geht es ja nicht.
Und da die Chinesen sowieso 1,6 Billionen Dollar liegen haben, haben sie auch keine Probleme alles in bar zu bezahlen.
Denn der Diktator freut sich wenn er Bares bekommt. Nur Bares lacht.  Und die Schweizer Banken haben sowieso keine Probleme wenn du mit mehreren Geldkoffern ankommst.


----------



## D00msday (16. September 2012)

Rate mal, wer die Al Kaida überhaupt ist. Zu der Zeit in der Russland in Afghanistan aufgekreuzt ist, hat die USA 100.000 Söldner bezahlt, die da unten mal richtig Stunk machen. So haben die Russen (der Feind im damaligen amerikanischen Auge) dann auch verloren. Jahre später sind sie plötzlich gegen die Söldner die sie selbst bezahlt haben und bomben die mit ihren Drohnen aus mutigen 5km Entfernung über dem Erdboden weg. Rate mal, wer da unten gerade die friedlichen Leute anzettelt ihren "heiligen Krieg" mit zu machen. Richtig, Al Kaida. Rate mal, wer Saddam's Nachbarland damals in einem Krieg um Öl weggebombt hat. Richtig, die USA. Saddam hat zu dieser Zeit schon sehr lange mit den anderen Ländern da unten Krieg geführt, die übrigens alle Diktatoren hatten. Da hat sich die USA nicht für "Frieden" und "Demokratie" interessiert, weil sie da noch kein Öl von dort haben wollten. Als Saddam gesehen hat, wie die USA sein Nachbarland einfach mal kurzerhand einnimmt, um sich an deren Öl zu bereichern, dachte sich Saddam "Ich will auch einen Stück vom Kuchen ab haben..." und hat dann nichts anderes gemacht, als er davor schon immer getan hat - ein anderes Nachbarland angegriffen. Aber die "Weltpolizei" USA fand das natürlich nicht so toll und so haben sie dann einfach mal irgendwelche Virenangriffe, Atomwaffen etc. erfunden, damit sie Saddam aus mutigen 5km Entfernung über der Erdoberfläche wegbomben können. Rate mal, wer richtig sauer war, als die Ölfelder dann von Saddam selbst weggebrannt worden und als Ziel plötzlich viel wichtiger war, als Saddam selbst. Rate mal, wer einen kompletten Krieg anzettelt, nur weil zwei Häuser abfackeln und dann plötzlich genau die Söldner dafür verantwortlich macht, die sie damals selbst nach Afghanistan gebracht haben. Na? Wer isses... Rate mal, welche Botschafter zuerst getötet wurden, als dieses Video herauskam, obwohl niemand gesagt hat, dass dieses Video das gesamte amerikanische Denken wiederspiegelt, geschweige denn vom Staat finanziert wurde. Die US-Botschafter, dabei gibt es so viele andere Botschafter die man lynchen kann. Komisch, dass gerade die USA immer und immer wieder involviert ist... Warum greifen unsere Muslime die amerikanischen Botschaften in Deutschland nicht an - oder die französischen, oder die italienischen, oder die norwegischen? Warum passiert das GENAU da unten, wo gerade ein Diktator schon seit einer Ewigkeit seine eigenen Leute bekriegt - nur bisher war die Nato machtlos, weil es dem Ansehen schaden würde, wenn man einfach mal so Länder angreift, die nichts mit der Nato oder den Gesetzen zu tun haben? Na? Wieso wohl... Mich wundert nichts mehr in dieser kaputten Welt...

Sollen sie sich doch alle gegenseitig umbringen und in die Steinzeit befördern. Solange sie mich in Ruhe lassen, können die von mir aus alle abnippeln. Am besten wird sämtliches Militär auf der ganzen Welt weggebombt, dann gibt es auch keinen Krieg mehr und wir intelligenten Menschen haben endlich wieder unsere Ruhe und können uns auf den Fortschritt konzentrieren. Die Polizei ist mir eh lieber - die sorgt im Gegenteil zum Militär wenigstens für Ordnung.

Ich hab damals dieses ganze politische Hick-Hack da unten mitverfolgt und sämtliche Aussagen die ich vor 2 Jahren gemacht habe, sind eingetroffen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Chinesen kriegen Rohstoffe und dafür bauen die Arbeiter den Hafen aus und die Straßen von den Minen zur Küste. Besser geht es ja nicht.
> Und da die Chinesen sowieso 1,6 Billionen Dollar liegen haben, haben sie auch keine Probleme alles in bar zu bezahlen.
> Denn der Diktator freut sich wenn er Bares bekommt. Nur Bares lacht.  Und die Schweizer Banken haben sowieso keine Probleme wenn du mit mehreren Geldkoffern ankommst.


 
Die Schweizer haben ja auch nie Probleme gehabt, Mafiosi, Al Kaida und anderen illegalen Vertretern Geldanlagen zu bieten. Was meinst du warum die heute noch "neutral" sind


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> dabei gibt es so viele andere Botschafter die man lynchen kann.


 
Das ist ein Satz der hier absolut nichts zu suchen hat. 
Und ich frage nicht nach welche andere du so lynchen willst.
Der US Botschafter hat nichts getan. Er hatte keine Schuld. Trotzdem wurde er getötet. Früher war sowas ein Kriegsgrund.
Syrien kann also letztendlich froh sein dass mit Obama ein besonnender Präsident im Weißen Haus sitzt. Andere Präsidenten hätten anders reagiert.



D00msday schrieb:


> Die Schweizer haben ja auch nie Probleme gehabt, Mafiosi, Al Kaida und anderen illegalen Vertretern Geldanlagen zu bieten. Was meinst du warum die heute noch "neutral" sind



die Schweizer haben halt ihr Bankensystem von dem sie gut leben können.
Letztendlich musst du den Schweizern die Pistole auf die Brust setzen -- was die USA getan haben -- Deutschland aber nicht.


----------



## D00msday (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein Satz der hier absolut nichts zu suchen hat.
> Und ich frage nicht nach welche andere du so lynchen willst.
> Der US Botschafter hat nichts getan. Er hatte keine Schuld. Trotzdem wurde er getötet. Früher war sowas ein Kriegsgrund.
> Syrien kann also letztendlich froh sein dass mit Obama ein besonnender Präsident im Weißen Haus sitzt. Andere Präsidenten hätten anders reagiert.
> ...



Warum solltest du auch fragen, wen oder was ich lynchen möchte, hehe. Hat ja nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Mein Kommentar war nur eine allgemeine Aussage über die Kriege und ihren Ausweg 

Der Satz handelt über Botschaften und Ermordung. Zwei Dinge mit denen dieses Thema hier zu tun hat, wenn du das Thema richtig verfolgt hast. 

Natürlich hatte er überhaupt nichts damit zu tun. Es hat ja auch keiner gesagt. Die einzig Schuldigen sind die Macher des Videos und die Randalierer.

Syrien soll eh "eingenommen" werden, was meinst du warum die "Welt-Lakaien" gerade einen Putsch dort unten machen?


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> Syrien soll eh "eingenommen" werden, was meinst du warum die "Welt-Lakaien" gerade einen Putsch dort unten machen?


 
Und das kannst du sicher mit seriösen Quellen belegen oder?


----------



## D00msday (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das kannst du sicher mit seriösen Quellen belegen oder?


 
Die seriöseste Quelle ist der gute menschliche Verstand. Wenn du unterwegs bist und einen unbekannten in der Wohnung antriffst, der gewaltsam aus deiner Wohnung flüchtet und dir fehlen plötzlich 50€, die vorher aufm Tisch lagen, suchst du dann auch nach "seriösen Quellen" die dir belegen, dass dir der Räuber gerade 50€ geklaut hat?

Nur so nebenbei: Schau dir mal die Weltkarte an und such nach wichtigen Öl- und Wirtschaftszulieferungspunkten und schau an, wo ganz zufällig wo der Sudan liegt


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> Die seriöseste Quelle ist der gute menschliche Verstand. Wenn du unterwegs bist und einen unbekannten in der Wohnung antriffst, der gewaltsam aus deiner Wohnung flüchtet und dir fehlen plötzlich 50€, die vorher aufm Tisch lagen, suchst du dann auch nach "seriösen Quellen" die dir belegen, dass dir der Räuber gerade 50€ geklaut hat?


 
Du hast also keine Quellen für deine Aussage. Wieso dachte ich mir das. 
Du gehörst sicher auch zu den Typen die denken dass Bush und Co das WTC selbst gesprengt hat.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Der Ami braucht Öl und will dafür so weinig wie möglich zahlen.
Wie geht dass, richtig unter den Vorwand alle beschützen zu wollen Truppen entsenden und sich dann alles unter den Nagel reißen. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal.


----------



## jeamal (16. September 2012)

Da muss ich den D00msday aber mal in Schutz nehmen.  Schließlich will er niemanden lynchen sondern stellt nur die Möglichkeit dar,  dass es nicht nur US Botschafter treffen kann.  So hab ich das zumindestens verstanden. 

Finde es gut,  dass es noch Leute gibt,  die in diesem System etwas Durchblick bewahren und sich nicht von unseren Verblödungssystem verarschen lassen und bestimmte Dinge in Frage stellen. 

Die Aussage,  dass Obama ein besonnener Präsident ist,  stimmt in meinen Augen eher weniger bzw. nur zum Teil.  Er ist wohl eher ein Präsident,  der mitspielt,  wie jeder große Politiker. Er hat eher eine repräsentative Aufgabe. Machthaber und Entscheider sind ganz andere Leute,  von denen wir nur sehr wenig wissen bzw.  diese nicht kennen und auch von uns,  dem Volk,  nicht gewählt werden/wurden. 

In meinen Augen passt dieser Satz sehr gut :

In der Politik geschieht nix zufällig!  

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Bitte keine Auswüchse an Gedanken mehr die völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind. Zurück zum Thema.



jeamal schrieb:


> Die Aussage,  dass Obama ein besonnener Präsident ist,  stimmt in meinen Augen eher weniger bzw. nur zum Teil.  Er ist wohl eher ein Präsident,  der mitspielt,  wie jeder große Politiker. Er hat eher eine repräsentative Aufgabe. Machthaber und Entscheider sind ganz andere Leute,  von denen wir nur sehr wenig wissen bzw.  diese nicht kennen und auch von uns,  dem Volk,  nicht gewählt werden/wurden.



Obama hat die Truppen zurück gerufen und nicht in ein neues Land geschickt.
Das halte ich schon für besonnen. Wer weiß was Bush so gemacht hätte oder was Romney machen würde.

Obama ist übrigens Regierungschef und Staatsoberhaupt. Er entscheidet also was passiert. Natürlich muss er dabei die Regeln des politischen Ablaufs beachten


----------



## Research (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D00msday (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast also keine Quellen für deine Aussage. Wieso dachte ich mir das.
> Du gehörst sicher auch zu den Typen die denken dass Bush und Co das WTC selbst gesprengt hat.


 
Da du so schön unterstellen kannst, hier mal eine Unterstellung von mir: Du bist wahrscheinlich dann einer dieser unverbesserlichen Besserwisser-Möchtegern-Wissenschaftler, deren gesamtes Wissen, auf Niederschriften beruht, die sie selbst jemals nie hinterfragt haben und die Wahrheit nicht einmal sehen, wenn sie auf ihren Gehirndeckel uriniert. Das einzige was solche Menschen nämlich können, ist die Frage "und womit willst du das beweisen". Die einfache Antwort ist - man kann es solchen Menschen nicht beweisen, weil immer und immer wieder diese Frage in ihren Gedanken auftaucht.

Nein, ich bin keiner dieser Verschwörungstheoretiker. Die sind "wahrscheinlich" auch nicht besser als du mit deiner Aussage über mein vermutliches ich. 

Die einzigen Quellen, die ich aber nicht mehr heranziehen kann, weil sie schon 2 Jahre her sind, waren Informationen von N24, über "andere Kriege" die in der Region dort unten passieren. Zufälligerweise ist genau alles so eingetroffen, wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Reiner Zufall, gepaart mit Hinterfragung und eigenständigem Denken.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich bin weder Wissenschaftler noch Besserwisser. Ich lese einfach die Artikel und schaue nach Hintergrundinformationen.
Das reicht um mir ein Urteil bilden zu können und Syrien hat ein internes Problem. Die Menschen sind einfach unzufrieden und wollen einen Machtwechsel. Wie eben in vielen anderen muslimischen Ländern.
Und dass solche Regime Informationen einseitig streuen und darauf achten dass die Bevölkerung nur bestimmte Dinge zu hören bekommt sollte doch einleuchtend sein.
Immerhin es auch Teil der Propaganda welche Informationen in solche Regime ausgegeben werden.
Und N24 ist nicht gerade als seriöser Sender bekannt wenn es um Dokumentationen bei denen geht. Die senden eben auch gerne Verschwörungstheorien weil das Quote bringt.

Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## McClaine (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Research schrieb:


> Nun, ich halte ihn aktuell. Und man sollte deutlich erkennen welche Änderung wann und wo geschehen ist, oder?
> Hast du einen Vorschlag wie man das besser machen kann?


 
Umfangreich isser ja dein Post, würde einfach die Updates nach der Reihe ordnen, wenn sich das noch chronologisch vereinbaren lässt

Zum Thema:

viel kann und will ich dazu nicht schreiben. Ich finde es unter aller Kanone, das man wegen religiösen Einstellungen zu solchen Dingen fähig ist. Ist ja aber nicht das erste mal und wird nicht das letzte mal bleiben. Bin zwar RK erzogen, zahle (noch) brav meine Steuern, aber den Glauben daran habe ich aber schon lange verloren.
Ich toleriere eigentlich alle Einstellungen zu dem Thema, aber bei fanatisch-labilen Einstellungen hört der Spaß auf, egal welcher Religion diese entspricht.
Viel mehr Toleranz und Akzeptanz, sowie das Recht auf freies Leben wären der Schlüssel für ein friedliches Miteinander, da aber der Mensch soetwas von Natur aus mehr oder weniger nicht besitzt oder dies nicht zulässt, (man beachte nur all die Kriege und Tode) denke ich kaum das sich das jemals ändern wird...

Und: der Mensch zerstört sich selber, bewusst oder unbewusst, spielt ja keine Rolle.


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

also alles was ich sehe is folgendes:
da dreht einer ein video, wo die moslems als immer-wütender mob dargestellt werden (kam glaube bis zur 3. minute beim dem käse ><) der auch nich davor zurückschreckt bildschöne christinen umzubringen - und zwar so, das sie REIN ZUFÄLLIG  mit dem blutverschmierten kreuz in der bildschirmmitte liegenbleiben ^^
STIMMT NICH! es war nen botschafter der weniger "schön inszeniert" umfiel. also alles lügen! xD btw: das waren nur 4 tote in dem einen land da. insgesammt warens wohl angeblich 15 tote in verschiedenen ländern. ergo: der film war noch verharmlosend? ist das die botschaft, die uns diese radikalen übermitteln wollen? wäre es nich besser gewesen, sich damit zivilisiert auseinanderzusetzen, statt den westlichen vorurteilen noch rückenwind zu geben?

alles was die damit erreichen is doch nur, dass nun wieder viele ihr schlechtes bild bestätigt finden und auf die leute im allgemeinen schimpfen (weil mit differenzieren zw einzelpersonen oder (unter)gruppen ises hierzulande ja auch ned so weit her ^^). bravo! habter eht gut gemacht mit euren "protesten".


----------



## KratzeKatze (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Interessant, wie leicht sich das manche Leute vorstellen, Wohlstand, Reichtum und Bildung in ein Land zu bringen. Schon mal nach Afghanistan geschaut? Die Soldaten sind schon jahrelang da unten, und was haben die erreicht? So ziemlich nichts.

Ich bin ganz ehrlich: ich würde einfach sämtliche Botschaftsmitglieder von dort abziehen, dann können die da ihr Ding machen und wir machen hier unseres. Wir können nicht nachvollziehen, wie man mit einem religiösen Hintergrund so ausflippen kann, die können nicht nachvollziehen, was Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet - warum sollten wir jetzt auf Teufel komm raus versuchen, da einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden?


----------



## Festplatte (16. September 2012)

Warum wird die Deutsche Botschaft abgefackelt, wenn die Amerikaner irgendeinen dummen Film machen!?


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

während die ganzen anderen geschichten - oh, wohl nur lybien -  wohl von terrorgruppen organisiert waren, warens dort im sudan wohl nen paar geistliche, die per radio zum aufstand riefen. grund: der dänische mohammed karrikaturist kurt westergaard hatte 2010 halt wohl mohammed karrikaturiert - und angie hat ihn vor den beschimpfungen dieser buben verteidigt ("Potsdamer Rede").

zu meiner eigenen beschämung: quelle = bams seite 2/3  ich muss das echt endlich ma abbestellen


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Warum wird die Deutsche Botschaft abgefackelt, wenn die Amerikaner irgendeinen dummen Film machen!?


 
Für diesen Film sind aber nicht die USA verantwortlich


----------



## plaGGy (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> Da du so schön unterstellen kannst, hier mal eine Unterstellung von mir: Du bist wahrscheinlich dann einer dieser unverbesserlichen Besserwisser-Möchtegern-Wissenschaftler, deren gesamtes Wissen, auf Niederschriften beruht, die sie selbst jemals nie hinterfragt haben und die Wahrheit nicht einmal sehen, wenn sie auf ihren Gehirndeckel uriniert. Das einzige was solche Menschen nämlich können, ist die Frage "und womit willst du das beweisen". Die einfache Antwort ist - man kann es solchen Menschen nicht beweisen, weil immer und immer wieder diese Frage in ihren Gedanken auftaucht.
> 
> Nein, ich bin keiner dieser Verschwörungstheoretiker. Die sind "wahrscheinlich" auch nicht besser als du mit deiner Aussage über mein vermutliches ich.
> 
> Die einzigen Quellen, die ich aber nicht mehr heranziehen kann, weil sie schon 2 Jahre her sind, waren Informationen von N24, über "andere Kriege" die in der Region dort unten passieren. Zufälligerweise ist genau alles so eingetroffen, wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Reiner Zufall, gepaart mit Hinterfragung und eigenständigem Denken.


 
N24 sendet nur Kriegs-, Verschwörungs-, Alien-, Weltuntergangs-, und andere Billigdokus die man für 3000€ die Folge einkaufen kann weils eben billig ist, den Anspruch erhebt zu bilden (was es nicht tut) und quote bringt weils die dummen Leute gucken und für wahr/kulturell wertvoll halten.
Nichts gegen dich, aber N24 ist als Quelle für Bundesligaergebnisse zu gebrauchen, aber nicht für seriöse Berichterstattung. Da noch eher Ntv, auch wenns vom gleichen Konzern ist.

Zum Thema:
Das ist das große Problem mit dem Islam, es gibt einfach zuviel gewaltbereite Hirnlose, die bei einer Karikatur oder einem Clip durchdrehen und alles niederbrennen was auf dem Weg liegt.
Aber wehe ein Christ mach mal den Mund auf und beschwert sich in diesen Ländern über eine fehlende Kirche oder über sein nicht wahrzunehmendes Recht der Religionsfreiheit.
Der Islam hängt leider gerade in der Toleranz Jahrhunderte hinter allen anderen großen Religionen zurück und scheinbar ist auch der Wille zur Toleranz nocht nicht überall angekommen/ wieder verjagt worden.
Ohne jetzt einen Rundumschlag verüben zu wollen, die Zustände in vielen der arabischen Ländern in Sachen Religionsfreiheit sind leider wie im Mittelalter und ich sehe keine Chance auf eine Besserung in den nächsten Jahrzehnten. 
Das zeigen solchen Taten leider nur allzugenau...: Was hat der getötete amerikanische Botschafter und seine Mitarbeiter, was hat die deutsche/britische Botschaft im Sudan mit einem rechten Filmemacher (ein Mensch unter 315 Mio.) aus den USA zu tun der sein selbstgemachtes 10000 Dollar Video ausschnittsweise bei YT einstellt?


----------



## Seeefe (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> Rate mal, wer die Al Kaida überhaupt ist. Zu der Zeit in der Russland in Afghanistan aufgekreuzt ist, hat die USA 100.000 Söldner bezahlt, die da unten mal richtig Stunk machen. So haben die Russen (der Feind im damaligen amerikanischen Auge) dann auch verloren. Jahre später sind sie plötzlich gegen die Söldner die sie selbst bezahlt haben und bomben die mit ihren Drohnen aus mutigen 5km Entfernung über dem Erdboden weg. Rate mal, wer da unten gerade die friedlichen Leute anzettelt ihren "heiligen Krieg" mit zu machen. Richtig, Al Kaida. Rate mal, wer Saddam's Nachbarland damals in einem Krieg um Öl weggebombt hat. Richtig, die USA. Saddam hat zu dieser Zeit schon sehr lange mit den anderen Ländern da unten Krieg geführt, die übrigens alle Diktatoren hatten. Da hat sich die USA nicht für "Frieden" und "Demokratie" interessiert, weil sie da noch kein Öl von dort haben wollten. Als Saddam gesehen hat, wie die USA sein Nachbarland einfach mal kurzerhand einnimmt, um sich an deren Öl zu bereichern, dachte sich Saddam "Ich will auch einen Stück vom Kuchen ab haben..." und hat dann nichts anderes gemacht, als er davor schon immer getan hat - ein anderes Nachbarland angegriffen. Aber die "Weltpolizei" USA fand das natürlich nicht so toll und so haben sie dann einfach mal irgendwelche Virenangriffe, Atomwaffen etc. erfunden, damit sie Saddam aus mutigen 5km Entfernung über der Erdoberfläche wegbomben können. Rate mal, wer richtig sauer war, als die Ölfelder dann von Saddam selbst weggebrannt worden und als Ziel plötzlich viel wichtiger war, als Saddam selbst. Rate mal, wer einen kompletten Krieg anzettelt, nur weil zwei Häuser abfackeln und dann plötzlich genau die Söldner dafür verantwortlich macht, die sie damals selbst nach Afghanistan gebracht haben. Na? Wer isses... Rate mal, welche Botschafter zuerst getötet wurden, als dieses Video herauskam, obwohl niemand gesagt hat, dass dieses Video das gesamte amerikanische Denken wiederspiegelt, geschweige denn vom Staat finanziert wurde. Die US-Botschafter, dabei gibt es so viele andere Botschafter die man lynchen kann. Komisch, dass gerade die USA immer und immer wieder involviert ist... Warum greifen unsere Muslime die amerikanischen Botschaften in Deutschland nicht an - oder die französischen, oder die italienischen, oder die norwegischen? Warum passiert das GENAU da unten, wo gerade ein Diktator schon seit einer Ewigkeit seine eigenen Leute bekriegt - nur bisher war die Nato machtlos, weil es dem Ansehen schaden würde, wenn man einfach mal so Länder angreift, die nichts mit der Nato oder den Gesetzen zu tun haben? Na? Wieso wohl... Mich wundert nichts mehr in dieser kaputten Welt...
> 
> Sollen sie sich doch alle gegenseitig umbringen und in die Steinzeit befördern. Solange sie mich in Ruhe lassen, können die von mir aus alle abnippeln. Am besten wird sämtliches Militär auf der ganzen Welt weggebombt, dann gibt es auch keinen Krieg mehr und wir intelligenten Menschen haben endlich wieder unsere Ruhe und können uns auf den Fortschritt konzentrieren. Die Polizei ist mir eh lieber - die sorgt im Gegenteil zum Militär wenigstens für Ordnung.
> 
> ...


 

Einfach nur verschwendete Bytes  Außer vllt. der Punkt mit dem Herrn Busch. 



> Komisch, dass gerade die USA immer und immer wieder involviert ist...  Warum greifen unsere Muslime die amerikanischen Botschaften in  Deutschland nicht an - oder die französischen, oder die italienischen,  oder die norwegischen? Warum passiert das GENAU da unten


Ich kann dir auch sagen warum alles da unten abgeht. Würdest du in der Unterzahl irgendetwas angreifen? Hier bei uns in Deutschland oder Frankreich oder den Niederlanden würden die sowas von einen auf den deckel bekommen. Und dort unten hast du nur ein paar Botschaftsmitarbeiter und paar unfähige Ordnungskräfte, klar das alles dort unten passiert. 
Und klar das die USA in den augen von Muslimen nicht beliebt sind, sieht aber auf der gegenseite auch nicht anders aus.



> Ralle@
> Der Ami braucht Öl und will dafür so weinig wie möglich zahlen.
> Wie geht dass, richtig unter den Vorwand alle beschützen zu wollen  Truppen entsenden und sich dann alles unter den Nagel reißen. Wäre ja  nicht das erste mal.



Wo gehts hier den um Öl?! Vergleich mal China mit den USA, dagegen sieht die USA mitm Irak arm aus.


----------



## D00msday (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Einfach nur verschwendete Bytes  Außer vllt. der Punkt mit dem Herrn Busch.
> 
> Ich kann dir auch sagen warum alles da unten abgeht. Würdest du in der Unterzahl irgendetwas angreifen? Hier bei uns in Deutschland oder Frankreich oder den Niederlanden würden die sowas von einen auf den deckel bekommen. Und dort unten hast du nur ein paar Botschaftsmitarbeiter und paar unfähige Ordnungskräfte, klar das alles dort unten passiert.
> Und klar das die USA in den augen von Muslimen nicht beliebt sind, sieht aber auf der gegenseite auch nicht anders aus.
> ...


 
In meinen Augen geht es um einen strategisch und wirtschaftlich wichtigen Punkt am Suezkanal. Als hilfreicher Nebeneffekt wird der unbedeutenden Gesellschaft eine Demokratisierung präsentiert. Aber ist ja auch latte. Politik ist ein schlechtes Thema, weil Politik schlecht ist


----------



## D00msday (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



plaGGy schrieb:


> N24 sendet nur Kriegs-, Verschwörungs-, Alien-, Weltuntergangs-, und andere Billigdokus die man für 3000€ die Folge einkaufen kann weils eben billig ist, den Anspruch erhebt zu bilden (was es nicht tut) und quote bringt weils die dummen Leute gucken und für wahr/kulturell wertvoll halten.
> Nichts gegen dich, aber N24 ist als Quelle für Bundesligaergebnisse zu gebrauchen, aber nicht für seriöse Berichterstattung. Da noch eher Ntv, auch wenns vom gleichen Konzern ist.


 
Sorry, hatte N24 mit NTV verwechselt. Hab noch mal auf mein Handy geschaut. War über die NTV-App  Ich verabscheue mich


----------



## D00msday (16. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Das ist das große Problem mit dem Islam, es gibt einfach zuviel gewaltbereite Hirnlose, die bei einer Karikatur oder einem Clip durchdrehen und alles niederbrennen was auf dem Weg liegt.
> Aber wehe ein Christ mach mal den Mund auf und beschwert sich in diesen Ländern über eine fehlende Kirche oder über sein nicht wahrzunehmendes Recht der Religionsfreiheit.
> Der Islam hängt leider gerade in der Toleranz Jahrhunderte hinter allen anderen großen Religionen zurück und scheinbar ist auch der Wille zur Toleranz nocht nicht überall angekommen/ wieder verjagt worden.
> Ohne jetzt einen Rundumschlag verüben zu wollen, die Zustände in vielen der arabischen Ländern in Sachen Religionsfreiheit sind leider wie im Mittelalter und ich sehe keine Chance auf eine Besserung in den nächsten Jahrzehnten.
> Das zeigen solchen Taten leider nur allzugenau...: Was hat der getötete amerikanische Botschafter und seine Mitarbeiter, was hat die deutsche/britische Botschaft im Sudan mit einem rechten Filmemacher (ein Mensch unter 315 Mio.) aus den USA zu tun der sein selbstgemachtes 10000 Dollar Video ausschnittsweise bei YT einstellt?


 
Ja, leider. Liegt aber auch zum Teil daran, dass christliche und islamische Religionen ihre eigene Religion als "das Einzige" betrachten. Im Grunde genommen wurde der Islam zum Christentum umfunktioniert. Der Islam bestand damals aus über 100 Göttern (hab ich in so einem Vortrag von einem muslimischen Sprachwissenschaftler erfahren). Erst durch eine Reform gab es nur noch einen einzigen Gott. Davor waren die Muslime sozusagen noch "weltoffener", wenn man das so bezeichnen kann. 

Da sind die Buddhisten und Taoisten zum Beispiel viel friedlicher. Im Allgemeinen finde ich, sind die Asiaten viel friedlicher als wir in solchen Dingen. Während sich Christen und Muslime die Köppe einhauen und die halbe Weltkugel in Krieg versinkt, chillen die da drüben friedlich und lächeln verlegen, wenn die sehen was hier bei uns West-Asien, Afrika, Europa und Amerika so abgeht. Vielleicht sollten wir von denen lernen, anstatt unsere "westliche Welt" als das Optimum anzusehen. Die wissen auf jeden Fall, dass Demokratie so nicht funktionieren kann.


----------



## da_exe (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

mann, mann, hab mir den "film" gerade mal anschaut... grottenschlecht...
deswegen solche überreaktionen, unfassbar... regt mich solch dummes volk auf... religion und ungebildet is der nährboden für noch mehr dummheit, wie man mal wieder am islam ganz deutlich sehen kann... religionsfreiheit und meinungsfreiheit kennen die nich... wiederlich...

ps: ntv ist bertelsmann aka rtl usw.
n24 von von sat-pro sieben media group.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Da frag ich mich persönlich, wo der Fehler liegt  
An der Muslimischen Religion selbst (also am System), oder nur an einigen wenigen Dummen Menschen die den Text des Koran massiv extrem falsch auslegen wollen.
Ich kenne zwar den Text des Koran nicht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieser Mohamed solche Fanatiker gutheißen würde.
Zum Auslöser selbst, kann ich nur sagen : 
Wenn die anderen Religionsanhänger der verschiedenen Glaubensrichtungen auch genau so regieren würden, wären wir noch im Mittelalter mit andauernden Religionskriegen beschäftigt.


----------



## Research (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Jetzt outen sich hier auch noch Feinde der Demokratie. Als ob andere Systeme besser funktionieren würden, funktioniert haben.


----------



## KratzeKatze (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Research schrieb:


> Jetzt outen sich hier auch noch Feinde der Demokratie. Als ob andere Systeme besser funktionieren würden, funktioniert haben.


 
Feinde der Demokratie? Korrigiere mich, falls ich damit falsch liegen sollte, aber gerade in den Ländern, in denen die Gesetzgebung an die Scharia angelehnt ist oder gleich direkt auf sie zurückgreift, ist nicht wirklich viel was zu spüren von Demokratie.


----------



## Research (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Das meinte ich.


D00msday schrieb:


> []Da sind die Buddhisten und Taoisten zum Beispiel viel friedlicher. Im Allgemeinen finde ich, sind die Asiaten viel friedlicher als wir in solchen Dingen. Während sich Christen und Muslime die Köppe einhauen und die halbe Weltkugel in Krieg versinkt, chillen die da drüben friedlich und lächeln verlegen, wenn die sehen was hier bei uns West-Asien, Afrika, Europa und Amerika so abgeht. *Vielleicht sollten wir von denen lernen, anstatt unsere "westliche Welt" als das Optimum anzusehen. Die wissen auf jeden Fall, dass Demokratie so nicht funktionieren kann.*



Was meintest du KratzeKatze?


----------



## DaStash (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir von denen lernen, anstatt unsere "westliche Welt" als das Optimum anzusehen. Die wissen auf jeden Fall, dass Demokratie so nicht funktionieren kann.


Ja, die ach so tolle Demokratie, welche überall zwangseingeführt werden soll, dazu dann noch der Kapitalismus. Also wenn man mal in den Asiatischen Ländern gewesen ist, dann fragt man sich wirklich, wofür das alles? Die leben teilweise in ärmlichsten Verhältnissen und sind dennoch glücklich. Die Menschen haben im Vergleich zu uns nichts und teilen dennoch gerne. Und die Grundstimmung ist viel entspannter und freundlichen und weniger hektisch, was oft Streitsituationen und aufkommenden Stress präventiv vorrausgeht. Von denen kann sich der "Westen" wirklich noch etwas abschauen.

MfG


----------



## KratzeKatze (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Research schrieb:


> Das meinte ich.
> 
> Was meintest du KratzeKatze?


 
Oh Pardon, ich dachte du spielst ironisch auf das hier an:



			
				ΔΣΛ;4565971 schrieb:
			
		

> D
> An der Muslimischen Religion selbst (also am System), oder nur an einigen wenigen Dummen Menschen die den Text des Koran massiv extrem falsch auslegen wollen.


 
Dann vergiss das oben einfach.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



plaGGy schrieb:


> N24 sendet nur Kriegs-, Verschwörungs-, Alien-, Weltuntergangs-, und andere Billigdokus die man für 3000€ die Folge einkaufen kann weils eben billig ist, den Anspruch erhebt zu bilden (was es nicht tut) und quote bringt weils die dummen Leute gucken und für wahr/kulturell wertvoll halten.
> Nichts gegen dich, aber N24 ist als Quelle für Bundesligaergebnisse zu gebrauchen, aber nicht für seriöse Berichterstattung. Da noch eher Ntv, auch wenns vom gleichen Konzern ist.



NTV gehört zur RTL Gruppe.
N24 ist der Nachrichtensender der Pro7 Sat1 Media AG.
Und du hast Recht. Die senden echt viel Mist am Tag.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Das zeigen solchen Taten leider nur allzugenau...: Was hat der getötete amerikanische Botschafter und seine Mitarbeiter, was hat die deutsche/britische Botschaft im Sudan mit einem rechten Filmemacher (ein Mensch unter 315 Mio.) aus den USA zu tun der sein selbstgemachtes 10000 Dollar Video ausschnittsweise bei YT einstellt?



Es spielt doch auch keine Rolle ob der nun aus den USA stammt oder sonst wo. Selbst wenn der aus Pakistan stammen würde hätten sie westliche Botschaften angegriffen.



D00msday schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte N24 mit NTV verwechselt. Hab noch mal auf mein Handy geschaut. War über die NTV-App  Ich verabscheue mich



NTV ist -- was Dokus senden -- angeht leider nicht besser als N24. Die bringen sehr gerne Verschwörungstheorien. Genauso wie RTL 2 oder Kabel 1. 
Praktisch jedes Jahr wieder kannst du eine Verschwörungsdoku über Nine Eleven sehen. Dazu kommen die Verschwörungsdokus über die Mondlandung.
Wer sowas sendet und es hinterher dann nicht mit einer Gegendarstellung klar stellt hat meiner Meinung nach kein Recht darauf als seriös und glaubwürdig betrachtet zu werden.



D00msday schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Liegt aber auch zum Teil daran, dass christliche und islamische Religionen ihre eigene Religion als "das Einzige" betrachten. Im Grunde genommen wurde der Islam zum Christentum umfunktioniert. Der Islam bestand damals aus über 100 Göttern (hab ich in so einem Vortrag von einem muslimischen Sprachwissenschaftler erfahren). Erst durch eine Reform gab es nur noch einen einzigen Gott. Davor waren die Muslime sozusagen noch "weltoffener", wenn man das so bezeichnen kann.



Extra für dich.  Das Christentum ist die ältere Religion. Der Islam baut auf das Christentum auf. Mohammed wird als letzter Prophet bezeichnet der eben noch die Dinge aufgreift die Jesus vergessen hatte.
Ereignisse die du in der Bibel nachlesen kannst hat auch Mohammed beschrieben bzw. gibt es da parallelen. 
Offensichtlich erzählt dein Sprachwissenschaftler nicht alles oder er wechselt da was oder er hat keine Ahnung oder er will wissentlich falsche Informationen streuen. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Und es ist immer so dass eine Religion ihre Werte und Richtlinien als die einzig richtigen ansieht. Schließlich geht es um Macht und für die Machterhaltung tun Menschen alles.



D00msday schrieb:


> Da sind die Buddhisten und Taoisten zum Beispiel viel friedlicher. Im Allgemeinen finde ich, sind die Asiaten viel friedlicher als wir in solchen Dingen. Während sich Christen und Muslime die Köppe einhauen und die halbe Weltkugel in Krieg versinkt, chillen die da drüben friedlich und lächeln verlegen, wenn die sehen was hier bei uns West-Asien, Afrika, Europa und Amerika so abgeht.
> Vielleicht sollten wir von denen lernen, anstatt unsere "westliche Welt" als das Optimum anzusehen. Die wissen auf jeden Fall, dass Demokratie so nicht funktionieren kann.


 
Inwiefern willst du von den Asiaten lernen?
In Japan oder Korea ist die politische Form ebenfalls Demokratisch. Was die Chinesen haben weiß ich so richtig nicht. Kommunistisch soll es ja sein aber die Regierung kontrolliert den Kapitalismus im Land. Zumindest versucht sie das. Korruption gibt es dort aber leider überall.

Außerdem geht es ja in erster Linie um ein politisches System und die Demokratie an sich ist eine sehr gute Sache. Denn ich halte es schon für sinnvoll dass das Volk entscheiden sollte. Sie sollen bestimmen wer Regierungschef wird. Sie soll entscheiden wer Präsident ist.
Gleichzeitig gehört zu einer Demokratie Meinungsfreiheit denn nur wenn du alles schreiben, zeigen und berichten kannst kann die Demokratie auch funktionieren. Wenn die Regierung Fehler macht oder nicht die Wahrheit sagt muss es eine Möglichkeit geben das zu berichten und zu kritisieren. Das unterscheidet eben viele westliche Staaten von vielen muslimischen Staaten. Wählen kannst du auch im Iran. Doch wen kannst du da wählen und was ist wenn du dich kritisch zu dem äußerst was dort passiert? Was passiert denn in Syrien als die Menschen nicht mehr mit dem zufrieden waren was die herrschende Elite dort macht?
Denkst du dass ein solcher Konflikt auch in westlichen Ländern möglich wäre? Zum Beispiel in Deutschland?


----------



## belle (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich finde, den Verantwortlichen von dem Film sollte man für alle Zeiten ins Gefängnis stecken, und vorrausgesetzt er hat Geld, alles weg nehmen!!


 
Auf der anderen Seite werde ich als lutherischer Christ Witze, Humor, Kritik und Beleidigungen auch einfach hinnehmen. Gewalt ist schließlich keine Lösung und ich lasse lieber meinen Charakter selbst für das, was ich bin, stehen.
Viele deutsche Muslime sagen selbst, dass ihr Glauben nicht gewalttätig ist. So schwer es auch ist:
Die Randalierer tun sich damit keinen Gefallen. Sie fallen nur negativ in der zivilisierten Welt auf. 

* @ D00msday*

Die Asiaten lächeln nur verlegen und chillen?

Kannst du dir in China eine Zwangsabtreibung im 8. Monat, ein Gulag in Nordkorea oder die toten buddhistischen Mönche in Birma vorstellen ?


----------



## Jan565 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich verstehe nicht wieso man sich wegen sowas aufregen kann. Es ist nicht einmal Gesetzeswiedrig so ein Video zu erstellen. Bin sogar dafür das sowas gemacht wird, schließlich bringt man damit auf Ironische weise zum Ausdruck was man von etwas hält. 

Und was die ganzen Moslems etc abziehen ist einfach nur Krank! Sich wegen sowas aufregen, die leben echt hinter dem Mond gleich Rechts ab und haben von einer Modernen Zivilisation noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Research (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Hintern Mond? Produced by Finnish-German-Australian People. No riots in sight.


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Metalic schrieb:


> ach würde mich bei unserer regierung nicht wundern, wenn sie nun noch mehr geld in die länder ballern nur um die gemüter zu beruhigen.


 
Eher noch mehr Geld kriegen, durch den Verkauf von Leopard 2 Panzern um die Gemüter wieder zu beruhigen 

Recht auf freie Meinungsfreiheit schön und gut, aber dieses Video ist eine Hasspredigt, die nicht minder schlimm für einen Muslmin sein kann als eine Hasspredigt eines Talibans an einen Religiösen Christen. Es gibt anti-Mobbing und Anti Diskriminierungsgesetze, die es Strafbar machen würde, so was dem Muslimischen Nachbarn ins Gesicht zu sagen, dies aber einer Religionsgemeinscheft entgegen zu tun soll unter Meinungsfreiheit fallen? 

Allerdings ist die Reaktion, angestachelt von Islamisten die wieder Morgenluft schnuppern, nicht minder verwerflich. Jedoch bewahrheitet sich wohl wieder, dass ungebildete sich leicht lenken lassen. Einfach nur traurig


----------



## KratzeKatze (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Es gibt anti-Mobbing und Anti Diskriminierungsgesetze, die es Strafbar machen würde, so was dem Muslimischen Nachbarn ins Gesicht zu sagen, dies aber einer Religionsgemeinscheft entgegen zu tun soll unter Meinungsfreiheit fallen?


 
Na sicher macht es einen Unterschied. Schau dir mal analog die Auseinandersetzung mit dem A.C.A.B.-Spruch auf T-Shirts an:
A.C.A.B. in der Rechtsprechung



> Das Amtsgericht Tiergarten entschied 2000 in einem Beschluss, dass die im Tragen eines Bekleidungsstücks mit der Abkürzung A.C.A.B. implizierte Aussage Alle Polizisten seien Bastarde höchstens eine Beleidigung eines Kollektivs sein könne; dieses Kollektiv sei aufgrund der unüberschaubaren Masse an Polizisten jedoch nicht ausreichend definierbar. [...]
> 
> Der 1. Strafsenat des Oberlandesgerichts Stuttgart hat für den umgekehrten Fall, dass sich „ACAB“ gegen eine klar eingegrenzte Gruppe von Polizisten richte, die Strafbarkeit wegen Beleidigung bestätigt. [...]
> 
> ACAB als direkter Zuruf ist somit eine strafbare Beleidigung, das Tragen des T-Shirts hingegen nicht, jedoch kann das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach § 118 OWiG sein.


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



D00msday schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Liegt aber auch zum Teil daran, dass christliche und islamische Religionen ihre eigene Religion als "das Einzige" betrachten. Im Grunde genommen wurde der Islam zum Christentum umfunktioniert. Der Islam bestand damals aus über 100 Göttern (hab ich in so einem Vortrag von einem muslimischen Sprachwissenschaftler erfahren). Erst durch eine Reform gab es nur noch einen einzigen Gott. Davor waren die Muslime sozusagen noch "weltoffener", wenn man das so bezeichnen kann.


 
Ich denke, da hat jemand SEHR viel zusammengewürfelt. Die Religion aus dieser Gegend, die Ursprünglich aus vielen Gottheiten bestand und diese auf ein Minimum reduziert hat (einen Erzguten Erschaffer und und einen Erzbösen vernichter) ist der Zoroastrismus, und war bis zum aufkommen des Islams die Hauptreligion im Vorderen Orient die dort vorherschende Religion.



> ACAB als direkter Zuruf ist somit eine strafbare Beleidigung, das Tragen des T-Shirts hingegen nicht, jedoch kann das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach § 118 OWiG sein.


 
Na immerhin eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, aber der Filmemacher wird wohl nix in der Art abbekommen. Dabei tut er nur eines: Öl ins Feuer gießen. Man kann nur hoffen dass sich die Gemüter schnell wieder beruhigen. Wenn die USA wirklich Antiterrorexperten in die Gegend schicken ist dies nun wirklich nicht mehr zu erwarten.


----------



## Research (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Mal eingeworfen: In den westlichen Ländern ist es friedlich geblieben. Auch aus den gesitteteren Ölstaaten und den ehem. GUS kam nichts. Der Indien war auch ruhig.
Auch Asien tat keinen Muks. Alles Länder wo die Menschen Zugriff und (wahrscheinlich entsprechende Bildung um der englischen Sprache mächtig zu sein) Verbreitungsmöglichkeit hatten, kam nichts. Nur in den Länder wo es wohl keiner gesehen hat, nur gehört das es das gibt, kam es zu Aufständen. (Die breite Masse zugriff, wie z.B. über Internet, Download, Nachrichten (TV)...)

Hier eine Website die die Proteste aufzeigt: http://www.thoughtsfromaconservativ...ses-and-campaigns-as-american-embassies-burn/
Und hier wo Angegriffen wurde: http://1.1.1.1/bmi/media.townhall.com/townhall/blog/embassysiege.jpg . SOrry ist ein Bild von FOX.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Na immerhin eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, aber der Filmemacher wird wohl nix in der Art abbekommen. Dabei tut er nur eines: Öl ins Feuer gießen. Man kann nur hoffen dass sich die Gemüter schnell wieder beruhigen. Wenn die USA wirklich Antiterrorexperten in die Gegend schicken ist dies nun wirklich nicht mehr zu erwarten.


 
Der Filmemacher wusste aber was passieren wird wenn sein Film bekannt wird oder hat es zumindest billigend in Kauf genommen.
Zumindest sollte er schon eine Strafe bekommen. Eben dafür dass er das in Kauf nimmt was passieren könnte. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es in den USA dafür überhaupt ein Gesetz gibt.


----------



## blackout24 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Bill Maher On Islam and the South Park "Muhammad Bear Suit" Controversy - YouTube

Real f*cking talk!


----------



## JimSim (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Filmemacher wusste aber was passieren wird wenn sein Film bekannt wird oder hat es zumindest billigend in Kauf genommen.
> Zumindest sollte er schon eine Strafe bekommen. Eben dafür dass er das in Kauf nimmt was passieren könnte.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es in den USA dafür überhaupt ein Gesetz gibt.


 
Dafür gibts keine Strafen. Meinungsfreiheit ist das oberste gut in Amerika... Du darfst auch Polizisten beleidigen wie du willst, da gibts keine Anzeige.


----------



## Seeefe (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



JimSim schrieb:


> Dafür gibts keine Strafen. Meinungsfreiheit ist das oberste gut in Amerika... Du darfst auch Polizisten beleidigen wie du willst, da gibts keine Anzeige.


 
Nur eins auf die Fr***e


----------



## Research (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Bill Maher On Islam and the South Park "Muhammad Bear Suit" Controversy - YouTube
> 
> Real f*cking talk!


 
Like him!


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



JimSim schrieb:


> Dafür gibts keine Strafen. Meinungsfreiheit ist das oberste gut in Amerika... Du darfst auch Polizisten beleidigen wie du willst, da gibts keine Anzeige.


 
Wie wäre es dann mal mit klagen?
Einfach den Filmemacher auf Schadensersatz verklagen.


----------



## JimSim (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mal mit klagen?
> Einfach den Filmemacher auf Schadensersatz verklagen.


 
Auf was willst du den denn Verklagen? Er hat doch nichts gemacht, außer einen Film zu drehen. Was da drin passiert ist komplett egal, das fällt unter Meinungsfreiheit. Da könnten auch Taliban amerikanische invalide Veteranen vergewaltigen und es gäbe keinen Grund zur Klage. Der Aufschrei wäre mit Sicherheit größer und der Filmemacher macht so schnell keine Filme mehr, weil ihn keiner mehr finanzieren will... Aber für ne Klage gibts da überhaupt keinen Grund. Künstlerische Freiheit... Sonst hätt ich schon längst wegen der "Butterecke" geklagt... Meiner Meinung nach grober Unfug... Aber so einfach ist das nicht.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen dass er heute deutlich mehr Finanzinvestoren hat als früher.


----------



## DarthLAX (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich finde, den Verantwortlichen von dem Film sollte man für alle Zeiten ins Gefängnis stecken, und vorrausgesetzt er hat Geld, alles weg nehmen!!


 
NEIN!

warum sollte man - ich meine es ist "fair" filme über christen zu drehen in denen diese schlecht weg kommen (anmerkung: bin kein gläubiger christ, aber noch nicht ausgetreten), auch darf über andere glaubensgemeinschaften gewitzelt werden, aber sobald es um die muslime geht soll das nicht drin sein, nur weil die einen haufen mehr radikaler spinner haben und deren ländern durch ihr öl gewaltige macht haben...sorry, aber:

NEIN - diese HASSPREDIGER etc. (also alle radikalen und uneinsichtigen, auch die die sich in deutschland nicht integrieren wollen und auch hier gerne ihr achaisches recht gerne hätten (d.h. sowas wie die scharia)) haben KEINEN SCHUTZ VERDIENT d.h. der film sollte frei gezeigt werden (wenn es sein muss unter polizei-schutz bei jeder vorstellung und personenkontrollen!).

sicher, dieser typ der den gemacht hat, den sollte man auch zumindest verbal zeigen warum man sowas eigentlich nicht tut, aber es gibt IMHO keinen grund für ZENSUR (denn nichts anderes ist das verbot dieses films...zitiere aus dem GG: ...EINE ZENSUR FINDET NICHT STATT!" - und doch wird ständig zensiert, eingentlich sollte man den staat verklagen, weil er sein eigenes GG ständig bricht!)

mfg LAX


----------



## nay (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



JimSim schrieb:


> Dafür gibts keine Strafen. Meinungsfreiheit ist das oberste gut in Amerika... Du darfst auch Polizisten beleidigen wie du willst, da gibts keine Anzeige.


 
Wir haben dafür political correctness und Volksverhetzung. Ist doch viel wichtiger als Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## JimSim (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

@Threshold
Das ist leider nicht unwahrscheinlich. Er hat sich auf jeden Fall ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen können. Ob das für ihn positiv oder negativ endet, muss man noch sehen.

@blackout24
Bill Maher... Naja, ganz lustig. Aber was er erzählt ist natürlich nicht wahr. Die christlichen Extremisten in den USA sind ebenfalls nicht zu verachten und haben auch schon so einige Anschläge geplant. In dem Vergleich brauchen sie sich also kaum zu verstecken. In USA kann das eigentlich nur auf die mangelnde Bildung zurück zu führen sein. Aber was will man erwarten wenn man einem Lehrer nur knapp 1000$ pro Monat bezahlt und das auch nur dann wenn Schule ist, sprich nur 9 von 12 Monaten. Wenn die Bildung so dermaßen schlecht ist, kann man sich nicht wunder über die ganzen "Nutjobs" die dann Anfangen Filme zu drehen... Oder im Radio moderieren und Leviticus zitieren...


----------



## Seeefe (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



JimSim schrieb:


> Auf was willst du den denn Verklagen?


 
In den USA kannst du gegen alles Klagen  Selbst wenn der Schraubverschluss deiner Cola-Flasche zu schwer aufgeht... von daher sehe ich darin kein Problem


----------



## Ralle@ (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nur eins auf die Fr***e


 

Wenn du Glück hast, wenn man Pech hat wird man erschossen.


----------



## omega™ (17. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Seeefe schrieb:


> In den USA kannst du gegen alles Klagen  Selbst wenn der Schraubverschluss deiner Cola-Flasche zu schwer aufgeht... von daher sehe ich darin kein Problem


 
Wenn du US-Bürger bist ja, aber ansonsten wird das Gericht samt versammelter Mannschaft dem US-Bürger in dem Fall dem Filmemacher recht geben


----------



## bofferbrauer (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



JimSim schrieb:


> Dafür gibts keine Strafen. Meinungsfreiheit ist das oberste gut in Amerika... Du darfst auch Polizisten beleidigen wie du willst, da gibts keine Anzeige.



So? Sag aber niemals du würest dich wegen deines Präsidenten schämen, sonst ergeht es dir noch wie den Dixie Chicks. Es gibt sogar einen Dokumentarfilm darüber wie ihnen ergangen ist nachdem sie sich öffentlich um Bush schämten (IMDb Link)


----------



## KratzeKatze (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Filmemacher wusste aber was passieren wird wenn sein Film bekannt wird oder hat es zumindest billigend in Kauf genommen.
> Zumindest sollte er schon eine Strafe bekommen. Eben dafür dass er das in Kauf nimmt was passieren könnte.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es in den USA dafür überhaupt ein Gesetz gibt.



Mit der Begründung kann man ja jeden wegen allem verklagen: einen Messerhersteller dafür, dass manche Menschen andere damit ermorden, Hersteller von Seilen, weil sich Leute damit erhängen, Automobilhersteller, weil mit ihren Autos Unfälle gebaut werden.. nimmt man ja alles billigend in Kauf. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mal mit klagen?
> Einfach den Filmemacher auf Schadensersatz verklagen.



Bin keine Juristin, aber Schadenersatz kann es nur geben, wenn du eine Pflichtverletzung begangen hast oder aufgrund deiner Handlung ein direkter Schaden entstanden ist. Durch den Film selbst ist aber kein Schaden entstanden, sondern durch die darauf folgenden Aufstände. Die Leute, die in diesen Aufständen etwas zerstört haben, wären nach deutschem Recht sicherlich Schadenersatzpflichtig, der Filmemacher keinesfalls.


----------



## JimSim (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> So? Sag aber niemals du würest dich wegen deines Präsidenten schämen, sonst ergeht es dir noch wie den Dixie Chicks. Es gibt sogar einen Dokumentarfilm darüber wie ihnen ergangen ist nachdem sie sich öffentlich um Bush schämten (IMDb Link)


 
Wie gesagt, die werden dich wenn du was gegen Amerika sagt wahrscheinlich in den finanziellen Ruin treiben durch Boykott etc. Aber ne Anzeige, kriegste deswegen nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Mit der Begründung kann man ja jeden wegen allem verklagen: einen Messerhersteller dafür, dass manche Menschen andere damit ermorden, Hersteller von Seilen, weil sich Leute damit erhängen, Automobilhersteller, weil mit ihren Autos Unfälle gebaut werden.. nimmt man ja alles billigend in Kauf.


 
Die Zigarettenhersteller sind verklagt und verurteilt worden weil sie die Gesundheitsschädigung ihrer Produkte billigend in Kauf genommen haben.
Möglich ist in den USA alles. Es ist nur die Frage in wie weit du das Gericht davon überzeugen kannst.


----------



## schanze (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Bildung und Aufklärung hilft...Mikoto's post irgendwo auf den ersten Seiten hat eigentlich alles gesagt.

Der Islam ist genauso wenig, wie das Christentum eine gewaltverherrlichende Religion, einzig die Auslegung und die Steuerung von unaufgeklärten, meist ungebildeten Menschen macht das ganze zum Pulverfass.
Innenpolitische und sicherheitspolitische Instabilitäten tun ihr übriges dazu.
Deutschland hat viel stabilere innenpolitische Strukturen, um so etwas nicht zuzulassen und trotzdem passiert so etwas, wie vor 20 Jahren in Erfurt. Das damals niemand gestorben ist, gleicht einem Wunder.

Man muss Dinge verhältnismäßig betrachten, dennoch entschuldigt dies natürlich nicht die gewaltsamen Ausbrüche mit Todesfolgen.
Wenn ich allerdings diese Vergeltungskommentare hier lese, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Letztendlich liegen die Ursachen doch eh viel tiefer.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



schanze schrieb:


> Der Islam ist genauso wenig, wie das Christentum eine gewaltverherrlichende Religion, einzig die Auslegung und die Steuerung von unaufgeklärten, meist ungebildeten Menschen macht das ganze zum Pulverfass.


 
Letztens habe ich Studenten aus Indonesien in den Nachrichten gesehen. Ich behaupte mal dass die schon gebildet sein müssten denn sonst würden sie kaum studieren -- allerdings wurde nicht gesagt was sie studieren.
Die haben die Todesstrafe für den Filmemacher gefordert. Irgendwie nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen.
Skandal um Anti-Islam-Film: Protestierende in Indonesien fordern Bestrafung der


----------



## MrSchuh (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



> Der Islam ist genauso wenig, wie das Christentum eine  gewaltverherrlichende Religion, einzig die Auslegung und die Steuerung  von unaufgeklärten, meist ungebildeten Menschen macht das ganze zum  Pulverfass.



Sollte man dann nicht die Ungebildeten vom Pulverfass fern halten? Das ist auf jeden Fall effektiver, als zu Versuchen alle Menschen mit genügend Bildung auszustatten.
Zumal sehr viele wirklich Bildungsresistent sind.

Marx lässt grüßen.

-ein Atheist-


----------



## JimSim (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Letztens habe ich Studenten aus Indonesien in den Nachrichten gesehen. Ich behaupte mal dass die schon gebildet sein müssten denn sonst würden sie kaum studieren -- allerdings wurde nicht gesagt was sie studieren.
> Die haben die Todesstrafe für den Filmemacher gefordert. Irgendwie nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen.
> Skandal um Anti-Islam-Film: Protestierende in Indonesien fordern Bestrafung der


 
Es ist ja auch immer die Frage was denn gelehrt wird. Uni alleine reicht ja nicht, wenn man sich alleine auf irgendwelche Formeln beschränkt. Ich finde es z.B. elementar wichtig das man in der Schule behandelt warum wir überhaupt in einer Gesellschaft leben, was das für Konsequenzen für jeden einzelnen hat, und wie sich das entwickelt hat. In den USA fehlt das bspw. komplett. Da kannste das dann am College in nem Kurs freiwillig belegen... Dementsprechend ist dann die Einstellung auch oftmals "Jeder für sich selbst am nächsten und Steuern sind böse."


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



JimSim schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch immer die Frage was denn gelehrt wird. Uni alleine reicht ja nicht, wenn man sich alleine auf irgendwelche Formeln beschränkt.


 
Es stand ja nicht dabei was für Studenten das nun waren. Trotzdem sollte auch ein Islam Student einen gewissen Bildungsgrad erreicht haben.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Naja Religionen waren noch nie mein Fall..


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die töten Menschen und fühlen sich dabei noch geehrt. Kränker gehts nicht oder?


 
Der Weg zum Selbstmordattentäter ist da nicht mehr weit.


----------



## orca113 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Abufaso schrieb:


> So bodenlos der Clip auch ist, die amerikanische, deutsche und andere westliche Botschaften anzugreifen ist einfach ungerechtfertigt und unüberlegt.
> Die Staaten der Botschaften können da nichts für, leider fällt das wohl unter Meinungsfreiheit.
> Warum man auch noch andere Botschaften als die der USA angreifen sollte ist mir schleierhaft, ich verstehe zwar den eventuellen Grund, aber die schneiden sich doch höchstens ins eigene Fleisch..



Ja weil sie jetzt wieder in allerwelt als "Verkappte" und mordender Mob verschriehen sind. Davon mal abgesehen sind die ersteller des Videos wirklich behämmert. Ist doch bekannt wie heftig Muslime auf so etwas anspringen.


----------



## stayxone (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich finde diese Reaktionen einfach nur krank, ganz ehrlich ich meine HALLOOO??? gehts noch?

Was geht denn mit diesen Leuten ab wieso bringen die Menschen um???

Glaube ist Glaube und MORD ist MORD und muss geahndet werden und diese Leute müssen Strafen dafür bekommen weil niemand und ich meine wirklich niemand hat das Recht jemand nach dem Leben zu trachten und dieses auch zu nehmen, vollkommen egal um welche Religion es geht!

Leute die dem Islam treu sind oder anderen Glaubensrichtungen und diesen leben möchten sollten sich dafür einsetzen das man diese Unruhen unterlässt und sich lieber dazu bekennt zu sagen "es ist nicht so wie es in diesem Film dargestellt wird" und Aufklärung betreiben damit man sieht das dieser Film nicht stimmt und keineswegs der Wahrheit entspricht, leider tun sie genau das Gegenteil sie bringen Leute um weil ihr Heliger in ein schlechtes Bild gerückt wird, unglaublich wirklich wo sind wir hingekommen ich glaube die Menschheit entwickelt sich zurück anstatt weiter...

Macht eure Augen auf und werdet endlich mal vernünftig, werdet offener und schaut über den Tellerrand es gibt nicht den EINEN sondern viele andere, und jeder der eben nicht an sowas glaubt hat seine Gründe und JA er hat das Recht dazu an den zu glauben an den er will und wenns an sich selbst ist!

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## Benie (18. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Diese "Gruppierung" brauchte ja nur nen neuen Anlass um auf die Straße zu gehen und Krawall zu machen.
Wenn es nicht dieser "Film" gewesen wäre, wär es irgendwas anderes gewesen und Gründe kann man sich suchen immer und überall wenn man einen sucht.

Ich kenne den Film nicht und viele dieser Demonstranten da unten auch nicht, was die aber nicht davon abhält zu demonstrieren.
Wenn dann einer gefragt wird von denen, was machst'n hier draußen  ...
Warte muss mal meinen Kumpel fragen der weiß glaube ich was wir hier veranstalten 

Wenn ich demonstrieren würde, dann nur für mehr Toleranz und ein bisschen mehr Hirn auf der Welt, aber der Homo Sapien ist stehen geblieben in der Evolution.


----------



## stayxone (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Nunja weiter gehts würde ich mal sagen nachdem ich das heute früh gelesen habe -> Französisches Magazin bringt weiter Mohammed-Karikaturen - WEB.DE

Die sollten das alle mal etwas entspannter sehen, Karikaturen sind doch fester Bestandteil unserer Menschheit...


----------



## FKY2000 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Der Film wirft den Glaubensanhängern des Islam u.a. extreme Gewalttätigkeit vor und kausal wird auf den Film mit extremer Gewalttätigkeit reagiert ! Eine Tragödie sondergleichen.

Das ist wie: "Wenn Du noch einmal sagst, das ich aggressiv bin, dann hau ich Dir aufs Maul"...die meinen das ernst. 

Naja, da kann man sich den Mund fusselig diskutieren...solange eine ordentliche Portion (missverstandene) Religion auf Minderwertigkeitkomplexe, Unbildung und Perspektivlosigkeit trifft...solange wird so etwas passieren. Ob es Karrikaturen, Filme oder sonstwas ist. So schnell kann man Dinge nicht verbieten/unterdrücken, wie Leute darauf "beleidigt" reagieren können


----------



## Research (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es stand ja nicht dabei was für Studenten das nun waren. Trotzdem sollte auch ein Islam Student einen gewissen Bildungsgrad erreicht haben.


 
Nun, du kannst auch den Koran studieren. Ist dort anerkannt und hoch anzusehen. Wobei man heutzutage alles studieren kann.


Mittlerweile geht man davon aus der der Angriff auf die Deutsche Botschaft aufgrund von Islam-feindlichen Graffiti an einer Moschee in Berlin war. Hat das irgend einer mitbekommen?
Ich nicht. Und viel wichtiger: Wie die da unten?


----------



## misterdogffm (19. September 2012)

Was issen das fürn Quatsch? Noch nie was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört.Ich bin mir sicher,wenn ein Moslem einen ähnlichen Film  mit Jesus als den Protagonisten hättest du andere sich nicht darüber aufgeregt.Die Muslime sollen endlich mal checken dass dieses erstes kein islamfeindlicher Film war und zweitens sollten sie mal lernen Kritik und mag sie noch so hart sein eizustecken.
ps.Hast Du irgendwo eine Aufruhr oder ähnliches gesehen als der Film "Das Leben des Brian" rauskam? Immer diese falsche Toleranz.Dass aber in vielen bzw in fast allenislamischen Ländern Christen massakriert,gedemütigt,diskriminiert etc  werden,darüber sehe ich keine Notiz oder dergleichen.Wems nicht passt der muss den film ja nicht ansehen.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich jetzt wieder für meine Kritik als Nazi,Rassist oder ähnliches tituliert.Doch das ist erstes nicht nur meine Meinung unf zweitens die Wahrheit die viele von euch entweder nicht sehen oder nicht sehen wollen.

Metalic,du sprichst mir aus der Seele.Nur ist es mittlerweile so,dass man hier in dtl seine Meinung zum Islam nicht mehr kundtun darf.Man wird sonst als NPD Anhänger,Rassist,Nazi und dergleichen verunglimpft.In diesem Sinne Politisch Inkorrekte Grüsse


----------



## FKY2000 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Realität hat zwar die bessere Auflösung, aber nicht immer die bessere Story 

Wir Menschen schaffen es mühelos uns selbst und unseren Planeten in Rekordzeit zu zerstören !! 
Und das obwohl es durchaus eine "Opposition" gibt, die dieses Unternehmen zu sabotieren versucht...


----------



## AnthraX (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

so "dumm" dieser film auch ist. was dort "unten" abgeht ist langsam nur noch eine riesen Lachnummer (nicht im lustigen gemeint !!!). Ich drücke es mal vorsichtig aus was meine Meinung ist...

ich würde den leuten da unten versuchen die moderne zeit schmackhaft zu machen.. ansonsten bringt man sie ihnen. Der gesamte Westen muss bangen wenn die verrückten und radikalen Muslime da unten an die macht kommen, was der fall sein könnte, wenn die "Rebellen" (Al Qaida, salafisten, gewaltbereite radikale Islamisten etc.) in Syrien siegen sollten. Wenn eines dieser Länder die Atombombe auf egal welchem Wege bekommen sollte, dann Gnade uns Gott. Denn dort unten wird nicht nach Menschenverstand gehandelt, sondern nach Gott. 
Auch wenn die ersteller des Films nicht mehr ganz "beisammen" sind, wir sprechen hier von verschiedenen Extremen. Wenn die Mullahs da unten können, bringen sie alle ungläubigen (UNS !!) um. Die Religion ist leider das schlimmste und zugleich lächerlichste was in der Menschheit jemals enstanden ist.
Also ich würde alles was da unten vorgeht genau beobachten , und wenn es sein muss auch militärische schritte in Erwägung ziehen. Der einzige Grund warum Israel noch existiert ist, das sie genau DAS machen. Und wenn Europa oder Amerika in die Reichweite diese Leute kommt, tun wir gut daran ähnlich zu handeln.

Mal sehen wann ich von dem ersten als kriegsrteiber tituliert werde... naja will die leute sehen wenn mal in ein Hochhaus in Frankfurt was reinfleigt oder eine bombe hunderte Leute umbringt. Noch wurden wir vor solchen Sachen verschont. Aber irgednwann trifft es uns. Bis dahin werden halt kleine kriminelle Gruppen wie diese Nazis als Terroristen bezeichnet...  wie gut es uns doch geht


----------



## mülla1 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

hat einer mal die filmfestspiele in venedig verfolgt?  einer der preisträger war ein film über eine nonne die es mit ihrem glauben an jesus und an gott ein wenig übertreibt und es sich anschließend mit einem kruzifix selbst besorgt.
gehen wir jetzt auch alle auf die straße, bringen leute um und machen alles kaputt? 

ganz ehrlich so langsam verliert das was unsere regierung daunten in den ländern macht an rückhalt und glaubwürdigkeit. warum und weshalb muslime so allergisch auf derartige videos reagieren sei ja mal dahingestellt. was aber zur haltung unserer regierung zu sagen ist, ist das hier an dieser stelle ganz ganz vorsichtig vorgegangen werden muss. die debatte über das verbot des videos zb halte ich für eine ganz kritische sache. würde das video verboten werden wäre das doch ein faustschlag in das gesicht aller christen. demnach müssten filme wie "das leben des brian" oder eben auch der kürzlich ausgezeichnete film sofort verboten werden. 
tatsache ist: solange wie unsere regierung nicht klar stellung bezieht, also sich entweder distanziert von solchen sachen, oder "christlich" verhält, wird in deutschland die meinung sehr schnell umschwenken. und dann haben wir ein neues problem. nämlich der rechten art. blöderweise sind das leider die einzigen die sich trauen offiziell was gegen den islam usw zu sagen und ihre meinungen auch so kundzugeben und zu vertreten. dem werden viele wähler folgen wenn nicht schnell was getan wird...


----------



## AnthraX (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Die rechten haben hier auch nur so "viel" zuwachs, weil sich viele leute langsam verarscht fühlen. Das "Mächtige Deutschland" kniet quasi vor kleinen popeligen Religiösen Ländern, weil die sich beleidigt fühlen. Da komme ich mir auch langsam verarscht vor. Es MUSS langsam härter durchgegriffen werden. Leider muss man sagen das sich sonst NIE etwas ändern wird... Die Religion und der Islam hat dort unten alles "vergiftet". Die leute denken nur noch an ihren Allah und Mohammed. Auf gewissen seiten werden dort öffentlich auf Strassen Christen gehängt oder geköpft, und das unter tosendem Applaus und "Allah Akbah(Allah ist Gross)"Rufen hunderter Zuschauer. DAS ist krank und MUSS unterbunden werden. Syrien und Assad mögen keine unschuldlämmer sein, aber Besser als alles andere da unten. Unter ihm gibt es kein Religiöses Regime, und das ist schonmal ein schritt in die richtige Richtung. 
Aber was man auch sagt, Deutschland wird sich weiterhin brav entschuldigen. 
Und weil viele leute (auch mich) so etwas tierisch ankotzt, und man sich verarscht fühlt, gehen einige leute einen härteren Weg. Anders ist der Hass einiger besonders auf Muslime nicht zu erklären. Unsere Regierung sollte gut daran tun da unten endlich mal die Handschuhe auszuziehen und nicht darauf zu achten was unwichtige Muslime da unten für Meinungen haben. Sie fühlen sich in Afghanistan besetzt wenn dort Leopard 2 Kampfpanzer wären? Ja dann sollen sie sich doch so fühlen. 
Das Problem zieht sich durch den ganzen Nahen osten. Afghanistan ist dort wohl das, wo wir am meisten involviert sind. Aber solange sich ein Soldat vor gericht veratnworten muss wenn er einen Taliban erschiesst im Gefecht, solange nimmt man uns nicht ernst und wird auch weiterhin unsere Botschaften stürmen. Unternommen wird ja nix? der "Feind" erhält mehr Rückhalt von unserer Regierung als unsere Soldaten. Das ist die traurige Wahrheit.
Und der nächste Krieg dort unten wird kommen, ganz sicher. und wenn ich so raten müsste worüber der 3.WK handeln wird (der ganz sicher irgendwann kommen wird), naja ...wir lassen die solange machen bis sie wirklich massenvernichtungswaffen haben. Und dann geht's los.... Ich hoffe ich laber nur kacke 

PS:
falls es einer nicht mitbekommen haben sollte:

http://news.de.msn.com/politik/elf-tote-bei-anschlag-in-kabul-wegen-mohammed-video-2


----------



## Research (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Anthrax: Wir haben da keine Panzer.
Und die Franzosen schieben nach: Ausland: Französisches Magazin bringt weiter Mohammed-Karikaturen


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



misterdogffm schrieb:


> Was issen das fürn Quatsch? Noch nie was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört.Ich bin mir sicher,wenn ein Moslem einen ähnlichen Film  mit Jesus als den Protagonisten hättest du andere sich nicht darüber aufgeregt.Die Muslime sollen endlich mal checken dass dieses erstes kein islamfeindlicher Film war und zweitens sollten sie mal lernen Kritik und mag sie noch so hart sein eizustecken.
> ps.Hast Du irgendwo eine Aufruhr oder ähnliches gesehen als der Film "Das Leben des Brian" rauskam? Immer diese falsche Toleranz.Dass aber in vielen bzw in fast allenislamischen Ländern Christen massakriert,gedemütigt,diskriminiert etc  werden,darüber sehe ich keine Notiz oder dergleichen.Wems nicht passt der muss den film ja nicht ansehen.
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich jetzt wieder für meine Kritik als Nazi,Rassist oder ähnliches tituliert.Doch das ist erstes nicht nur meine Meinung unf zweitens die Wahrheit die viele von euch entweder nicht sehen oder nicht sehen wollen.
> 
> Metalic,du sprichst mir aus der Seele.Nur ist es mittlerweile so,dass man hier in dtl seine Meinung zum Islam nicht mehr kundtun darf.Man wird sonst als NPD Anhänger,Rassist,Nazi und dergleichen verunglimpft.In diesem Sinne Politisch Inkorrekte Grüsse



Erstens ist das Video mit islamfeindlicher Absicht entstanden (von radikalen Christen) und zweitens ist das Christentum nur durch die Einbettung in ein freiheitlich-demokratisches System gemäßigter als der Islam. Ohne in eine Demokratie eingebunden zu sein, wäre das Christentum vielleicht sogar noch wesentlich radikaler als der Islam. Die Vergangenheit des Christentums spricht da ja Bände (Stichwort: Inquisition).


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Research schrieb:


> Anthrax: Wir haben da keine Panzer.
> Und die Franzosen schieben nach: Ausland: Französisches Magazin bringt weiter Mohammed-Karikaturen



Letztens hat ein bekannter Autor eines französischen Magazins Loblieder auf Anders Breivik gesungen. Deswegen sei mir dieser Spruch erlaubt: Nach Frankreich fahr ich nur auf Ketten.

http://www.welt.de/kultur/article108888385/Pariser-Schriftsteller-lobt-Breivik-als-Kuenstler.html


----------



## Cuddleman (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Wenn alle angeblich Gläubigen der verschiedenen Religionen, sich an ihre Grundregeln aus erster Fassung halten würden, gäbe es solch extremistischen Fanatismus erst gar nicht, da in allen Hauptreligionen letztendlich, vom Gedanken her, die selben grundsätzlichen Gebote der Inhalt sind.
Ebenso sollten sich alle nichtglaubenden Menschen, kein falsches Urteil über die Glaubenden machen, den nicht Glauben heißt, er/sie ist ein Egoist ohne Religion und glaubt eben dadurch auch, aber nur an sich selber.
Selber verurteilen viele die Anbetung diverser Götter, o.ä., aber im Gegenzug verherrlichen sie selbsternannte Religions-/Partei-/Sektenführer, u.a., die dem "Nachbarn" seine Meinung nicht gönnen, bzw. tolerieren können.

Es zeigt aber auch, das selbst schwere tragische Geschicht aus allen Zeitepochen, zur Glorie stilisiert wird, was die Gefahr birgt sich nach einiger Zeit in Extremismus zu wandeln, mit all den folgenden leidlichen Erfahrungen. 
Der Mensch ist teils nicht klug zu machen, er wird zweckdienlich klug gemacht, sofern dafür empfänglich, oder eben krank im Hirn.

Da soll mal einer nicht zum Pessimisten werden, hinsichtlich der Zukunft!



> *Zitat: AnthraX*
> Die rechten haben hier auch nur so "viel" zuwachs, weil sich viele leute langsam verarscht fühlen. Das "Mächtige Deutschland" kniet quasi vor kleinen popeligen Religiösen Ländern, weil die sich beleidigt fühlen. Da komme ich mir auch langsam verarscht vor. Es MUSS langsam härter durchgegriffen werden. Leider muss man sagen das sich sonst NIE etwas ändern wird... Die Religion und der Islam hat dort unten alles "vergiftet". Die leute denken nur noch an ihren Allah und Mohammed. Auf gewissen seiten werden dort öffentlich auf Strassen Christen gehängt oder geköpft, und das unter tosendem Applaus und "Allah Akbah(Allah ist Gross)"Rufen hunderter Zuschauer. DAS ist krank und MUSS unterbunden werden. Syrien und Assad mögen keine unschuldlämmer sein, aber Besser als alles andere da unten. Unter ihm gibt es kein Religiöses Regime, und das ist schonmal ein schritt in die richtige Richtung.
> Aber was man auch sagt, Deutschland wird sich weiterhin brav entschuldigen.
> Und weil viele leute (auch mich) so etwas tierisch ankotzt, und man sich verarscht fühlt, gehen einige leute einen härteren Weg. Anders ist der Hass einiger besonders auf Muslime nicht zu erklären. Unsere Regierung sollte gut daran tun da unten endlich mal die Handschuhe auszuziehen und nicht darauf zu achten was unwichtige Muslime da unten für Meinungen haben. Sie fühlen sich in Afghanistan besetzt wenn dort Leopard 2 Kampfpanzer wären? Ja dann sollen sie sich doch so fühlen.
> ...



Welches Recht gewährt unserer Nation (oder einer Anderen), in einem anderen Land den Einsatz von militärischen Mitteln, zur Selbstverteidigung, die bei uns doch so groß propagiert wird?
Keins, deshalb sollte man sich mit solchen "bevormundenden Kommentaren" sehr zurückhalten und die viel beschriene Meinungsfreiheit erst mal gründlich Überdenken, sonst hat letztgenanntes vor dem Aussprechen/Schreiben nicht statt gefunden. 
Toleranz geht nur auf beiden Seiten, nicht einseitig und Sonderrechte gewährt es grundsätzlich auch nicht.
Ich glaub mal nicht, das es jemanden erfreut, wenn bildfremde Menschen auf Geheis anderer, sich plötzlich als vorbeugende Selbstschutztruppe im eigenen Wohnzimmer, auf unbestimmte Zeit breitmachen und nicht nur beim Essen zusehen! ​


----------



## Research (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Der ist ja drauf... Naja, schnell noch ein bisschen Napalm ins Feuer gießen.


----------



## Darka (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wenn alle angeblich Gläubigen der verschiedenen Religionen, sich an ihre Grundregeln aus erster Fassung halten würden, gäbe es solch extremistischen Fanatismus erst gar nicht, da in allen Hauptreligionen letztendlich, vom Gedanken her, die selben grundsätzlichen Gebote der Inhalt sind.


 
An der Stelle fällt mir gerade ein Spruch ein, den der Dalai Lama erst vor ein paar Tagen verkündet hat (anfang September), Religion nähert sich einfach einem Punkt ausgedient zu haben, egal welche Religion. Die Grundregeln jeder Religion funktionieren nämlich auch ganz ohne Religion. Ob jetzt Katholisch, Muslimisch oder sonst irgendwas , brauch eigentlich kein Mensch... wenn man überlegt wieviel Blut und Tod die Ganzen Religionen mittlerweile zu verantworten haben. 

(quelle: https://www.facebook.com/notifications#!/DalaiLama/posts/10151052842097616)
"_All the world’s major religions, with their emphasis on love, compassion, patience, tolerance, and forgiveness can and do promote inner values. But the reality of the world today is that grounding ethics in religion is no longer adequate. This is why I am increasingly convinced that the time has come to find a way of thinking about spirituality and ethics beyond religion altogether."_


----------



## Cuddleman (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Research schrieb:


> Der ist ja drauf... Naja, schnell noch ein bisschen Napalm ins Feuer gießen.


 
Rede mal mir Jenen, die eine Napalm-Naherfahrung gemacht haben, ob das am eigenen Leib, oder in unmittelbarer Nähe, so erquicklich ist. 
Es gibt noch welche die vom 2. WK übrig sind. 
Aber mit solchen Kommemtaren ist man schon selber ein ... Extremist.



> Zitat:* Darka*
> 
> An der Stelle fällt mir gerade ein Spruch ein, den der Dalai Lama erst vor ein paar Tagen verkündet hat (anfang September), Religion nähert sich einfach einem Punkt ausgedient zu haben, egal welche Religion. Die Grundregeln jeder Religion funktionieren nämlich auch ganz ohne Religion. Ob jetzt Katholisch, Muslimisch oder sonst irgendwas , brauch eigentlich kein Mensch... wenn man überlegt wieviel Blut und Tod die Ganzen Religionen mittlerweile zu verantworten haben.
> 
> ...


Richtig, da alle nachfolgenden Religionsführer irgendwann, aus der Geschichte zu entnehmen, die Gebote erweitert, oder uminterpretiert haben, also zweckdienlich verändert. Das ist einzig die ganze Misere!

Ich bin übrigens, religionsfrei!​


----------



## FKY2000 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Die Religion als regelgebendes Organisationswerk mag in der heutigen Zeut ausgedient haben...
[ Man muss wissen, das zur Entstehungszeit monotheistischer Religionen die Nationalstaaten als Organisationsprinzip nicht existierten und die Welt etwas rauher war  - daher auch der Sinn d. "10 Gebote" usw.]

Allerdings befriedigt jedwede Religion die Urangst des Menschen vor dem Tod und verheißt den jeweils Gläubigen das Paradies o.ä. ... und diese Urangst wird nur durch Religion bedient werden können, da nach dem Tod noch keiner zurückkam und erzählt hat, was wirklich ist...also werden Menschen weiterhin den "Strohhalm" Religion ergreifen. So einfach ist das.

Daher auch Selbstmordattentäter...wenn die wüssten/glaubten, dass nach dem Anschlag nüscht mehr ist...würden sie sich das bestimmt 2x überlegen !


----------



## Cuddleman (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Die Religion als regelgebendes Organisationswerk mag in der heutigen Zeut ausgedient haben...
> [ Man muss wissen, das zur Entstehungszeit monotheistischer Religionen die Nationalstaaten als Organisationsprinzip nicht existierten und die Welt etwas rauher war  - daher auch der Sinn d. "10 Gebote" usw.]
> 
> Allerdings befriedigt jedwede Religion die Urangst des Menschen vor dem Tod und verheißt den jeweils Gläubigen das Paradies o.ä. ... und diese Urangst wird nur durch Religion bedient werden können, da nach dem Tod noch keiner zurückkam und erzählt hat, was wirklich ist...also werden Menschen weiterhin den "Strohhalm" Religion ergreifen. So einfach ist das.
> ...


 
Das unsere, nach dem Verwesungsprozeß, der Einäscherung, oder aufgefressen werden, Bestandteile in anderen Formen, oder Organismen, einen neuen Platz finden, ist schon ein Etwas nach dem Tod, nur nicht im eigentlichen Ganzen! Gene werden z.B. auch mit verzehrt und wer kann schon sagen, das die nicht auch einen Einfluß auf nachfolgende Entstehungen haben. 
Man muß sowas in ganz anderen Dimensionen betrachten, da Zeit nur für uns ein rechenbarer kalkulierbarer Maßstab ist 
Alles auf Erden gelangt so, oder so, wieder in den natürlichen Kreislauf. 
Das erwogen schon die Indianer.


----------



## RainbowCrash (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Ich find's ja ziemlich lächerlich das das Video überall als Islam feindlich bezeichnet wird, für mich ist das nix als ne Parodie. Ich frag mich als Atheist sowieso wie man wegen so nem Bullshit wie Religion so ausrasten kann, da sieht man doch das die nicht mehr ganz bei sich sind. Bitte noch weniger Toleranz, danke


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Jaja, Religion, das Opium des Volkes 

Man sieht hier leider mal wieder, was passiert, wenn Religion einen zu großen Stellenwert im Leben einnimmt, radikale Kräfte einen zu großen Einfluss haben, und man dann auch noch von einem vermeintlichen Feind kritisiert wird. 
Was ich nicht begreife: Sind die Gewalttäter (ich sage bewusst nicht Moslems ) wirklich so einfach gestrickt, sich von derart billigen, dummen, und unaufgeklärten Schundfilmen provozieren zu lassen? Oder soll das alles nur als Begründung dienen um ihre wahren Motive zu verschleiern?

Zum Thema Armee und Krieg: Habt ihr sie noch alle?!  

Erstens wird Obama so kurz vor den Präsidentschaftswahlen nicht den gleichen Fehler wie sein Vorgänger machen wollen, und zum anderen wäre es richtig armseelig sich auf das gleiche Niveau herabzulassen... 

Und für welches Problem soll das bitte die Lösung sein? Meiner Meinung nach gibt es kein Grundsachenproblem, es entstehen viel mehr aus Intoleranz, Unwissen und Angst immer neue Konflikte. Und das hat nichts mit Religion zu tuen, das ist einfach nur die Natur des Menschen. Und gewisse Teilnehmer dieser Argumentation spiegeln diese Tatsache auch recht anschaulich wider.

_____

Und bitte, liebe Leser, zügelt eure Wortwahl etwas, ehe hier wieder die Moderation das letzte Wort hat.

_____


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Die Embargos des Iran sind einfach nicht konsequent genug, dass ist alles. Da müssten auch die ehemaligen Sovietstaaten mitspielen, das tun sie aber nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Deshalb bringen die ganzen Embargos ja auch nix. China und Russland stellen sich immer quer, wenn es um diese arabischen Staaten wie Lybien, Syrien, Iran, usw. geht. Die blockieren dann einfach härtere Sanktionen aufgrund wirtschaftlicher Interessen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> China und Russland blockieren dann einfach härtere Sanktionen aufgrund wirtschaftlicher Interessen.


 
Würdest du es anders machen? Ernsthaft jetzt: Als BRIC-Staat habe ich an "PR" doch nichts zu verlieren und spiele die Wirtschaftskarte aus. Mir doch scheißegal was die anderen von mir halten, in 30 Jahren betteln die darum meine Exportgüter zu kriegen, egal was da mal war.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Das ganze ist wohl eher ein Phänomen der Armen, diejenigen haben meist nur ihre Religion.
Je reicher die Bevölkerung desto weniger interessiert sie solche Religiöse anstachelung der Extremisten & Anführer.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4573735 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze ist wohl eher ein Phänomen der Armen, diejenigen haben meist nur ihre Religion.
> Je reicher die Bevölkerung desto weniger interessiert sie solche Religiöse anstachelung der Extremisten & Anführer.


 
Genauso ist das.

Mohammed-Film: Prediger aus Pakistan ruft zur Gewalt auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE.

Die Scharfmacher sind das Problem.


Pakistan erklärt Freitag zum "Urlaubstag des Propheten" - SPIEGEL ONLINE.

Die Regierung lenkt vom eigentlichen Totalversagen ab.


----------



## AnthraX (20. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Deshalb bringen die ganzen Embargos ja auch nix. China und Russland stellen sich immer quer, wenn es um diese arabischen Staaten wie Lybien, Syrien, Iran, usw. geht. Die blockieren dann einfach härtere Sanktionen aufgrund wirtschaftlicher Interessen.



Wa sim Falle von syrien GLÜCK ist. Lieber ein Militärregime als ein Regime aus Salafisten und gewaltbereiten Islamisten, unterwandert und gesteuert von Al Qaida... NEIN danke ! Denn dann gibt es mit Sicherheit in Kürze einen offenen krieg zwischen Israel und Syrien ! Manchmal sollte man das kleine Übel wählen.


----------



## Research (20. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*

Naja, ob das so wirklich hinhaut... Guck nur mal nach Indien/Pakistan. Dort scheint es auch starke Unterstützung für Anti-Indien-Attentate (zu)gegeben/ zu haben.

Vorerst wohl letztes Update: Edit:14. Kein Langfilm verfügbar und "War Jesus verheiratet?"

Edit: 15 eingefügt: Wieder Freitagdemos, Tote und verletzte in Pakistan, der Rest blieb friedlich


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt Update (Edit:15): Neue Proteste, tote und verletzte in Pakistan [Weiterhin kein Langfilm Verfügbar]*

100.000 Dollar Kopfgeld auf den/die Urheber des Videos. Pakistanischer Minister macht ernst. 

100 000 Dollar für Gotteslästerer: Pakistanischer Minister setzt Kopfgeld auf Schmähvideo-Macher aus - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## AnthraX (24. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt Update (Edit:15): Neue Proteste, tote und verletzte in Pakistan [Weiterhin kein Langfilm Verfügbar]*

 einer dümmer als der andere da unten...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt Update (Edit:15): Neue Proteste, tote und verletzte in Pakistan [Weiterhin kein Langfilm Verfügbar]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> einer dümmer als der andere da unten...



Würde ich so bestimmt nicht sehen. Bei denen hat halt die Religion eben einen anderen Stellenwert und wenn es genug Aufpeitscher gibt macht der Mob halt begeistert mit.
Auch hier hier gibt es Ecken wo die Leute gläubiger wie der Papst sind.


----------



## Pagz (24. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt Update (Edit:15): Neue Proteste, tote und verletzte in Pakistan [Weiterhin kein Langfilm Verfügbar]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> einer dümmer als der andere da unten...


 Ich erinnere nur mal an unsere Vergangenheit. Da haben sich unsere Vorfahren auch wegen Nichtigkeiten und Propaganda dazu hinreißen lassen, mordend und plündernd durch die Straßen zu ziehen. Waren die damals alle dumm?
Ich glaube nicht


----------



## AnthraX (24. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt Update (Edit:15): Neue Proteste, tote und verletzte in Pakistan [Weiterhin kein Langfilm Verfügbar]*

Ok, sind super nette leute ^^ btw, wenn du auf Hitler anspielst, aist das was GANZ anderes als das, was da abgeht. Die haben nur einen imaginären gott, Wissenschaftlich lässt sich da nix belegen und ihre Bücher sind wie Märchen. Keine vergleiche also. Aber ok, man kann immer alles irgendwo schönreden. Bald machts hier bumm. naja Deutschland ist einfach zu human und kuscht lieber anständig und entschuldigt sich. naja ^^


----------



## Pagz (24. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt Update (Edit:15): Neue Proteste, tote und verletzte in Pakistan [Weiterhin kein Langfilm Verfügbar]*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Ok, sind super nette leute ^^


Hat keiner behauptet


> btw, wenn du auf Hitler anspielst, aist das was GANZ anderes als das, was da abgeht.


Richtig, das war etwas anderes. Was ich aber nur sagen wollte: Auch damals haben sich Leute von einzelnen Personen dazu verleiten lassen, randalierend durch die Städte und Dörfer zu ziehen. Insofern kann man es schon vergleichen



> Die haben nur einen imaginären gott, Wissenschaftlich lässt sich da nix belegen und ihre Bücher sind wie Märchen. Keine vergleiche also. Aber ok, man kann immer alles irgendwo schönreden.


 Du kannst nicht beweisen, dass es keinen Gott gibt, genauso wenig, wie Gläubige beweisen können, dass es einen Gott gibt. Ich selbst glaube auch nicht an einen Gott, aber ich habe noch nie behauptet, dass es keinen gibt. 



> Bald machts hier bumm. naja Deutschland ist einfach zu human und kuscht lieber anständig und entschuldigt sich. naja ^^


1. Deutschland hat sich meines Wissens nach nicht für das Video entschuldigt, warum sollten sie auch
2. Warum sollte es hier bald "bumm machen"?
3. Wenn du denkst, dass Konfrontation die bessere Lösung ist.....


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt Update (Edit:15): Neue Proteste, tote und verletzte in Pakistan [Weiterhin kein Langfilm Verfügbar]*

naja, alle über einen kamm stecken, in den selben sack stecken... das is nunmal nich richtig. wenn man die aussagen auf die extremen (egal welcher religion oder sonstwas) bezieht, dürfte das eher hinkommen. und: wollen wir so tief sinken wie die mit verallgemeinerungen? genau die lösten nämlich diesen mist aus. einer macht nen vid und der gesamte westen is der moloch der das gutheisst.


----------



## Hardwar (24. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt*



Metalic schrieb:


> ach würde mich bei unserer regierung nicht wundern, wenn sie nun noch mehr geld in die länder ballern nur um die gemüter zu beruhigen.


 leider hast du damit auch noch recht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt Update (Edit:15): Neue Proteste, tote und verletzte in Pakistan [Weiterhin kein Langfilm Verfügbar]*

Klein Addi gehört hier ja eigendlich nicht rein, aber was er und seine Kumpels mit Hetze angerichtet hatten ist ja wohl noch den Massen im Gedächtnis und kann man daher zur der Lage als passend erachten.
Schlimm ist allerdings das gleich die ganze westliche Welt in Sippenhaft genommen wird


----------



## Research (24. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Botschaft im Sudan gestürmt und niedergebrannt Update (Edit:15): Neue Proteste, tote und verletzte in Pakistan [Weiterhin kein Langfilm Verfügbar]*

... von ein paar Spinnern. Bei rund 1,19999 Milliarden friedliche gebliebener Muslime. OK, im Westen nichts neues, nur Ruhe.

Dafür ist Edit16 Fertig: Kopfgelder vom Eisenbahnminister Pakistans, Mordaufrufe an Pro-NRW und der Videoersteller ist in Haft.

Neues Update 17: Friedliche aber befremdliche Proteste in England gegen Google.


----------

